# Red Lobster suspends waitress after she was insulted with a racial slur



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 14, 2013)

Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -









> Red Lobster might really be in trouble this time. We just reported on how a waitress, Tori Christina Jenkins, received None, N****r instead of a tip this past weekend from racist customers at the Franklin, TN Red Lobster where she works. Now, instead of standing behind Jenkins, Red Lobster has suspended her, citing a violation of company policy as the reason.
> 
> A spokesman for Red Lobster, Mike Bernstein, said in an email to the Huffington Post  that suspension with pay is standard procedure when company policy is violated. In this case, the violation would be publicly posting a receipt, which Jenkins father did, on Facebook, Sunday night, with a status message saying that we still have much ignorance to overcome.



What is wrong with scum racists like this customer?

Its certainly no hardship to boycott Red Lobster. Their food is made to appeal to people who like fat, sugar and grease and I haven't eaten there in many years. Never will again.

The sad thing is, after learning about this, more and more scum racists will flock to Red Lobster is some kind SICK solidarity.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 14, 2013)

Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 14, 2013)

she is still getting paid


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 14, 2013)

This from R:



> Hi *******, our server is back at work this week per her usual schedule, and she has not lost a single day of work due to this situation. We were in constant communication with her over the past several days and have extended her a high degree of respect and caring for what has happened. No one should have to endure what our employee went through last weekend.



But they should not have suspended her.

And their food still sucks.


----------



## Tank (Sep 14, 2013)

She wrote it herself.

Red Lobster 'None N*gger' Customer Receiving Threats, Denies Writing Racial Slur -


----------



## Yurt (Sep 14, 2013)

she is getting paid, what the fuck do you care?  it was automatic policy.

quit whining.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

A case of the victim mentality backfiring. Liberals, let this be a lesson, you can't always play the race card and win.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 14, 2013)

She shouldn't have broken company policy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> This from R:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mad?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Sure she was called a n****r. But she should have adhered to company policy nonetheless.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 14, 2013)

She has the guys signature so I believe a little payback should be coming.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Sep 14, 2013)

Some assholes acted badly at a restaurant.  No need to call the National Guard.

Damn.

She'll be back to work in no time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 14, 2013)

Tank said:


> She wrote it herself.
> 
> Red Lobster 'None N*gger' Customer Receiving Threats, Denies Writing Racial Slur -



Proof?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 14, 2013)

If the company has a policy that publishing a receipt is a no-no, and the consequences for doing so are suspension, then Red Lobster has done nothing wrong here. 

Now that I have done the accepted thing here and taken time and space to state the painfully obvious as though I am some kind of genius.....let me add something. 

Every person here has, at one time or another, broken a law or a company policy. There are times, ladies nd gentleman, when exceptions are made do to extenuating circumstances....or even just a witty excuse. I have cut people breaks in the past....haven't you?

This might well have been one of those times...given the circumstances.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> A case of the victim mentality backfiring. Liberals, let this be a lesson, you can't always play the race card and win.



Huh?

I'm not sure what this is supposed to mean. 

Do you think the waitress was "playing the race card"? How so?

What "victim mentality" are you talking about?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 14, 2013)

The waitress probably copped a 'tude with the customer and they didn't tip her so she faked up a race card to play.  

This is becoming more and more common.


----------



## Tank (Sep 14, 2013)

Just look at the words none and the word ******, you can see the two different writings and the guy says he didn't write it

Another Tawana.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 14, 2013)

Tank said:


> Just look at the words none and the word ******, you can see the two different writings and the guy says he didn't write it
> 
> Another Tawana.



"two different writings"?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 14, 2013)

Tank said:


> Just look at the words none and the word ******, you can see the two different writings and the guy says he didn't write it
> 
> Another Tawana.



In addition to posting the receipt she also posted the customer's name and address.

Why wasn't her ass fired?


----------



## Zona (Sep 14, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> Some assholes acted badly at a restaurant.  No need to call the National Guard.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> She'll be back to work in no time.



Yeah, but what did SHE do wrong?  She didn't call in the national guard, she simply posted a racial assholes receipt on facebook.


----------



## Zona (Sep 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The waitress probably copped a 'tude with the customer and they didn't tip her so she faked up a race card to play.
> 
> This is becoming more and more common.



Fuck you asshole.

God bless.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 14, 2013)

Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this. 

The handwriting looks similar, "e" is the same in both words.

katzen, please show where the racist's scum name and address appears.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > A case of the victim mentality backfiring. Liberals, let this be a lesson, you can't always play the race card and win.
> ...



I have no sympathy for waitresses who lie. Just look at the handwriting. The word "none" and the word "******" are written by two different people. If this plays out, the waitress could be held liable under slander and libel laws. The customer contends he never wrote that on the receipt. This girl is looking for attention. She got it. She wanted to be seen as the victim of a fabricated incident to garner sympathy and support, but it appears that will backfire on her. She also had no business posting the customer's personal information either. She should have been fired right there on the spot. Exposing someone's personal information on a publicly accessible domain is against the law.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2013)

Payback on the customer will occur, I am quite sure.

She violated company policy.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> 
> The handwriting looks similar, "e" is the same in both words.
> 
> katzen, please show where the racist's scum name and address appears.



The article accusing her of faking the receipt said that she posted the name and address of the customer that's how they were getting threats.  This is not the first time blacks or liberals have faked up attacks or insults.

There are more black waitresses to come to work with a hostile "which whitey can I stick it to today" attitude than there are racists.   She didn't get a tip and decided that a little payback would do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2013)

This is not the first time whites and conservatives have faked up denials attacks or insults.

If she fabricated the evidence, then she will be caught.

I no more take a conservative's word than I do a liberal's in terms of truth telling.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 14, 2013)

If that chick was my wife or girlfriend I'd be hunting that redneck down for a little man to man talk outside his double wide. Of course I'd keep a buddy with an AR in the car in case he tried to pull something stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2013)

It is a good company policy

Should bad tippers have their receipts posted on the Internet?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> 
> The handwriting looks similar, "e" is the same in both words.
> 
> katzen, please show where the racist's scum name and address appears.



And [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION]: This is what I meant by playing the race card.

 [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]: Read her Facebook Page

https://www.facebook.com/tcjenkins

Notice how she starts crying about being harrassed about the validity of the receipt. And how she is suddenly looking to God to pull her out of this situation.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 14, 2013)

i don't see the big deal....she is on PAID suspension

no harm to her


----------



## boedicca (Sep 14, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> It is a good company policy
> 
> Should bad tippers have their receipts posted on the Internet?




And should young workers post things on Facebook which will haunt them and may prevent other businesses from hiring them?

She has very publicly violated the policies of her employer. I suspect many employers will not hire her due to the poor judgment she exhibited in this situation.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 14, 2013)

the OP link says her father posted it....

so did she actually post it or was it her father?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2013)

some people just really need a life..


----------



## Rozman (Sep 14, 2013)

I wonder if Jesse Jackson will call for a national boycott then call it off in exchange for one of his relatives
getting a Red Lobster franchise for free??


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Tank said:


> She wrote it herself.
> 
> Red Lobster 'None N*gger' Customer Receiving Threats, Denies Writing Racial Slur -



It does not look like the same handwriting.  I hope he sues them and wins a ton of money.  No one has the right to bring down death threats on someone like this.


----------



## Politico (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh yay. Another fail thread.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Yurt said:


> the OP link says her father posted it....
> 
> so did she actually post it or was it her father?



It doesn't really matter.  She released it and his personal information to a third party.  They need to fire her ass.  And if they call in a handwriting expert, she could get criminal charges against her.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 14, 2013)

Shit happens. Old White men are killed by feral Black kids and Black people are killed every day in gang violence. Huffington makes money with editorials that cause more racial hatred and the beat goes on. .


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> This from R:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE Red Lobster!  And.....this is a non issue.  If she didn't lose time or pay, what's the problem?  And it sounds like her manager backed her.  As they should have.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at the words none and the word ******, you can see the two different writings and the guy says he didn't write it
> ...



If it's proven she wrote that on the receipt....I'd think the customer would have a very good case against her for defamation....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess is that if a Republican had posted a copy of a receipt you would be screaming about invasion of privacy.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is a clip of the young man's lawyer:

Man denies he wrote racial slur on receipt - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



His case would be against the restaurant under the doctrine of respondeat superior. I hope he nails her ass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > She wrote it herself.
> ...



Honestly, the handwriting does look different from the two words.  Especially the letter "E".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> This from R:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say it, but I agree with you, they should fire her. 

She violated company policy, and might have broken a law. Additionally, it is clear that the person who write the slur that offends your fake morality was not written by the person who wrote none on the check. That makes the entire thing fake, and probably opens Red Lobster up to a defamation suit from the customer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 14, 2013)

The letter "e" is what looks similar. But, still, that's not proof of anything. In my own handwriting, I often write letters differently within the same sentence or even word. 

Whatever - I'm glad that RL felt enough pressure to back off from punishing her.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > A case of the victim mentality backfiring. Liberals, let this be a lesson, you can't always play the race card and win.
> ...



It means that the receipt is altered. The customer wrote none, and signed it, then someone else wrote the racial slur. It might not have been the waitress, but there is no way she did not know that it was not written by the customer since she had to take it to the cashier.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > Some assholes acted badly at a restaurant.  No need to call the National Guard.
> ...



She posted a fake receipt that only a racist would assume was real.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > This from R:
> ...



They have spoken with their lawyers.  They have no choice but to defend her.  As her employer the business is responsible for what she did, so they have to go along with her side of the story.  To not do so would be an admission on their part.  I suspect that the man involved is not going to just let this drop.  Nor should he.  It is clear he wrote 'none' and signed the ticket, but it is also clear that someone else wrote the 'N' word on it.  

When I use a card in a restaurant, I use my own pen, and I make sure it is NOT the same kind as the one they bring to the table.  This makes it less likely they can alter the amounts of money  involved.  And that would also have prevented this from happening.  I also put in the 'dollar' signs and make sure they are abundantly close to the numbers I write.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> 
> The handwriting looks similar, "e" is the same in both words.
> 
> katzen, please show where the racist's scum name and address appears.



What the fuck?

The e in none clearly has an an extra flourish on it, and is larger than any other letter in the word. None is printed in all lower case by someone who never really learned cursive, which proves he is a graduate of the modern public school system. In addition, both ns retrace the up and down strokes to make the first part of the letter,

The n in N*** is capitalized and has a clear separation between the up and down strokes, the word travels in a different direction than anything else, the e flows into the r, and is similar in size to the other letters.

Any handwriting expert would say they were written by different people.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 14, 2013)

Good point.  Carry your own pen.  Nowadays we have to protect ourselves from just about everyone.  There is no telling who is going to flip out a hole card of some kind.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Payback on the customer will occur, I am quite sure.
> 
> She violated company policy.



You want the customer to be punished for something he didn't do?


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> ...



But they were clearly written by the same pen - the one SHE took to the table and picked up after he signed it.  Open.  Closed.


----------



## Tank (Sep 14, 2013)

Something is fishy about this.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



They are not responsible if they have a clear company policy that she violated.

My guess is that the policy isn't all that clear though.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 14, 2013)

Yurt said:


> the OP link says her father posted it....
> 
> so did she actually post it or was it her father?



Waitress Finds 'None, N****r' Written As Her Tip From Racist Customers (IMAGE) -

This link says she posted it on Facebook.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 14, 2013)

Think about it, something is fishy. The customer would probably have been in the restaurant when the signed credit card receipt was rung up but apparently the manager was never called. The credit card receipt which should have been treated as cash was apparently taken by the offended waitress. If the waitress had any loyalty to the restaurant that employed her she would have blamed the customer and kept the name of the restaurant hidden. What's the point of smearing the reputation of a restaurant that did nothing wrong? The whole thing smells like a fake or an intentional race baiting act. No wonder Huffington picked it up right away and threw it out to the slobbering left who ate it up immediately.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> 
> The handwriting looks similar, "e" is the same in both words.
> 
> katzen, please show where the racist's scum name and address appears.



card number.....................Auth Code
xxxxxxxxxx 1998................078353
barnes/devin.....................VISA

Can't read the pic that you post?

Printing does not look similar.
Small n for 'none'.
Large N for insult.
Lack of consistency is obvious.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> ...





Toney Bernard Jenkins Don't be afraid... Let God be true. Many before you in that same state got beat, sprayed, spit on and died for addressing the same issue! We stand stand for what's right, just and we speak for those who don't have a voice or are to scared to speak. 

If any of you have a problem with the truth,* concerning this contact me tj- 818.217.5609.. We can handle this like gentleman.. Toni's father..
September 8 at 10:49pm via mobile · 1*

Toney Bernard Jenkins *At this time we would like to direct all calls to our publicist, Dayna Williams-Hunter with Total Expose' Public Relations. Her information follows this statement. 

Total Expose' Public Relations
6534 Balboa Suite C
Lake Balboa, CA 91406
Home Page
dayna@totalexposepr.com
(818) 794-9832 o
(216) 798-3841 c.
September 9 at 4:05pm via mobile*

Now it's getting weirder!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 14, 2013)

This place is AWESOME. We have handwriting experts!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 14, 2013)

Tank said:


> She wrote it herself.
> 
> Red Lobster 'None N*gger' Customer Receiving Threats, Denies Writing Racial Slur -



That was my first thought as well.  This reminds me of the alleged "Get a real job" tip left for a waiter in California by an alleged one percenter back during the OWS rallies.  The left fell all over themselves to be the first ones to report it on the news and blogosphere and it turned out to be a hoax.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 14, 2013)

The writing in the signature looks nothing like the additions.  Not even close.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 14, 2013)

Customer Devin Barnes apology letter for writing comparison. The G's, I's, R's & print cursive mixing don't match. The ****** word is slanted, has lower pen pressure & does not match Barnes's writing. Darden Restaurants & that racist waitress owe Mr. Barnes a huge apology & big money for defamation.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



He could sue Darden Restaurants actually because she did this while under their employ.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 14, 2013)

1. The customer is lying. He wrote the word on the receipt. It would make no sense for anyone else to have done that. I also note that the letter "g" on both the receipt and the letter, in several places, are  identical. In addition, nobody who had been liabled so badly would have been content to send such a mild letter to the restaurant. He would have waited until he was off from work, and have been at the restaurant with his paster/lawyer in a New York second.

2. The waitress' father was wrong to publish the restaurant's name, and lacking good judgment in publishing the customer's signature. It wasn't the restaurant's fault, and the customer might have been George Zimmerman is disguise.

3. Nobody should have been suspended.

4. I have known for 30 years that if you are going to eat at Red Lobster or Olive Garden, you have no taste, or even good judgment. The food sucks, the service stinks, and the prices are ridicules for the low quality food.

Therefore, nobody wins.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 14, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> 1. The customer is lying. He wrote the word on the receipt. It would make no sense for anyone else to have done that. I also note that the letter "g" on both the receipt and the letter, in several places, are  identical.



Devin Barnes does not hook the bottom of his G's or Y's like the forged G's on the receipt. He also sharply vertically closes his G's unlike the lazy unclosed curve of the forger.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like someone wrote "Serv" in the Total line & then someone else printed "Nig" in front of it.


----------



## rdean (Sep 14, 2013)

Remember the Republican Convention?

Black CNN camerawoman who was racially taunted at Republican National Convention is 'not surprised' it happened - NY Daily News

Peanuts thrown at black camerawoman at GOP convention "This is how we feed the animals" | 6abc.com

Why did she say she wasn't surprised?


----------



## Tank (Sep 14, 2013)

Now you can tip her:

Tips For Toni | Other - YouCaring.com


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The customer is lying. He wrote the word on the receipt. It would make no sense for anyone else to have done that. I also note that the letter "g" on both the receipt and the letter, in several places, are  identical.
> ...



If you say so, Kiss. I'm sure that you are right. Having been born in raised in the South, I can NEVER recall any white person ever insulting a black person. It simply NEVER happens!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 14, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> A vile hoax!!
> A crappy, useless, lazy server who felt entitled to a tip.
> Tips are earned.
> If you don't earn it......
> ...



Apparently you didn't bother getting all the facts because this receipt was for a to go order which you don't need to tip on.  Furthermore, how do you know she is the one that did this and not someone else at the restaurant playing a trick on her?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd take it as a hint that she sucks as a waitress.

nah, that couldn't possibly be.  She's black, so the fact that she could suck at it would be racist.

Clearly that ****** is a fucking moron, since the HAND WRITING doesn't match


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> It looks like someone wrote "Serv" in the Total line & then someone else printed "Nig" in front of it.



Ya had to go and say that, huh? 

I mean...some of your handwriting analysis was plausible...until you went and said that. That is rigoddamndiculous.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 14, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> I'd take it as a hint that she sucks as a waitress.
> 
> nah, that couldn't possibly be.  She's black, so the fact that she could suck at it would be racist.
> 
> Clearly that ****** is a fucking moron, since the HAND WRITING doesn't match



He said the food order was "To Go" so there was no real reason to tip her. Most of the racist people I know are black. She is likely the one who wrote it. I would like to see a sample of her hand writing.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> This place is AWESOME. We have handwriting experts!



No one has claimed that.  But the casual observer can see the differences.  An handwriting analyst can do scientific testing and determine if the same hand wrote it just by looking at the pressure.  In medical charts they can tell when something has been added because ink changes the paper over time and they can tell a new statement from and old one.  I doubt they could on this, but there are other things an expert can do besides just compare letters.  A scientific investigation of the receipt will tell the tale.  Open.  Closed.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Yes, even if she violated policy.  If people go by policy they aren't going to get in trouble, generally.  It is people who ignore policy, but are still under the umbrella of the employer.  I would bet this isn't the first time she had violated policy if her service was so bad they wouldn't leave a tip.  If that is the case, the 'know or should have known' principle comes into play and the doctrine of respondeat superior which means 'let the master answer.'

The worst thing you can do to yourself is to sign the ticket with _their_ pen.  He clearly did that and she took it and added to it.  I will NEVER use their pen.  Ever.  That way they can't even ad a '1' to a tip of $5.00 making it $15.00.  I worked with people functioning at their base level far to long to be very trusting.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This place is AWESOME. We have handwriting experts!
> ...



Yes. I know. I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express too.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You didn't get it?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Nobody gets your nonsense, LL. Go bother someone else.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.



Actually..it's up to the company to assure the employee they don't have to put up with a hostile work environment.

They are in big trouble.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

The person is a racist piece of scum for writing that but the restaurant is going to get sued and lose if they dont setlle out of court.  You just cant post the customers information on the internet for anyone to see.  His ID has just been compromised.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.



What if her manager didn't give a shit? I'd have posted it as well - and her father posted it, not her.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't blame that waitress. If the powers that be don't like what she did, they shouldn't have let that customer get away with what they did.

God bless you and the waitress always!!!

Holly


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.



i'm guessing these guys came in saw their meal as takeout and felt no reason to leave a tip.  she decided to jump on Obama's famous race card bandwagon and made the comment herself


----------



## hortysir (Sep 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Having worked with Red Lobster, I can tell you that they have a "Zero Tolerance" policy of posting ANYTHING on the internet with their name on it.
This employee signed and agreed to that policy.

She will be continued to get payed until Employee Relations concludes their investigation.

All she had to do was simply say what happened, without mentioning RL's name. She ddn't have to post the picture.

BTW, the guest's name is on the receipt.
Did she obtain his permission to publish his name.

Trust me when I tell you, with Red Lobster, zero tolerance means ZERO tolerance.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 14, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



Table 33 wouldn't be take-out


----------



## hortysir (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



Then her dad may have caused her to lose her job.

The picture shows her name, the company and it's address and the guest's name


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2013)

I like how people are jumping to conclusions about this. Yes, it is possible she wrote the slur herself, but there is no evidence of that thusfar, and all you experts should keep quiet until we know the truth.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 14, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't blame that waitress. If the powers that be don't like what she did, they shouldn't have let that customer get away with what they did.
> 
> God bless you and the waitress always!!!
> 
> Holly



Managers are expected to hover over everyone as they sign their charge slip to prevent them from writing something stupid?

Today as i was going thru charge slips I found a comment from a guest.
I looked up his name in the phonebook and thanked him for the suggestion


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Then punish her father. If she didn't know it was posted, she can't be blamed for his actions.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame that waitress. If the powers that be don't like what she did, they shouldn't have let that customer get away with what they did.
> ...


If the person in charge did nothing about what was done to her, she should have sued them then!

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly

P.S. The customer may always be right, but that does *NOT* give the customer the right to be *HATEFUL*. If that person did not want to be waited on by a black person, why didn't they just leave?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 14, 2013)

People call people names every day. This country would be a better place if people could get over it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Then punish her father. If she didn't know it was posted, she can't be blamed for his actions.



How did he get it?  I used to wait tables.  You have to turn those credit card slips in at the end of the night.  You can't take them home with you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I like how people are jumping to conclusions about this. Yes, it is possible she wrote the slur herself, but there is no evidence of that thusfar, and all you experts should keep quiet until we know the truth.



There are no conclusions to jump to, Noomi. It is clear and visible to the naked eye that this is something being fabricated by the waitress.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Employee Relations may very well decide not to punish her.

What has me thinking is, did her dad post it on FB?
Of course she and him are "friends" so it would show up on her FB page.

I think if she was to simply post a disclaimer, as an employee, she should be in the clear


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> People call people names every day. This country would be a better place if people could get over it.




Actually it would be easier if people stopped calling each other names.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people are jumping to conclusions about this. Yes, it is possible she wrote the slur herself, but there is no evidence of that thusfar, and all you experts should keep quiet until we know the truth.
> ...



Its only clear if you are a handwriting analyst.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 14, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Then punish her father. If she didn't know it was posted, she can't be blamed for his actions.
> ...



Good point, Bro

If you look in the back ground of the picture you will see what is her 'server's book'.
I recognize the 'Seafood Expert' cards that they keep in the check minder.
She obviously took the picture before she turned it in.

If dad posted it, that would mean that she "electronically communicated" to him for him to be able to do so.

Did she bring it to her manager's attention?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Then punish her father. If she didn't know it was posted, she can't be blamed for his actions.
> ...



Well obviously only she can answer that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It's plain as day, you don't need to be one. The writing is drastically different.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



So is mine.  Sometimes in the same sentence.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

What I bet happened is that he added it as an afterthought or one of his friends did.  What does she have to gain by taking a photo and sending it to her father?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



^this. Everyone's writing can vary, even in the same sentence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



So, it should become clear knowing she took a picture of it, that her credibility in all of this should be questioned. I mean, she could have written it there on the spot without anyone knowing. There are many possible ways for her to have given her manager the slip (no pun intended). Given how black people love to use race as a tool to get what they want out of folks, this wouldn't surprise me...

However, it is (after doing a bit more reading) too early to tell who to blame in this.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



So now we become the writing analysts? I do writing as a hobby, sometimes I write with a pencil and paper, my writing is uniform from start to finish, and people recognize it as MY writing. There are no distinct variations given the musculature of my writing hand.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You forgot one important thing.  Why would she do that and then send it to her father? What would she gain except possibly getting fired for sending sensitive information to a non-employee?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think a lot of people write as a hobby.  Doesn't make you an handwriting analyst.  Most people are not as consistent as you are and their hand writing varies.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Something is fishy here. This is a situation too good to be true for this woman. She used the opportunity to stereotype Southerners and create a scene. In my gaming circle, we call people like that an "attention whore." Quite simple really.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Actually, there are distinct quirks in everyone's writing that can identify it as theirs and nobody else's. I studied writing analysis out of curiosity. You can identify someones writing by how they write a certain letter or form a certain letter or word. If it were to go through a strenuous forensic analysis there would be serious doubts raised about the writing here.

No, I am not talking out of my rear end.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I doubt that.  She is going to find it definitely is not too good to be true if she did it for attention.  She can get fired for sending the information to her father.  Also no one has to stereotype southerners.  Thats been done too many times to count by southerners themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I have studied it as well. Thats how I know most peoples handwriting varies.  Its normal and would not raise a red flag to someone versed in the subject.  If that variation of writing was never expressed in other handwriting samples then it may call it into question.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 14, 2013)

> A spokesman for Red Lobster, Mike Bernstein, said in an email to the Huffington Post  that suspension with pay is standard procedure when company policy is violated. In this case, the violation would be publicly posting a receipt, which Jenkins father did, on Facebook, Sunday night, with a status message saying that we still have much ignorance to overcome.


And of course the purpose of the policy is to avoid publicity, exactly what Red Lobster got by stupidly suspending the waitress.


----------



## Tank (Sep 14, 2013)

Soon the tail of this story will be cracked


----------



## KissMy (Sep 14, 2013)

For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 14, 2013)

The customer sounds genuine. I know its only a written apology, but I give him the benefit of the doubt.

Kid has some explaining to do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 14, 2013)

Writing something stupid = worse then killing a white person.

Wtf is wrong with you on the left?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



For someone faking a comment on a receipt?You do know that proving a hostile work environment takes a lot of documentation over a period of time, not one comment on a credit card receipt, don't you? The only one that has a case here is the customer that got defamed by the fake comment.


----------



## Tank (Sep 14, 2013)

They have almost reached their goal

Tips For Toni | Other - YouCaring.com


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I like how people are jumping to conclusions about this. Yes, it is possible she wrote the slur herself, but there is no evidence of that thusfar, and all you experts should keep quiet until we know the truth.



There is more evidence that she wrote it than that the customer did.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

[MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]: What do you have to say for yourself now?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



She took the picture, that makes it her fault. Unless you want to argue that she took the receipt home and showed it to her father, and then let him take a picture while she was holding it. Or would you like to argue that her father has the manicure, and hands,  of a teenage girl.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

[MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]: This is about as low as I've seen you go. You should be embarrassed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people are jumping to conclusions about this. Yes, it is possible she wrote the slur herself, but there is no evidence of that thusfar, and all you experts should keep quiet until we know the truth.
> ...



Where is the evidence?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I could pretend that my 50+ years of reading handwriting has left me incapable of seeing the difference between different people's writing, and recognizing it, but that would be like claiming that I can fly.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Given that with my untrained eye, I could easily noticed such a discrepancy. Nothing beats experience though. It takes pretty keen observational skill to see stuff like that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am willing to bet that you could post three sample of handwriting, two of them yours attempting to write differently, and one of someone else, and I could pick yours out.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]: What do you have to say for yourself now?



Regarding what?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]: What do you have to say for yourself now?
> ...



Your being wrong? If you haven't already noticed [MENTION=21241]KissMy[/MENTION]:'s post at the top of this page, it has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt the waitress fabricated the entire thing. And for that she should be fired.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I bet you couldn't.  I can write with both hands and they look totally different.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Where has that been proven?  Can you link me to where she admitted she faked it?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I studied how to detect forged signatures, which meant learning the various methods of forging, and learning to recognize how people write. Whoever wrote that slur couldn't even keep all the letters on the same line, which is why I suspect the waitress who carried it from the table to the register. It is very interesting that she also managed to come up with a picture of it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 14, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, had you been paying attention, you would have noticed:



KissMy said:


> For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.



It is hard to be sure from the pictures, but it doesn't look to me like she wrote the slur.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> The customer sounds genuine. I know its only a written apology, but I give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Kid has some explaining to do.



Only a written apology? When did writing because relegated to being the less formal way of doing things?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I must still not be paying attention.  Where is this evidence you speak of?  All I see is handwriting in a notebook.  To my point if you look at the N in none and the n in his signature they are totally different.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 15, 2013)

lol,

someone called someone a name. Let's hang them!!!!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Given that I have seen a sample of her handwriting, I have to say it looks like she didn't write it. 

Now that you have a longer sample of his handwriting, are you willing to admit that he didn't write it either?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I was thinking the same thing earlier. Quite convenient for her that she suddenly finds a receipt with the word "n****r" scrawled on it. The discrepancy is so blatantly obvious that even a novice could tell the difference. Her first mistake was thinking she could pull this off. Her second was obvious lack of knowledge regarding company policy, and her last was taking the picture, which threw her story into doubt given that objects only employees dealt with were all sitting on the table in the background as she took the picture. That suggested she somehow tampered with the receipt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That makes a difference, but I bet if I had samples of your writing I would recognize anything you wrote with the same hand, even if you thought it looked different. Unless you trained in lettering you will always make similar strokes when writing.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I already stated its possible that either he or someone else wrote it after the fact.  It just doesnt make sense she wrote it and would jeopardize her job over it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The top and bottom left images are the waitresses handwriting. The top and bottom right images are comparisons between the waitresses handwriting and the customers on an apology letter. The word "******" more closely matches the waitresses handwriting than does the customer's. 

Are you that dense?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yeah you know what you are talking about.  You would catch me if i wrote it with the same hand.  Habits are very hard to break even consciously.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They look different because his signature doesn't actually contain an n even though both of his names have at least one.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No I'm just not a handwriting expert.  Neither are you so you haven't proved anything except you have an opinion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It doesn't make sense that she would pass around information about a customer either, but she clearly did that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It doesn't make sense why you are continuing to deny our accounts despite the evidence already presented, Asclepias. 

There are plenty of people willing to implicate some random person in order to perpetrate a hoax of this nature. Quite frankly, I find it disgusting.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




Thats precisely my point.  She sent that to her father.  He posted it.  What does she gain from this?  She appears to be pretty religious to top it all off.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope, I was one of the first few people at the beginning of this thread to say the handwriting was off. It wasn't an opinion, it was a statement of fact.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I actually learned that when I took drafting, I had to slow down to a crawl when I was lettering because I had to think about how to move the pen for ever single part of the letter. I hated it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




You think it looks like her writing.  I dont.  Am I supposed to believe you over my own opinion?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Anyone can get pretty religious when they are in deep shit, Asclepias. I'm sure she will soon discover such when this gets out. She knows what she did was wrong, hoping to get some innocent person in trouble to garner sympathy and attention. Deplorable behavior. Especially since she tried to use the color of her skin to do it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She said she sent it to her friends. I have no idea how it got on Facebook, or who posted it there, but she spread it around by her own admission.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am asking you to acknowledge reality. You are entitled to your own opinions, but not your own facts, Asclepias.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No a fact would be someone saying they wrote it instead of the accused.  So far you are only offering opinions.  Until someone else claims responsibility you are guessing.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Someone said earlier she sent it to her father and he posted it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I am asking you do the same.  Reality is based on facts not guesses.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You don't need an admission here. Her guilt has already been determined via diligent observation and intelligent deductive reasoning. Her admission at this point would only serve to be hollow at this point.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did you not see the pictures? The comparison? Or are those fabricated? Hardly. The facts, Asclepias are there for all to see, and they do not support your opinion. She lied, and she forged someone else's handwriting on a receipt. It's plainly obvious to a great deal of people. Deal with it.


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just because somebody else has been an asshole in this one instance doesn't justify you being an asshole too with your blanket assumption/accusation..

really, I've 'bout had it with narrow-minded reverse-racist assholes like you...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It appears she was very religious before the incident though.  She must be able to tell the future in addition to being a liar.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yes I do need an admission.  There is nothing intelligent or deductive about your reasoning.  You're guessing and pretty bad at it as well.  Her writing doesn't even look like the word on the receipt.  If thats even her writing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That still doesn't change the fact she did what she did. Your sarcasm indicates you're out of gas in this discussion.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The letter "e" is what looks similar. But, still, that's not proof of anything. In my own handwriting, I often write letters differently within the same sentence or even word.
> 
> Whatever - I'm glad that RL felt enough pressure to back off from punishing her.



I don't see the similarities in the letter &#8220;e.&#8221;  I don't see how they could have been written by the same person.

In the word &#8220;none&#8221;  the &#8220;e&#8221; has a very large loop, but in the word &#8220;******&#8221; the loop is rather small.  Further, the loop in the first &#8220;e&#8221; is primarily on the horizontal plane, but in the second it is a vertical  stroke;   completely different writing styles.  Even more significant is that  in both the printed word &#8220;none&#8221; and the signature there is an obvious fluidity.  But the &#8220;r&#8221; in the word &#8220;******&#8221; is something I have seldom seldom seen before.  Instead of going from left to right, the writer actually makes a motion back to the left before   ending the letter in a strange  arc.   The arc itself is inconsistent with the way the other letters end.   

My analysis.  The word &#8220;******" was written by a different person using a different pen.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh brother. You are absolutely clueless. Insulting me on top of everything else tells me more about how your argument has been destroyed. I'm not guessing. It's easy to see. I saw how messy the customer's handwriting is, compared to the word on the receipt, as compared to with the waitress's.  The writing while sloppy, is a lot neater that the words on the apology letter the customer wrote. The penmanship looks to me like the waitress wrote it with her off hand if you wish me to be more precise. On top of that, there is a slight color variation in the ink, which means two different pens could have been used.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.



Jenkins E's & capital N's are the same. Her words curve up from the lines & she slips from printing into cursive with inconsistent pressure. Her notes are not clear enough for more details. Barnes letter has no similarities to the ****** word.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The only fact is that she took a picture of it.  Other than that your guessing is not a fact.  Your insistence in saying your guess is a fact indicates you are having trouble understanding what reality means.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.
> ...



Where do you see a capital N?  Thats what I was looking for.  Also the guys e look just like the one in the N word.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.
> ...



You can also see the difference in pressure applied to the paper, the person who wrote "none" looks like they bore down with a lot of force on the receipt, whereas the person who wrote "******" applied lighter force. You can tell by how the ink is darker on the top than it is on the bottom. This could also suggest that two different pens were used. All of the possibilities lead to the waitress being the culprit.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2013)

Our government is actively spying on us.  The NYPD shot two innocent bystanders this evening in Times Square.  We may enter into yet another war, but what's rankling everyone tonight is some kid allegedly writing ****** on a credit card slip in Tennessee.

Years of conditioning the American people have clearly been effective.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You remain entirely too dense to understand your mistake in reasoning. My effort is wasted on you. The capital "N" is on the word "******" written on the receipt by the way.  Now compare it with the uppercase "N" the customer uses close to the end of his letter. The customer's "N" is a lot more sharp and rigid than that of the "N" written on the receipt. It is also more tilted to the right, where as it is standing straight up on the receipt. The only logical conclusion is that the waitress wrote that word there, not the customer. 

I don't know how many times I must explain the obvious to you, Asclepias, but it ends here.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Your "effort" is wasted because it was a bunch of hot air.   You have no facts and only guesses.  The poster clearly said Jenkins capital N not the person accused of writing the n word.  You are not in touch with reality.  Now I give you permission to end it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

If you compare the two "g" letters in the word compared to the "g" used in Barnes' letter, you will notice obvious dissimilarities in the striations. Jenkins' lowercase "g" is a lot more compact than Barnes lowercase "g." That is checkmate for any of you doubters out there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Grow up. You missed this by a country mile. You clearly lack any observational skill necessary to make any logical deducement. For the last time, look with your own eyes, genius.






I cut and pasted the letters in question. You will notice the distinct variations in writing style right off the bat. These are not guesses, these are astute observations. The way the capital "N" is written is a dead giveaway. The "N" on the receipt is curved on the lower right bend. The bends on the "N" in the apology letter are sharp on the top left and lower right. The waitress is in trouble, and you don't want to admit it. This game is over, you lose.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



There is one about 3/4ths of the way down the page in quotes as the first letter on the line.


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2013)

If the customer was black, she would have thought it was cool


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Tank said:


> If the customer was black, she would have thought it was cool



Well then all doubt has been removed as to who did it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

I will ask again. What do you have to say for yourself, Asclepias?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 15, 2013)

People can call disabled people every name in the book = fine
Someone calls a black person a name? = national news and outrage!!!!

Blacks can kill whites = a few people might notice 
White kill a black = riots and kkk is back!!!


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> 1. The customer is lying. He wrote the word on the receipt. It would make no sense for anyone else to have done that. I also note that the letter "g" on both the receipt and the letter, in several places, are  identical. In addition, nobody who had been liabled so badly would have been content to send such a mild letter to the restaurant. He would have waited until he was off from work, and have been at the restaurant with his paster/lawyer in a New York second.
> 
> 2. The waitress' father was wrong to publish the restaurant's name, and lacking good judgment in publishing the customer's signature. It wasn't the restaurant's fault, and the customer might have been George Zimmerman is disguise.
> 
> ...



The "g"s are completely different.  on the check, the circle on the "g"s isn't complete yet every g on the note, the circle is complete.  Plus they aren't slanted as they are on the check.  Are we even looking at the same things?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



I don't think it was take out since the check says Table 33 and guests (2).


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Many years ago I read a book about and studied handwriting.  I am not an expert, however, the basic way you structure the letters doesn't change.  The "g"s in the note are made differently than the "g"s on the check.  If you are in a hurry, your "g"s may become sloppy but the same basic strokes are there.  In this case, they are made two different ways.  It's very unusual for someone to make the strokes of his letters differently from one note to the next.  You also need to look at the slants.  People don't usually change the slants on their letters either.  I can't say with 100% certainty that he didn't write the "n" word, but if I were him and I knew I wasn't guilty, I'd have a lawsuit started and hire a handwriting expert and I would get handwriting samples of the waitress and if her's don't match, I'd get samples of the other workers as well.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



His "e"s are on the line or below it, her's are at a slight slant above the line (just like in the "n" word on the check).  It's pretty clear she wrote the "n" word to me at this point.  I think a handwriting expert will be able to prove it fairly easily.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2013)

It has all the signs of a hoax.  
First, she took a picture of it at the table.  Most people would have gone straight to the manager, that makes it look planned.  
Second,the handwriting is different, that's obvious.
Third, she looked very worried in the interview, like she's about to get into a lot of trouble.  Perhaps someone told her she might be sued or face charges if she made up the story (especially if something bad happens to the customer whose name she made public.
I expect her to come clean and admit she wrote the slur and apologize, not that that will stop the haters on the left from still denying it was a hoax.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The letter "e" is what looks similar. But, still, that's not proof of anything. In my own handwriting, I often write letters differently within the same sentence or even word.
> 
> Whatever - I'm glad that RL felt enough pressure to back off from punishing her.



I don't think the  "E"'s look similar at all.  

But the "N" is kind of telling.  He'd do a lower case n for "none", but an upper case "N" for... well, you know.  

Equally plausible scenario.  He wrote "none" on the tip and she was going to get back at him.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> What I bet happened is that he added it as an afterthought or one of his friends did.  What does she have to gain by taking a photo and sending it to her father?



money


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 15, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> 1. The customer is lying. He wrote the word on the receipt. It would make no sense for anyone else to have done that. I also note that the letter "g" on both the receipt and the letter, in several places, are  identical. In addition, nobody who had been liabled so badly would have been content to send such a mild letter to the restaurant. He would have waited until he was off from work, and have been at the restaurant with his paster/lawyer in a New York second.
> 
> 2. The waitress' father was wrong to publish the restaurant's name, and lacking good judgment in publishing the customer's signature. It wasn't the restaurant's fault, and the customer might have been George Zimmerman is disguise.
> 
> ...



1.  I disagree on the handwriting.  The two handwriting styles look different to me. Of couse, we are talking about block lettering, which is different from handwriting, but the N and E look different. 

2. This guy looks pretty young. In fact, everyone invovled in this except for the pastor looks young, and frankly, we can't always count on young people to show good judgement. 

3. The guy is still kind of a jerk for not leaving a tip.  (Edit, he said it was a meal to go, which maybe makes a little more sense, but who does drive through at Red Lobster.)

4. The father did show poor judgment, but who wouldn't if he believed in good faith his child had been abused?  

5. Company rules were abused here. Now, anyone who has followed my posts knows I'm no friend to big corporations, but in this case, they have a point.  Personal information was released about a customer, who will probably never eat there again.  Other customers might think, "Damned, they are going to do this to me if I don't leave a tip? Maybe I will go to the Olive Garden.  Or Joe's Crab Shack."

6. You're right. The food is shit.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > Some assholes acted badly at a restaurant.  No need to call the National Guard.
> ...



She accused a man of racism, posted his name and address online, and probably made the whole thing up herself!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> If that chick was my wife or girlfriend I'd be hunting that redneck down for a little man to man talk outside his double wide. Of course I'd keep a buddy with an AR in the car in case he tried to pull something stupid.



Your wife cooks up fake racism regularly, then?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I got it.

No really.

LL claims that we have to be pros at hand writing analysis not to be able to tell that these are very different.  But to do so, we all slept at a H' Inn Express so we could sell ice to eskimoes


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



See there! Nobody can be somebody!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...





I take it you have NEVER worked in any service industry?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Gaming circle? Cool!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Or just the same TYPE of pen...probably your usual cheap Bic or Paper Mate ballpoint.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> 1. The customer is lying. He wrote the word on the receipt. It would make no sense for anyone else to have done that. I also note that the letter "g" on both the receipt and the letter, in several places, are  identical. In addition, nobody who had been liabled so badly would have been content to send such a mild letter to the restaurant. He would have waited until he was off from work, and have been at the restaurant with his paster/lawyer in a New York second.



Go back to the optometrist and get thicker glasses.  The "g" is VERY different...mostly, hers has an upstroke on the bottom, his does not.

Also, the words you are stumbling around looking for are *libel* and *pastor*.



> 2. The waitress' father was wrong to publish the restaurant's name, and lacking good judgment in publishing the customer's signature. It wasn't the restaurant's fault, and the customer might have been George Zimmerman is disguise.



STupid statement even by your standards.



> 3. Nobody should have been suspended.



Quite right.  She should have been FIRED!



> 4. I have known for 30 years that if you are going to eat at Red Lobster or Olive Garden, you have no taste, or even good judgment. The food sucks, the service stinks, and the prices are ridicules for the low quality food.
> 
> Therefore, nobody wins.



Do you have an opinion anyone cares about?  I thought not.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



Then her father should be included in the massive lawsuit!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You are (as usual) not paying attention: *showing the receipt to her father IS CLEARLY FORBIDDEN!*  God and goddess, THINK!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.
> ...



It's a lot more like her writing than his!  Note the DRASTIC difference in how they write lowercase R's!  His is small, curved, & compact...hers is larger, more angular (looking a bit like a checkmark) and ends with the EXACT SAME flourish as the note!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That could be the angle: I'm looking at a grocery list my wife and I wrote on.  We used the same pen, but the color varies slightly.  Reason being: we hold the pen at drastically different angles to write, because Liz is left-handed.  If your off-hand theory is correct, that would make sense.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Where do you see a capital N?  Thats what I was looking for.  Also the guys e look just like the one in the N word.



No, they don't.  They look (as expected) like the e in "none".  They look NOTHING like the e in "******".  If, after seeing the letter he wrote, you honestly think he actually wrote both words on the receipt, you need new glasses!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Many restaurants use software that puts a "table number" on all orders.  A local pizza place uses it...their takeout orders are always "table 99".


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You think he has ever WORKED?!?!


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



She released it to a third party.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



I don't leave a tip for take out.  I do for buffets if they at least bring my drink.  If I do everything myself, no tip.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



She released it to a third party.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 15, 2013)

Blacks play race cards, just as all races do.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.



The 'r' in the 'n' word is in cursive.  He didn't make one single 'r' in that letter in cursive.  He did not write that on the ticket.  She did.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



In the old days, I had to contend with doctors' handwriting.  You can tell one from another.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.
> ...



He called his pastor who happens to be an attorney..

Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Some law against that?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

My brother's pastor was a dentist...it's not THAT unusual, dude.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



His 'g' is completely different. His 'g' is closed, the one in the letter is open and more like an 's'.   The 'r' does not look like the one in his letter either.  Nowhere in his letter does he use a cursive 'r.'


----------



## Sallow (Sep 15, 2013)

Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.

But somehow he stops at the racial slur.

Gotta love it.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> 
> The handwriting looks similar, "e" is the same in both words.
> 
> katzen, please show where the racist's scum name and address appears.



Wonder if luddley would also wet his pants if a black man wrote no tip you crazy ass white cracker to a white person?


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> 
> But somehow he stops at the racial slur.
> 
> Gotta love it.



Ever think she was a lousy waitress?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 15, 2013)

Not leaving a tip and writing NONE is an appropriate way of letting the waitress and management know that the service was substandard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 15, 2013)

I always talk to the manager if the service is substandard. Sloppiness or sullenness is always "rewarded."


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 15, 2013)

It is very difficult for a white customer to complain about a black server.  It is assumed that the black server was stellar (by virtue of being black) and the white customer is racist.

I would have written "Bad service" on the receipt, and written "None" for the tip.  When the tip notation is left blank, servers have been known to fill it in themselves.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> 
> But somehow he stops at the racial slur.
> 
> Gotta love it.



"Table 33" is probably their pick up number.  If all you get is carry out, no tip is necessary.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> ...



I think this was a pick up order.

Speaking of pick up, I get seriously pissed when I go into a restaurant alone and the little bimbo ambles up and says, 'are you here for pick up.'  There is a place in Murray that is notorious for that.  The place I worked in west TN is notorious for demeaning single diners in such a fashion.  Right before I fired a restaurant in Dyersburg I got that line, and I said, 'no I just thought I would come in and stand around for a while.'  

Single women get horrible service.  There is a restaurant in Murray this is notorious.  Not only is the service bad, they are hateful.  So, I call the manager, which seems to change weekly and assure him/her that I actually can afford my dinner and a nice tip.  There was one in Clarksville where, after I had waited 45 minutes for the waitress to take my order, she had the audacity to say she thought I was 'waiting for someone.'  I told the manager the same thing I tell the one in Murray..


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It is very difficult for a white customer to complain about a black server.  It is assumed that the black server was stellar (by virtue of being black) and the white customer is racist.
> 
> I would have written "Bad service" on the receipt, and written "None" for the tip.  When the tip notation is left blank, servers have been known to fill it in themselves.



That is why I use my own pen.  AND I write the total on the bottom line.  Those two things are hard for a dishonest waiter to overcome.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 15, 2013)

Tank said:


> She wrote it herself.
> 
> Red Lobster 'None N*gger' Customer Receiving Threats, Denies Writing Racial Slur -



Would not be the first time that someone did this.

What I want to is: What is the difference between being suspended with pay and a paid vacation?  I don't see a punishment there more like a reward.


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> 
> But somehow he stops at the racial slur.
> 
> Gotta love it.



*WHACK, WHACK, WHACK!  Hello, McFly!  You in there, stupid?!?!*

It was a TAKE-OUT ORDER!  Get that to sink through that thick skull into your walnut-sized brain, dumbass!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 15, 2013)

Tank said:


> Black women beat, attack white Red Lobster waitress - YouTube



The ringleader was found guilty of assault. 

Jury finds woman guilty in assault on Red Lobster waitress | Top Stories | News Democrat

The other 3 get their turn in court soon.

Three more women charged in attack on Red Lobster waitress | Top Stories | News Democrat


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> People call people names every day. This country would be a better place if people could get over it.





I agree, you asshole....


----------



## Sallow (Sep 15, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> ...



Personally, I will just tip the minimum for bad service. However..if it's really bad? I will complain to the management.

Abusing servers is like kicking puppies.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 15, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > People call people names every day. This country would be a better place if people could get over it.
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> ...



Link?


----------



## Sallow (Sep 15, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> ...



Link?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 15, 2013)

all the usual suspects/Repub base voters posting here.  Look at the top 4 posters


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Table 33 is out front in the parking lot by the door. The waitress knows that any order to table 33 is to be taken outside, and placed on that table....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Have any of you people ever ordered food for takeout? You do not get a waitress when you order for takeout. You are not expected to tip.

However, if you are seated and waited on....and then decide to take the meal home for some reason, you are expected to tip. That is, unless the service was horrible in some way. 

Now....please continue speculating.


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAluThfiEv4]Red Lobster Worker Fighting Chicks Who Didn't Pay In Brooklyn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

Still on this even though there is no proof that either person put the N word on the receipt?  All you handwriting experts are flat out wrong.  From what I can make of her writing none of it looks like what appears on the receipt.  The customers e's look exactly like the e in the n word. My guess is that it makes more sense for the customer to have done it.  White male racists are particularly emboldened when faced with a lone black female.  They are usaully cowards anyway. The employee has more to lose including her job for transmitting the information to a 3rd party.  It doesn't make any sense for her to have done it. What could she have possibly gained from it?


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> What could she have possibly gained from it?



Ten Thousand dollars

Tips For Toni | Other - YouCaring.com


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I have a Holiday Inn Express Mug, so that should give me extra points.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2013)

Tawana Brawley springs to mind. I can easily envision this girl getting pissed off and starting something that went viral that she can't retract. OK, Brawley was far worse, but the story's pretty much the same.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Once again, I sit corrected.


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2013)

Check out these black guys at the Red Lobster:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvAErLWTws]RACISM IN AMERICA/HOLLYWOOD RUKAPUFF@ RED LOBSTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I always talk to the manager if the service is substandard. Sloppiness or sullenness is always "rewarded."



I still remember my worst restaurant experience.  We'd decided to take our kids to Denny's for breakfast.  There was a couple in front of us when we came in.  Several people came in behind us so they decided to take names.  They took everybody else's name before ours.  So now we were behind the people who came in behind us.  When we finally got seated, there were people who where seated after us that got their orders before the waitress even took our order.  We had two kids and they'd about had it when she finally took our order, then it took even longer and the restaurant was practically empty by the time we got our food.  It wasn't anything to crow about.  As we were leaving, my husband, who hates scenes just said "don't say anything".  I left a quarter on the table so she would know I didn't forget to tip her.  (BTW, many times when I charge my dinner, I leave a tip on the table, thus, no tip on the bill)  As I paid my bill, the manager asked "how was breakfast today?"  I said, "Do you really want to know?"  He said, "yes" so I told him.  He said, "How would you feel if breakfast was on us today?"  I said "I'd feel a lot better."  We ended up returning to that restaurant and the service has always been stellar since then.  Just that day must've been a really bad day.  If the manager hadn't asked how our breakfast was, we never would have returned to that place.  

I don't think putting "none" in the tip place on a credit card receipt necessarily means you didn't leave a tip, just that you aren't charging the tip.  I would like to hear from the customer why he didn't leave a tip.  He, strangely, left that out of his note.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will preface by stating, if this is real,such conduct ( by the customer) is reprehensible.
However, I will reserve judgement on the receipt until such time as it is proved that this is legitimate. 

Once again, a lib has missed the point. 
The company has rules in place to deal with this. 
And I can bet that the worker did much more than just have her father post the ticket on the internet.
Now, the owner of the franchise did nothing wrong. The worker violated policy.
You go right ahead and boycott. That is your right. It is also your right to react with knee jerk swiftness whenever the perception of a slight occurs to one of your PC protected classes. 
Such nonsense. 
This didn't even hit the main stream news.
Troll thread.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> This from R:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wah wah wah....Troll thread.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Still on this even though there is no proof that either person put the N word on the receipt?  All you handwriting experts are flat out wrong.  From what I can make of her writing none of it looks like what appears on the receipt.  The customers e's look exactly like the e in the n word. My guess is that it makes more sense for the customer to have done it.  White male racists are particularly emboldened when faced with a lone black female.  They are usaully cowards anyway. The employee has more to lose including her job for transmitting the information to a 3rd party.  It doesn't make any sense for her to have done it. What could she have possibly gained from it?



Money, haven't you been paying attention?  She's already been given $10,000.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 15, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Still seeking a link.

Never heard of this "code" before..


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Tank said:


> She wrote it herself.
> 
> Red Lobster 'None N*gger' Customer Receiving Threats, Denies Writing Racial Slur -



The hand writing in the slur is not the same as the "none"..


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Some restaurants let you sit at a table while waiting for your takeout order. I think that is what happened here.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at the words none and the word ******, you can see the two different writings and the guy says he didn't write it
> ...



Styles of handwriting. Don't be a wiseass..It will get you into trouble. 
Or haven't you learned that yet.
You libs won't be getting any mileage out of this. So SHUT IT.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at the words none and the word ******, you can see the two different writings and the guy says he didn't write it
> ...


Because she is a member of a protected class. That's why.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > Some assholes acted badly at a restaurant.  No need to call the National Guard.
> ...



And now both she and the restaurant's owner will be sued. 
Good. Bury them both for their negligence.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



There is that. Anyone who works in a job with public contact is going to get grief from them at one time or another.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The waitress probably copped a 'tude with the customer and they didn't tip her so she faked up a race card to play.
> ...


Oh?...The more one reads into this story, the more it looks like a setup...
This will not go well for the waitress or her boss.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank, katzen, really stretching and I'll bet this thread goes to several pages of racist shit like this.
> 
> The handwriting looks similar, "e" is the same in both words.
> 
> katzen, please show where the racist's scum name and address appears.



It's different. Anyone who is willing to look at this objectively can see that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If I need to reiterate this to the clueless liberals on this thread once again, I will. Your posterchild is in deep.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Another possiblity, bad software design.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Who would you have called? Obama?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Trouble? What do you mean, trouble? I have had no trouble here. You are still a lying dick.....and no trouble for me. 

What mileage? I have no dog in this hunt. USMB nutters are desperate to show that this young woman did such a stupid thing......because they need reassurance that there are people in this world who are dumber than they are. 

How's baseball coming along? Still having a hard time with the them mom?  Jackoff.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> My brother's pastor was a dentist...it's not THAT unusual, dude.



Most pastors couldn't survive if they didn't have a regular job.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



LOL, try Al Sharpton.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> 
> But somehow he stops at the racial slur.
> 
> Gotta love it.



If you don't put something on the tip line it can be altered later and you end up paying for it, common sense. As for tipping, do you leave a tip at McDonald's?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The E in "none" has a distinct pause where the loop is squared. The loop in the e in the slur is smooth and rounded.
The "N"'s are so dissimilar it is obvious the two handwriting samples are not the same.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Ever try reading the thread?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Have any of you people ever ordered food for takeout? You do not get a waitress when you order for takeout. You are not expected to tip.
> 
> However, if you are seated and waited on....and then decide to take the meal home for some reason, you are expected to tip. That is, unless the service was horrible in some way.
> 
> Now....please continue speculating.



Have you? Restaurants that want repeat customers are willing to sit people waiting for takeout and offer them some water if they are not crowded, they call it customer service.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 15, 2013)

Racist Blacks don't quietly write insults instead of tip their Red Lobster waitress. They gang thug attack & beat her in the restaurant full of customers. Writing ****** on the check was far kinder than being these 4 racist ****** bitches.

[YouTube]_whPECpW5Y8[/YouTube]


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Oh..One other issue. The handwriting in 'none' is darker than in the slur. If the same person wrote both words, the pressure would be the same and thus, the shade of color would be the same.
This thing is a scam. 
The real victim is the customer...


----------



## bianco (Sep 15, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.



Maybe she did.

Yes, she should have....but she was probably too upset, went running home to the arms of her daddy, and he exploded with outrage at the abuse of his 'baby'.

What Red Lobster should've done was see the violation for what it was, and say to the girl;  "Company policy is that you don't post company receipts online or make them public...but in your case we completely understand the emotion involved and will be overlooking the breach of our policy. 
Dear, take a few days off on full pay...to recover from your shock and trauma...that was a terrible thing for someone to do to you".


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



What happened to:

"However, I will reserve judgement on the receipt until such time as it is proved that this is legitimate."

How quickly we forget.


----------



## bianco (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Could be...call the cops!
Tell them to get their handwriting experts to go over the receipt. This is a very serious 'business', possible fraud and setting up of an innocent customer.

To me...the 'none' and the slur word do look like they were written by different hands.

'none' all in lower case, the slur word starts with a capital letter.
Also, the two words seem to be a different slope.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> This place is AWESOME. We have handwriting experts!



Obviously you have convinced yourself that there MUST be something racist here because you MUST believe it.
And anyone with a keen eye for detail can tell those two words were not written by the same person.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

bianco said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



And what are they going to say when it comes out that she wrote the note herself?  Then posted it on Facebook herself (not her father) and ruined the life of yet another innocent man?  I'm getting kind of sick of these people that blame everyone else for hate crimes when it's clear they are the ones with the hatred.  She's already made more than $10,000 of the deal, wonder if they'll be able to make her give it back?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> 1. The customer is lying. He wrote the word on the receipt. It would make no sense for anyone else to have done that. I also note that the letter "g" on both the receipt and the letter, in several places, are  identical. In addition, nobody who had been liabled so badly would have been content to send such a mild letter to the restaurant. He would have waited until he was off from work, and have been at the restaurant with his paster/lawyer in a New York second.
> 
> 2. The waitress' father was wrong to publish the restaurant's name, and lacking good judgment in publishing the customer's signature. It wasn't the restaurant's fault, and the customer might have been George Zimmerman is disguise.
> 
> ...



Dude. for purely political purposes you ignore the obvious. Look at the note the customer wrote. Compare the handwriting to the slur. They are not even close. 
The slur "N" is upper case. 
The "N" in the letter is upper case as well. 
n the note, the "N" has sharp angles with a distinct pause at the top and bottom of the letter. In the slur, the "N" it  is smooth and cursive. 
Look, you are a lib. This MUST be a racist incident. It is how you feed your hatred for all who are not liberal. This will be devastating to you libs when this turns out to be a hoax. And it will.
This is going to backfire on the worker and the restaurant management.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Hey sunshine...No shit. Here's the deal. it does not happen nearly as much as you would like to happen.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This place is AWESOME. We have handwriting experts!
> ...



I have done nothing of the kind. I am uncommitted as to what happened in that restaurant. I wait for all the info before I make decisions. It is the liberal in me.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



How so?
The only trouble for the employer is when they are served with a summons to appear as a defendant in a civil action against them....


----------



## bianco (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



What the company would say then is that they took the girl's claim at face value to be honest and true, and acted in her best welfare.
For which most people would applaud them.

If at a later time what the girl claimed to be true was proven to be a total lie...then they would be entitled to sack her...and likely be applauded by most people for doing so.

The cops could interview the girl's father, and tell him what the go is...that if his daughter has lied and owns up now she could claim "I did wrong, but I was mixed up in the head at that time, and the voices told me to do it", "I humbly apologise"...and maybe not be charged by the cops...but if she keeps on with her claim and it's proven to be a lie she could be charged with a crime and jailed.
They could also ask him if he posted the receipt on Facebook...telling him that they want the absolute truth.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This place is AWESOME. We have handwriting experts!
> ...



My guess is that he would be happy to side with everyone that has analyzed the handwriting if we were pointing out how it leads us to believe that the customer wrote the slur. His problem is we prefer to be honest.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody else's vile racism isn't justification for violating company policy.  She should have reported the incident to her manager instead of posting the receipt on Facebook.
> ...



I never leave a tip on a to go order. There was no service.
The cooks get paid a regular wage. 
When I bartended, we never expected a tip on to go orders. If someone left a tip it was because they were a regular customer.
Why this person expected to be tipped is a mystery.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

bianco said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



From all the articles I've read, he didn't post it on Facebook SHE did.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Knucklehead...it is on HER facebook page..
Stupid.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Wow. Did you just say that out loud?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > People call people names every day. This country would be a better place if people could get over it.
> ...



Oh stop whining...


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



From one of the articles I read.  They were seated at a table and when she came to take their order, they gave it and asked for it "to go".  She said they acted weird.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Maybe you should stop guessing. 

I know what you are led to believe. If I were a thoughtless person who thought he could analyze handwriting.....and was certain that the samples provided were genuine....I might be led to believe the same thing. 

But...I prefer my style. I'll wait until I am certain. You should too.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Gee..Another non observant knee jerk reactionary lib comes a sniveling..
Cupcake, there is no proof anything was done to this waitress. 
In fact as time passes, this is looking more and more like a hoax.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Absolutely. You have an example of me rushing to judgement? Besides the one I made about you after your first day here? That one was spot on, by the way. 

Example, please. I'll wait.


----------



## Vox (Sep 15, 2013)

> The 'r' in the 'n' word is in cursive. He didn't make one single 'r' in that letter in cursive. He did not write that on the ticket. She did.



THAT is a GREAT catch.

R is usually either or, I don't know people who use BOTH.


Looks like it is the girl, who wrote the N word, she could not have known what HIS handwriting of the letters would be but she would write in a different from her usual manner style.

a signature is consistent with "none".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



You are never certain. You deny reality constantly. You should also refrain from giving advice. Funny how you called QWB a "thoughtless person" when he mentioned yesterday in this thread he had been a professional handwriting analyst for the better part of 30 years.  

Your style is flawed.


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyiBI-X5AD4]Black Woman Set Herself On Fire In Fake 'Hate Crime' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Vox said:


> > The 'r' in the 'n' word is in cursive. He didn't make one single 'r' in that letter in cursive. He did not write that on the ticket. She did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.  You think she thought about it enough to try and change her handwriting style. Pretty clever.

Do the signatures on the receipt and the letter look the same to you? 

Is there an "r" in his name?

This is some high level shit.


----------



## laughinReaper (Sep 15, 2013)

While the racial slur is uncalled for, she shouldn't have posted it on facebook. I suppose she could have reported it as a hate crime? They both conducted themselves poorly.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bullshit. There are certain characteristics about a person's handwriting that are almost as distinctive as finger prints. These characteristics cannot be altered.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> What I bet happened is that he added it as an afterthought or one of his friends did.  What does she have to gain by taking a photo and sending it to her father?



Are you really asking that question? Sheesh.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Still on this even though there is no proof that either person put the N word on the receipt?  All you handwriting experts are flat out wrong.  From what I can make of her writing none of it looks like what appears on the receipt.  The customers e's look exactly like the e in the n word. My guess is that it makes more sense for the customer to have done it.  White male racists are particularly emboldened when faced with a lone black female.  They are usaully cowards anyway. The employee has more to lose including her job for transmitting the information to a 3rd party.  It doesn't make any sense for her to have done it. What could she have possibly gained from it?



You're lying, you're blind, or you have not seen the pictures in this thread.  There are no other possibilities!


----------



## Vox (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



true. one of them is the "R" 

unless it is changed on purpose.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He was? First I heard of that. I knew I should have read every post! Dammit!

Listen here, dummy.  You now need to find an example of me rushing to judgement or you will have to put yourself on "double-super-duper-secret probation" it is the Templar code!


----------



## Vox (Sep 15, 2013)

laughinReaper said:


> While the racial slur is uncalled for, she shouldn't have posted it on facebook. I suppose she could have reported it as a hate crime? They both conducted themselves poorly.



if she lied and wrote it herself  and then posted it online - how is it that HE is to be blamed as well? in this instance he is totally innocent and actually can sue both her and the Red Lobster for defamation.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I always talk to the manager if the service is substandard. Sloppiness or sullenness is always "rewarded."
> ...



No, he didn't: it was a take-out order, says so in the letter.  No table service, no tip.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Why? Look at the fur flying here. 
This is clearly an attempt to create a lawsuit. 
The waitress was pissed off because she did not get tipped.
So she decided to make this into a racial issue to cover her tracks. 
She was the one who illegally, yes illegally released private and proprietary information to the public. She claims her father did it. Bullshit. SHE sent it to her father. 
She will be used and so will her employer. Libel, slander and defamation of character.
It's all very clear she did all three things.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Read the thread.  Read the customer's letter...for *comprehension* this time!  God and goddess, this is like explaining something to my cats!


----------



## Vox (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > > The 'r' in the 'n' word is in cursive. He didn't make one single 'r' in that letter in cursive. He did not write that on the ticket. She did.
> ...



Of course she did. Nothing too clever. If she did it, she KNEW it may blow and will be checked and compared to her handwriting. It was HER who made the whole thing public, so she thought about it, including the change of her handwriting. Professional experts can detect that anyway

signature and the word "none" look the same to me.
N word is written in a totally different style.

and the "r" is usually a given, unless, as I said, it is changed on purpose.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I thought you'd never ask.

I'm sure this went over well.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...acare-just-ruined-my-life-37.html#post7833179


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

You guys must be right. You seem so certain.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Still seeking a link.
> 
> Never heard of this "code" before..



Nor have I and I worked in a few different restaurants.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Nope. No rushing to judgement there. Fail.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's not the customer's handwriting. That much is certain..
CLearly, she is not going to admit to anything.
Why is it so important to you for this charge of racism to be true?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Not "bad", more like "generic".  I don't see the big deal...I kind of like it, actually.  When I hear one of the cooks call out, "Order up for 99!", I know my food is ready.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Normally, that's what you do in a thread, smart alec.

I found you rushing to judgement about Obamacare in another thread, assuming someone's post is "bullshit" without an effective counter. You're a typical liberal leaps before he looks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> You guys must be right. You seem so certain.



We are. It's so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> You guys must be right. You seem so certain.



just like the certainty with Tawana Brawley, Crystal Mangum and Oprah Winfrey?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



So now something is true because an anonymous poster on an internet message board says it is? 

First Ive heard of that as well


----------



## laughinReaper (Sep 15, 2013)

Vox said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > While the racial slur is uncalled for, she shouldn't have posted it on facebook. I suppose she could have reported it as a hate crime? They both conducted themselves poorly.
> ...



Well that's for the lawyers to decide with handwritting analysis or surveilence tape I suppose. He did however refuse to tip her and wrote none, and she was obviously pissed over that. Who can say right now who did what. I always leave some tip even if it's just a penny and even if it's crappy service. If I was THAT unsatisfied with the service, I would have spoken to the manager and /or walked out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Same as you claiming you're an expert in case law. All you do is call people's arguments stupid. You don't debate, you spew ad hominem. You liberals proclaim yourselves the so-called "experts on reality" yet we see you all here denying the facts. Face it, you were looking for another excuse to call Southerners and Republicans racist. You act as if this waitress's skin color shields her from any criticism. How amateurish.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Sigh.

You are too stupid to even have fun with. That is not rushing to judgement. You simply do not understand things well enough to make talking to you fun. 

Did you read my next post in that thread?

Wading through your failure to comprehend shit is like cutting through a forest of brambles.....only to find that the flower I was after is a fucking McDonalds wrapper. 

You have got to learn how to focus.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No need to be an expert. An expert would be used to detect a forgery.
This one is obvious to the non professional eye. 
There are several characteristics of the samples that are clearly different. 
Face it. This is going to be proved a hoax..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You guys must be right. You seem so certain.
> ...



Who was certain about Brawley? Me?

WHO? 

Wha?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whether the 'n' word looks like her handwriting is immaterial. The fact that is does not match the customer's handwriting is the focal point.
Therefore there is foul play here. And since the waitress is responsible for that receipt, it is HER fault. Hands down.


----------



## laughinReaper (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And you know this how as one is written in print and the other in script? The same person can have very different hand writting styles for each. My script is chicken scratch but my printing is very legible. 

How this works out will however be interesting. Will this be considered a hate crime if the customer did it? And If it is found that the waitress forged the message will that be considered a hate crime toward the customer?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



SHE violated the policy by releasing the image to the public. 
She started a chain of events by either writing the slur herself or having someone write it for her. Fact it. She got pissed off because she did not get a tip on a to go order and she sought vengeance.Now she's into this up to her neck. So she suddenly got religion. 
How convenient. And even if she is 'religious'....So what? Is it your implication that religious people are infallible?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



There you go calling me stupid again. Frankly, I am too smart for you to handle. You and Asclepias both assume the customer wrote that slur on the receipt, and then get angry when your arguments are cast to the wind. You deflect by saying, "I'd rather not jump to conclusions." Such is a typical response from someone on the wrong end of a debate.

And no, you've been on my ignore list for the better part of four months. I usually don't make a habit of responding to people like you.

You have got to learn how to read and interpret facts that don't agree with your prevaricated assumptions.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

How it works out is.....either one of those two people is a complete idiot.....or a third person wrote the word "******" on the receipt. In which case....we are all complete idiots.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ya know..Even in the face of overwhelming evidence, a person that keeps insisting is not a rational person.
It is as though you are treating this like a sporting event. You have chosen a side and are rooting for that side to win.
Do you have a personal stake in this? Or is it just so very important for your point of view to be the only correct point of view 100% of the time?
I find it creepy you are so emotionally interested in this case. 
If you had any self respect, you'd want to back off your position on this to avoid total embarrassment.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You are stupid. That is not in dispute. Maybe you should start a poll. 

I have not said anything about who I think wrote the word "******" on that receipt. You have. I have not. Simple. 

You do not posess the willpower to keep me on ignore. I own you. 

Nice word....prevaricated. Are you sure that is the one you wanted to use. It is a bit odd in that context. 

Are you going to show me a post of mine where I rushed to judgement? You ARE an honorable Templar, are you not?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Quite often people will change their mind and after sitting down, will ask for the order to go. 
If they remained at the table and were served beverages while waiting for their meal, they should have at least tipped 10% of the bill. If they did not and left the table before the food arrived, no tip. 
Also, some wait staff will take a to go order and write the table number on the receipt just to remind themselves of the number in the party. Plus they get credit for a sale on one of their tables. 
Clearly though, the customer ordered the food to go.


----------



## bianco (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Then the customer who is receiving threats etc as a result should be going to the police.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



And that holds any significance how?
The fact that she was not tipped could have been for any number of reasons. 
The issue here is the handwriting is not of the customer. That much is certain. Now, either the waitress herself wrote the slur, or she had someone else write it. 
The fact that she released the image to the public( her father is a member of the public) in direct violation of company rules and made an issue out of it, tells those with common sense that she is exacting vengeance on the customer for one reason or another. The logical conclusion is that she did not get a tip.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

laughinReaper said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course not.  For some reason our country doesn't seem to recognize hate crimes against whites.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...





The waitress said it was a to-go order. The customer said it was a to-go order in his letter. The restaurant said it was a to-go order. The articles said it was a to-go order.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

The most plausible idea I have heard so far for Jenkins being the culprit is that Jenkins somehow knew she was going to make 10K thru donations so she chanced her job and her credibility.  You guys should look up Occams Razor to help you in your wild fantasies. The racist that happened to have a pastor as an attorney probably wrote it.  Another theory that makes sense is someone else completely different from the 2 involved parties wrote it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The most plausible idea I have heard so far for Jenkins being the culprit is that Jenkins somehow knew she was going to make 10K thru donations so she chanced her job and her credibility.  You guys should look up Occams Razor to help you in your wild fantasies. The racist that happened to have a pastor as an attorney probably wrote it.  Another theory that makes sense is someone else completely different from the 2 involved parties wrote it.



My, oh my aren't YOU prone to speculation.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The most plausible idea I have heard so far for Jenkins being the culprit is that Jenkins somehow knew she was going to make 10K thru donations so she chanced her job and her credibility.  You guys should look up Occams Razor to help you in your wild fantasies. The racist that happened to have a pastor as an attorney probably wrote it.  Another theory that makes sense is someone else completely different from the 2 involved parties wrote it.
> ...



That would be you hand writing expert.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope it would be this, dimwit. If you can't acknowledge what you see before your very own eyes, you are ignorant beyond belief.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Only ignorant people like you make up fantasies and parade them around as facts.  You want to convince me then show me a recording of her writing the word or a link to her admitting she did it.  I know racist white boys do stuff like this to a woman because they know they would get their ass kicked if they did it to a man.  Thats why they have to have a 10 to 1 ratio to handle a real man.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That picture is not a contrived fantasy. THAT IS DIRECT EVIDENCE! Normal people would call that deductive reasoning. You call that fantasy. 

You are completely moronic. All you are is a liberal zealot with no real argument. You argue just to argue. Other than your first sentence, you uttered nothing but gibberish. But you are par for the course... a liberal must find racism in everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Seriously, do you leave this board long enough to eat out?


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I always talk to the manager if the service is substandard. Sloppiness or sullenness is always "rewarded."
> ...



I, too, leave cash tips sometimes, but when I do I write on the receipt that a cash tip was left.  If I don't like the service I top 2 cents.  I'm sure they get that message.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjaxon said:
> ...



I wouldn't bother suing her.  I doubt she has a pot to piss in.  Let alone any money.


----------



## Vox (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> How it works out is.....either one of those two people is a complete idiot.....or a third person wrote the word "******" on the receipt. In which case....we are all complete idiots.



she still violated the policy and posted the customers name.

but I would prefer both of them not to be the ones who wrote than word. The unknown person to blame here is a psychological relief for all ivolved


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Whats contrived fantasy is your wish that you were a handwriting expert.  Thats not direct evidence or deductive reasoning.  Thats called speculation.  The person who signed the receipt is the one that did it.  Thats deductive reasoning.


----------



## Tank (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I wouldn't bother suing her.  I doubt she has a pot to piss in.  Let alone any money.


I know shes got ten grand


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Really, it isn't.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Evidently she somehow knew she was going to make 10K through donations.  I'd say she has a couple of pots to piss in.  If she did it and its a crime that the police will even investigate she will get caught.  She still may lose her job for being the cause of company property being posted on the internet.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



spoon, you have just heard from la la land.

IOU some serious rep, but I'm out.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Who told you it was certain the handwriting was not the customers?  The only person claiming that is the customer. Go figure.  If it was a take out order why would she even expect a tip?


----------



## Vox (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...




evidently she knew she will get money that is why she started the whole hoax.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

By now, they have either promoted her to general manager, or they are looking for cause to fire her.  I hope it is the latter.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



That was funny. I am certain that the slur was not written by the same person who signed the receipt. I know this because, unlike you, I don't need an expert to tell me what is in front of my face.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You have had 30 years of experience as a handwriting analyst, I hear. Cool.

Who wrote the word "******" on that receipt. Can you say with certainty?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Still seeking a link.
> ...



How many of the restaurants you worked for used software to print all their tickets?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



How many times have I handed you your ass in s discussion about constitutional law?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> How it works out is.....either one of those two people is a complete idiot.....or a third person wrote the word "******" on the receipt. In which case....we are all complete idiots.



How am I an idiot if someone else wrote it when I already said that it looks like she didn't write it from the poor quality samples of her writing I have seen? Is it remotely possible that the idiot here is you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

bianco said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Feel free to provide evidence he didn't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



That would require reading, something Sallow never learned.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The most plausible idea I have heard so far for Jenkins being the culprit is that Jenkins somehow knew she was going to make 10K thru donations so she chanced her job and her credibility.  You guys should look up Occams Razor to help you in your wild fantasies. The racist that happened to have a pastor as an attorney probably wrote it.  Another theory that makes sense is someone else completely different from the 2 involved parties wrote it.



Is that the only possible explanation? Is it remotely possible that she had decided to quit? That she slept through the part of the training that told her not to do this? That she is an asshole?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 15, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Turning a person's color into an issue when they have done nothing to deserve being slid underneath such a microscope, in my opinion, is over the line wrong.

God bless you and that lady always!!!   

Holly

P.S. And for the record, I am most definitely *not* a liberal person.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > How it works out is.....either one of those two people is a complete idiot.....or a third person wrote the word "******" on the receipt. In which case....we are all complete idiots.
> ...



Well...clearly I missed that post. Just as I missed the one where you told us that you were a handwriting analyst.

So...let us clarify. 

I am saying that I do not know who wrote the word "******" on tht receipt. 
You are saying that you do not know who wrote the word "******" on that receipt. 

There are a dozen posters who have stated that the girl wrote the word "******" on that receipt, based on their analysis. 

You are arguing with *me* here. 

Nah......you are the idiot.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Darkness is in front of his face.  But try telling him that!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



If it was a takeout order? That has been stipulated by her, and the restaurant, yet she still took a photo of the receipt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Do I look like God to you?


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He is a janitor at the law school.  He can't do any better.  All he wants for Christmas is a coat like the Marlboro man's.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I am saying I know who didn't write it. 

You want to pretend that it is possible the customer did write it because that would justify your pretense that you are being fair.

You are the idiot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ha. You are laughable. "The person who signed the receipt is the one who did it"


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I am fair. It is not pretense. 

You are not certain. Therefore, your expert analysis is useless. 

Please....go argue with the assholes who are certain that the waitress wrote it. That would be interesting. You think they will kiss your ass?


----------



## KissMy (Sep 15, 2013)

Waitress Toni Christina Jenkins writing closely match ****** on the receipt. The light inconsistent pressure, upward sloping word endings, the way she forms most of her characters, etc. Customer Devin Barnes keeps firm stead pressure & stays on the lines. His characters are formed differently than ****** on the receipt.

*Waitress Toni Christina Jenkins notes*





*Red Lobster Receipt*





*Customer Devin Barnes letter*


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Thanks for proving me right about who the idiot is.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Nope. Nice try. You want the last word? I'll bet you do.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7831178-post18.html


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



We know she has $10,000.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Well then, since she has $10,000, she doesn't really need her job, now does she? On top of that she will be going to jail for fraud. Guess she won't have that $10,000 for long...


----------



## KissMy (Sep 15, 2013)

REAL OR FRAUD? RED LOBSTER WAITRESS, TONI JENKINS, GOT RACIST INSULT ON RECEIPT BUT SOME DOUBT THE AUTHENTICITY NOTING TWO DIFFERENT STYLES OF HANDWRITING.

"One doubter commented: &#8216;As a black man, I  simply don&#8217;t believe this is real. The word &#8216;none&#8217; has totally different  handwriting from the word &#8216;Ni**er.&#8217; There&#8217;s lots of stories lately of people  making false accusations of racism or discrimination for attention. I think you  should just admit you did this yourself because you were mad he didn&#8217;t tip  you&#8230; This poor man is innocent and I think you are racist against white  people.&#8217;

One observant poster noted that the two words  appeared to be in different  handwriting styles with the &#8216;N&#8217; capitalized on one  line, but not on the  other. The letter &#8216;e&#8217; also looked to be different in each  of the words."

The "******" e is all smoth curve & laying on it's back. The "none" e starts with a small hook on a flat center line then curves over the top down to the bottom. They are very different.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Do you mean point of sale systems?  All of them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 15, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



That is pretty standard for all POS systems that use table numbers, which explains why Carl's Juniors hands people a number after they order food.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...




I may have taken a picture as well just as a momento.  Again if it was a take out order even more reason to not expect a tip.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Waitress Toni Christina Jenkins writing closely match ****** on the receipt. The light inconsistent pressure, upward sloping word endings, the way she forms most of her characters, etc. Customer Devin Barnes keeps firm stead pressure & stays on the lines. His characters are formed differently than ****** on the receipt.
> 
> *Waitress Toni Christina Jenkins notes*
> 
> ...



If thats Jenkins writing in the photo now I'm convinced she did not write it.  Her capital N goes off to the right.  The capital N on the receipt comes back to the left.  Thats a big break in habit.  the customer obviously wrote it because he was too lame to realize no one expects a tip on a take out order.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2013)

The jury is still out on this one. The truth will be known, though - but I find it hard to believe that she would put her future in jeopardy over this. Writing the insult herself - she wants to be a nurse, who will have her if she caused this trouble herself?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Noomi said:


> The jury is still out on this one. The truth will be known, though - but I find it hard to believe that she would put her future in jeopardy over this. Writing the insult herself - she wants to be a nurse, who will have her if she caused this trouble herself?



I don't think young people really think about the future today.  It's all about the present.  She's already received $10,000 thanks to her picture of the credit card receipt.  You think she's not cheering all the way to the bank?  

And of course, no one expects to get caught.  

I remember when I worked for the government at Boeing, our coffee money kept disappearing.  Finally they found out who did it, an Engineer at Boeing.  He lost his job over less than $10.00.  What an idiot!


----------



## Noomi (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The jury is still out on this one. The truth will be known, though - but I find it hard to believe that she would put her future in jeopardy over this. Writing the insult herself - she wants to be a nurse, who will have her if she caused this trouble herself?
> ...



I dunno. She will be found out eventually, so perhaps its best for her to just confess to making the whole thing up. It will be worse for her if she lets it continue.


----------



## Politico (Sep 16, 2013)

Pages of handwriting analysis and conspiracy theories. Incredible...


----------



## theHawk (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Waitress Toni Christina Jenkins writing closely match ****** on the receipt. The light inconsistent pressure, upward sloping word endings, the way she forms most of her characters, etc. Customer Devin Barnes keeps firm stead pressure & stays on the lines. His characters are formed differently than ****** on the receipt.
> ...



It looks to me like the "i" is different as well.

The "i" in "******" is dahsed quite differently than his signature "i",  also his handwriten "i"s in his note aren't curved the way the "******" one is.

I'm not saying he is innocent, but it certainly leaves room for doubt.  I don't think it can be proved one way or another, it will be a "he said she said" case.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 16, 2013)

I still think she'll cave from the pressure and come clean before she gets charged with a crime.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure she did it and I think a handwriting expert would prove it.  $10,000 for ruining a man's reputation, what a deal?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yet she complained anyway. Did it ever occur to you that people are not sensible?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Waitress Toni Christina Jenkins writing closely match ****** on the receipt. The light inconsistent pressure, upward sloping word endings, the way she forms most of her characters, etc. Customer Devin Barnes keeps firm stead pressure & stays on the lines. His characters are formed differently than ****** on the receipt.
> ...



You remind me of something I heard for weeks during boot camp, the DI yelling "Your other left."


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Noomi said:


> The jury is still out on this one. The truth will be known, though - but I find it hard to believe that she would put her future in jeopardy over this. Writing the insult herself - she wants to be a nurse, who will have her if she caused this trouble herself?



Maybe she is failing her classes and decided a ploy for sympathy might get her better grades.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 16, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The jury is still out on this one. The truth will be known, though - but I find it hard to believe that she would put her future in jeopardy over this. Writing the insult herself - she wants to be a nurse, who will have her if she caused this trouble herself?
> ...



Yeah! That's it! That really makes sense! Genius again!

BTW....you have just claimed that she wrote the word ******. Contradict yourself much?


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 16, 2013)

I remember another story like this about a year ago.

This could be a copycat


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Now youre lying.  She sent the photo to her dad who posted it.  She never meant for everyone to see it.  Yes people are not sensible.  The choose elaborate reasons why someone did something like she knew she would make 10k of this so she forged the reciept and sent it to her father to post on facebook to start a charity to make 10K.  The simples reason is obvious.  The customer did it.  Why is that hard to believe?  Is it because white people dont do things like that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



The first thing to remember when you try to argue that people wouldn't do something because it doesn't make sense is that people always do things that don't make sense. For example, you keep posting drivel despite the fact that people continually humiliate you when you do.

I didn't claim she wrote anything, I am saying she posted the photo online.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unless her dad has her Facebook password, she posted it herself. My guess is that she has set up her phone to automatically post pictures to her Facebook account, and forgot. That does not mean she didn't posted it, it just proves she was stupid.

Deal with the world the way it is, not the world where no one ever does stupid things.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Unless the article is wrong it says her Dad posted it.  I am dealing with the world and the stupid thing that was done was the customer wrote it. It was racist and stupid.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No SHE posted it.  She admitted posting it of Facebook herself.  And the reason it's so hard to believe is the handwriting doesn't match!  And I'm not sure she has a father, if you check her Facebook page, all kinds of pictures of her mom but none of her dad.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Do you have a link to something refuting this?  Not saying you are wrong but where does she say she posted it?



> A spokesman for Red Lobster, Mike Bernstein, said in an email to the Huffington Post  that suspension with pay is standard procedure when company policy is violated. *In this case, the violation would be publicly posting a receipt, which Jenkins father did*, on Facebook, Sunday night, with a status message saying that we still have much ignorance to overcome.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Red Lobster Waitress Toni Jenkins Says She Was Reprimanded by Employer For Posting Receipt | EURweb
*So after Red Lobster waitress Toni Christina Jenkins posted the receipt that a customer left with the N-word on it to her Facebook page, she says she got reprimanded from her bosses when she returned to work Thursday.

Red Lobster waitress posts racist receipt, and no tip, from customer ? and gets suspended by restaurant - NY Daily News

Nursing student Toni Christina Jenkins, 19, took a picture of the nasty comment and posted it on Facebook. Then she says she started getting harassed over her claims.

 Jenkins, a nursing student, snapped a picture of the troubling message from the Franklin, Tenn. restaurant and shared it on Facebook.

*"This is what I got as a tip last night...so happy to live in the proud southern states. God Bless America, land of the free and home of the low class racists of Tennessee,"* she wrote

<<<

Google is our friend.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



So maybe the first report got it wrong.  That still doesn't explain why she would do this using the elaborate scheme you guys are saying.  The customer already admitted he wrote the none on the receipt.  Its pretty obvious he wrote the N word as well.  All the verbal gymnastics in the world still cant change that him writing it is the most likely scenario.  She is a nursing student and of high character and religious.  What do we know about the customer other than his pastor doubles as a lawyer?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Even if that is true, which I doubt since she also said she only wanted her friends on Facebook to see it, she still violated company policy, which means she did something stupid.

Stop pretending she didn't because you want to believe in unicorns.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There wasn't anything elaborate about it, it was stupid, and she got caught. She reacted to that by being human, and lying. How is that elaborate?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I already said she should have never taken a photo and sent it to her dad since it contained sensitive information.  Did you miss that one?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



So now you are saying she made up this plan to post it on facebook knowing she was going to get 10K?  Thats much more elaborate than the truth.  The simplest scenario is that the customer wrote it like she said because he was racist.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The handwriting doesn't match!  A handwriting expert will be able to prove that SHE wrote the "n" word.  Heck, looking at her school notes (assuming those are hers) and looking at his letter to the restaurant, it's obvious the one who wrote the school notes wrote the "n" word, not the one that wrote the letter to the restaurant.  Again, I read a book on handwriting analysis when I was younger.  I'm not an expert but I do know some things.  She's made over $10,000 ruining this guy's reputation.  Even if she didn't write the "n" word, even if he did write the "n" word, she put in on the internet for all to see.  With HIS name and the last 4 numbers of his credit card, which a good hacker could use to get his entire credit card number, it's the last 4 that are the most important.

What she did was wrong.  She should lose her job and I can't imagine anyone hiring her as a nurse considering she has no respect for other people's privacy.


----------



## JohnA (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 how does being a nursing student and *religious  amount  to her  being of *high character * so is it a fact that people  who go to church  and are medical student are of high character? where are  the facts to prove that assumption  .


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You keep arguing that she wouldn't have done anything that jeopardized her future. My point is that people do stupid things all the time.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, I am saying she was stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I understand you want it to be her that did the writing.  The evidence all points to the customer doing it.  She probably will get fired for posting it but that doesnt change the fact that her handwriting doesn't match anything on the receipt from what I saw of her notes. I believe her until i see something that says something different.  i dont believe the customer that wrote it and lied about it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Yeah, but what did SHE do wrong?  She didn't call in the national guard, she simply posted a racial assholes receipt on facebook.



What part of the company policy do you not understand?
If Red Lobster did NOT suspend her, they would have done "something wrong" for not enforcing policies uniformly. 
She is lucky she is not fired, and likely would have been had it not been for the media attention. 
  If the guy did this, then he is an asshole. 
The world is full of them.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

JohnA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



The same way being white and having a pastor that doubles as an attorney makes the customer innocent of this.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Everyone who has said he didn't write the "n" word is basing it on the handwriting, not on his color or his pastor.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JohnA said:
> ...



So explain why he didnt do it but she did?  What exactly makes you believe him over her other than you thinking you are a handwriting expert?


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think either her or her father did it to get money in a law suit


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



How are they going to pull that one off?  If she violated policy then that pretty much ends it.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He is a private citizen who did not seek notoriety.  I hope he sues_ your _ass for your posts on here.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He sought notoriety once he wrote that on the receipt.  He can attempt to sue me but he better bring a lunch.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 16, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Now, you are lying. Pathetic.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is no reason other than the handwriting.  None....I never said I was an expert.  I read a book on it years ago.  I think a handwriting expert should look at it and samples of writing for both people and I'm willing to bet the "n" word on the receipt will match hers, not his.

And I don't think a person any person with upstanding morals would post someone else's credit card receipt on Facebook, no matter what it said.  So I know HER morals aren't good.  As for his, the jury is still out, until a handwriting expert gives us a clue, or she confesses.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Considering she's already made over $10,000, I'd say it's obvious she did it for the money.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No he didn't.  Credit card receipts are private.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You are exactly right.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



This case is not currently on message board time.  This case is on lawyer time, now.  This will NOT be dropped.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm the mom, I'm always right.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 16, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I know me too.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 16, 2013)

> User Name	Posts
> Quantum Windbag	54
> Asclepias	47
> TemplarKormac	47
> Sunshine	31


quelle surprise. The resident rw'ers are foaming at the mouth over a race issue.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> > User Name	Posts
> > Quantum Windbag	54
> > Asclepias	47
> > TemplarKormac	47
> ...



do what you usually do.call them a cracker

ps

asslips is one of you


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 16, 2013)

You were a retard last month, you're a retard this month, and you'll be a retard next month. Its not because of the color of your skin either retard.


----------



## kiwina (Sep 16, 2013)

let me see a custmer wrote some thing that they should not have that was rude on a recept. some how it got into the hands of the father when it should not have, and the father posted it on face book when he should not have becuse he took offence when it wes not worth the trubble and she got fired. So how many wrongs is that, I lost track?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 16, 2013)

The bitch made the whole thing up and she's gonna get caught, then sued, then arrested.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 16, 2013)

how did the retard know i was talking about him?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 The evidence all points to the customer doing it."
What evidence might that be?
Without any evidence, physical or eyewitness you've concluded that the customer is lying AND most definitely wrote the slur.
Hmm. So the investigative genius speaks. 
Unreal...
Look, here's a piece of advice. Stop posting here and find another hobby..
Why not keep people guessing on how stupid you are instead of posting here and removing all doubt.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What the fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 16, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey asshole...The fucking writing on those two words is not even close to being the same. 
The pressure is different. The formation of the lettering is different. 
Stop insisting. 
Your are  WRONG.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> > User Name	Posts
> > Quantum Windbag	54
> > Asclepias	47
> > TemplarKormac	47
> ...



Quite a surprise, you called Asclepias a rw'er.

LOL. Fail post failed.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2013)

kiwina said:


> let me see a custmer wrote some thing that they should not have that was rude on a recept. some how it got into the hands of the father when it should not have, and the father posted it on face book when he should not have becuse he took offence when it wes not worth the trubble and she got fired. So how many wrongs is that, I lost track?



The OP was wrong.  The waitress posted the receipt on Facebook.  She was not fired.  The guy who's identity and last 4 digits of his credit card number has gone viral says he didn't write the "n" word.  He wrote "none" on the tip line because it was a "to go" order which is admitted by the restaurant and the waitress.  Most people say the "none" and the "n" word were not written by the same person, so she slandered his character for more than $10,000 in donations she's gotten on line for that picture. 


So lets see, taking a picture of someone's credit card receipt, wrong #1, posting it on Facebook, wrong #2, getting rewarded with donations for those 2 wrongs, wrong #3.  A person who will post someone's personal information on line while going to nursing school, wrong #4.  I count 4, how many do you count?


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> how did the retard know i was talking about him?



talking to yourself again?


----------



## hortysir (Sep 16, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> If the company has a policy that publishing a receipt is a no-no, and the consequences for doing so are suspension, then Red Lobster has done nothing wrong here.
> 
> Now that I have done the accepted thing here and taken time and space to state the painfully obvious as though I am some kind of genius.....let me add something.
> 
> ...



At Red Lobster "zero tolerance" means just that.
Trust me.
(PM me if you want the whole story)


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 16, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



All I know, is that I'd like to see the opinion of a forensic expert, as to how likely it is that the same person wrote both the word "none" AND the ""N-word". Looks at least questionable, to my admittedly amateur eye.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 17, 2013)

There are too many false accusations coming from the black community these days. I'm at the point now where I just can't believe any of it anymore. Odds are, in a week or two we will find out this was a hoax.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 17, 2013)

Godboy said:


> There are too many false accusations coming from the black community these days. I'm at the point now where I just can't believe any of it anymore. Odds are, in a week or two we will find out this was a hoax.


Yep, they've cried "wolf" so many times nobody believes it any more (except the ones who WANT to).


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

Godboy said:


> There are too many false accusations coming from the black community these days. I'm at the point now where I just can't believe any of it anymore. Odds are, in a week or two we will find out this was a hoax.




If that turns out to be true, I will be the first to admit I was wrong.  My guess is that the white racists and the latent white racists will still try and find some angle to say the Black person was at fault.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 17, 2013)

It's just possible the waitress in question gave the customer the same lazy, bored, impatient attitude we've all seen over and over and over again from black customer service employees.  Maybe the customer had recently had a white relative beaten senseless in retaliation for the Zimmerman verdict.  And maybe, just maybe, the customer was also black.  It seems they continue to call each other ******* while expecting whites to treat that word like its radioactive.  The bottom line is lousy service gets a waitress no tip....Red Lobster ain't Uncle Sugar....you have to produce something deserving to get something there.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> kiwina said:
> 
> 
> > let me see a custmer wrote some thing that they should not have that was rude on a recept. some how it got into the hands of the father when it should not have, and the father posted it on face book when he should not have becuse he took offence when it wes not worth the trubble and she got fired. So how many wrongs is that, I lost track?
> ...



I hope whatever school she is in is watching her like a hawk.  If she is unethical enough to publish confidential financial information then she is also unethical enough to publish your medical records.  

I haven't asked any friend in the 'ville' what school she goes to.   Not sure I really want to know.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 17, 2013)

kiwina said:


> some how it got into the hands of the father when it should not have, and the father posted it on face book when he should not have because he took offense when it was not worth the trouble and she got fired.



She was not fired. She was suspended on full pay & is now back at work pissing off customers.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

KissMy said:


> kiwina said:
> 
> 
> > some how it got into the hands of the father when it should not have, and the father posted it on face book when he should not have because he took offense when it was not worth the trouble and she got fired.
> ...



And her father didn't post it she did along with a not insulting the people of Tennessee.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 17, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> It's just possible the waitress in question gave the customer the* same lazy, bored, impatient attitude we've all seen over and over and over again from black customer service employees. * Maybe the customer had recently had a white relative beaten senseless in retaliation for the Zimmerman verdict.  And maybe, just maybe, the customer was also black.  It seems they continue to call each other ******* while expecting whites to treat that word like its radioactive.  The bottom line is lousy service gets a waitress no tip....Red Lobster ain't Uncle Sugar....you have to produce something deserving to get something there.



Odd.  I don't get that from being served by black customer service employees.  They are, quite frequently, the better choice when one wants GOOD service.   At least that is what I've found to be the case.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 17, 2013)

bodecea said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > It's just possible the waitress in question gave the customer the* same lazy, bored, impatient attitude we've all seen over and over and over again from black customer service employees. * Maybe the customer had recently had a white relative beaten senseless in retaliation for the Zimmerman verdict.  And maybe, just maybe, the customer was also black.  It seems they continue to call each other ******* while expecting whites to treat that word like its radioactive.  The bottom line is lousy service gets a waitress no tip....Red Lobster ain't Uncle Sugar....you have to produce something deserving to get something there.
> ...



That might be because if you're not black yourself, you're probably gushing and submissive about crappy service.  In my experience most young blacks feel they are above their job status and do the minimal amount of work to stay employed.  Try firing a young black and see what happens....if you only get your tires slashed you're pretty lucky.  

Older blacks who've learned to "think white" have come to understand you make your bones by acting like you care about what you're doing and appreciate your customer.  It's too bad that isn't being taught to young blacks in school instead of the horrors of slavery 150 years ago and that "diversity" is something for whites to adapt to, not them.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



She's prolly been eating at Paula Deen's!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many false accusations coming from the black community these days. I'm at the point now where I just can't believe any of it anymore. Odds are, in a week or two we will find out this was a hoax.
> ...



Wow.

People look at the evidence, conclude that, if one person didn't write the slur, the other person did. Somehow, figuring out the white person did it, even though there are clear discrepancies in the handwriting, isn't racist, but looking at the obvious differences, and concluding the black person did it is.

Believe it or not, anyone that thinks that way is a racist.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many false accusations coming from the black community these days. I'm at the point now where I just can't believe any of it anymore. Odds are, in a week or two we will find out this was a hoax.
> ...



Jena 6
Duke Lacross
Oprah
Tawana Brawley

how many more hoaxes do you need. I know of one incident at a small college campus that was swept under the rug.


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2013)

Tank said:


> She wrote it herself.
> 
> Red Lobster 'None N*gger' Customer Receiving Threats, Denies Writing Racial Slur -



Yeah, because I'm sure the guy is going to admit to it...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



His apology letter is not handwriting, it's printing.  And if he wrote the "none" on the receipt, I don't think he wrote that apology letter.  Look at the "n"s they're totally different.  I think that apology letter is a bunch of bullshit, meant to cover up what he did in anger, and probably printed out by someone else, not him.  Because when I look at his signature on that receipt, it looks like he was angry when he signed his name.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wow, you can tell somebody is angry or is covering something up just by looking at their handwriting?  You're really smart!  Or maybe just full of shit.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> kiwina said:
> 
> 
> > let me see a custmer wrote some thing that they should not have that was rude on a recept. some how it got into the hands of the father when it should not have, and the father posted it on face book when he should not have becuse he took offence when it wes not worth the trubble and she got fired. So how many wrongs is that, I lost track?
> ...



I think he wrote "******" and is getting what he deserves.  There may be more to come.  I'll bet he's sorry he did that.

As for her, I think she's getting what she deserves...in the form of $10,000 donations so far!  Right on! 

And to whoever made the comment how she "managed" to take a picture of the receipt...I don't think I know anyone whose cell phone doesn't have a camera.  So it would have been extremely easy for her to snap a quick shot of the receipt.  I don't blame her, I would have too.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I need way more than whites have gotten away with.  Thousands of so called "raped" white women, thousands of "you fit the description", thousands of "well this black guy did it" only to find out it was another white woman killing her young.  How many hoaxes do you think I should wait to equal the amount of hoaxes whites have pulled?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > > User Name	Posts
> ...



I prefer "white trash."


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Also, two of the four "hoaxes" on their list (Jena 6 and Oprahpursegate) were not hoaxes.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I need way more than whites have gotten away with.  Thousands of so called "raped" white women, thousands of "you fit the description", thousands of "well this black guy did it" only to find out it was another white woman killing her young.  How many hoaxes do you think I should wait to equal the amount of hoaxes whites have pulled?


Thousands of so called raped white women???  Post a hundred of them.


----------



## Jos (Sep 17, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the N in none is not the same as the N in negger


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No, I didn't say I could tell someone was covering something up just by looking at their handwriting.  I said that it "looks to me" like he was angry when he signed his name.  And yes, I do see what could be indications of anger.  You don't have to believe me, I don't care.

Oh, and P.S.  I AM really smart.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



If you were really smart, you wouldn't have to tell us.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I need way more than whites have gotten away with.  Thousands of so called "raped" white women, thousands of "you fit the description", thousands of "well this black guy did it" only to find out it was another white woman killing her young.  How many hoaxes do you think I should wait to equal the amount of hoaxes whites have pulled?
> ...



I gurantee you know a couple personally.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Let me make it really simple for you, he did not write the slur. Just looking at the word none on the receipt I could tell that he is a graduate of a school system that did not stress penmanship, and that he never learned cursive. Additionally, the e in none and the slur were completely different, obviously written by two different people.

 The apology letter simply served to confirm that opinion.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many false accusations coming from the black community these days. I'm at the point now where I just can't believe any of it anymore. Odds are, in a week or two we will find out this was a hoax.
> ...



she was - she made public the private information.

even if he wrote the word ( unlikely, but let's just assume as a possibility) - she did not have the right to post his personal info on the web


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



She definitely had the right.  She just will have to deal with the consequences of doing it if any.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He seems to have learned some cursive for his signature.  Look at the "D."  Totally cursive.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Look at his signature, which consists entirely of initials and scribbles, and show me the cursive.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > kiwina said:
> ...



actually the HR people in the hospitals are most likely taking notes about this potential nurse.

I can bet she will have problems with finding the job in a good place - nobody wants a shitty employee with a big mouth and problems with work ethics.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Well, sometimes you can, but not by someone's signature.  In many cases people purposely make them difficult to read because it's harder to forge that way.  I know my signature is nothing like my writing and I dare anybody to be able to read it.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



nope, she did not. it's a violation of the policies at work.

which will backfire at her later - I can guarantee you that


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 17, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off it was one dumb ass customer! 

Second, she violated a policy that she shouldn't have as was suspended WITH PAY!!! She wasn't fired nor is she losing any money (they compensate based on average earnings, meaning what her tips would have been). I work in corporate compliance and we have a strong policy against employees doing unauthorized publicity. Doesn't matter if the publicity helps the company, you can get terminated for it. 

Third, you are bashing are white (and we don't even know the race of the customer, the customer could easily be a brother) based on one customer. How about this black customer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5YFhHxmtY4]Two Sisters Attack Waiter With Steak Knives BECAUSE HE WAS MOVING TOO SLOW WITH THIER ORDER!!!! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_whPECpW5Y8]Angry Black Women beat up their Waitress at Red Lobster over wrong order! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHuRz1DjlMA]Atlanta Customers Attack Their Waiter (www.TheBigBlackNewsBlog.com) - YouTube[/ame]

Fourth, who knows if it was real. She could have easily done it herself!

Lastly, Red Lobster is one of the healthest of all the restaurants out there. Crab, Lobster, Grilled or Broiled Fish, their grilled chicken, their steamed vegetables etc are all low fat, low cal, low carb and lower in sodium then other places. Of course when you eat the biscuits, calm chowder, fried food it becomes unhealthy, but Red Lobster has more healthy meals than another other joynt out there!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Don't you see the  smiley face?  Don't you recognize "teasing" when you see it?  

One thing we know, Sunshine, and I think even you will have to admit...I am smart enough to have learned my grammar, spelling and punctuation in school.

All I'm saying is, how many dumb people do you know that express themselves in writing as well as I do?  Of course, I can't take all the credit for that.  My parents were both schoolteachers and they would smack me upside the head (figuratively speaking, of course) if I didn't get this stuff right.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > kiwina said:
> ...



So you would have no problem with a nurse posting your personal information on the internet because she felt you insulted her?  In fact, you think she should be rewarded for such behavior?  

Do you know that the last 4 numbers are the most important numbers on your card?  The rest they can find out pretty easily but not those last 4 numbers, that's the part that is unique to the individual and therefore the part they use.  The customer should cancel that card and quick, if he hasn't already.  She should pay for any inconvenience he has for having to get another card.

What she deserves is to be fired for posting a customers personal information on the internet.  This will seriously affect her ability to find a job in nursing, as it should.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know how anyone can read "Devin Barnes" from the receipt, or any other name for that matter.  She must have gotten it from his credit card and then posted it on the Internet.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

Jos said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> ...



The biggest glaring difference in the writing is that the word "none" is on the line while the "n" word slants upwards.  In her school notes, her words slant upwards.  In his letter to the restaurant, his words are all on the line.  I think she wrote the "n" word and has made more than $10k for unsuspecting people for her trouble.  I hope the guy hires a handwriting expert and puts sues both her and the restaurant for slander, or is it libel? Whatever it's called when you tell lies about a person's character and put it in writing.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



ding ding ding....we have a winner!


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2013)

For those saying "Red Lobster had a legal right to suspend her", I don't think anyone here is really arguing against that. What's being argued is if Red Lobster should have suspended her. Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, she didn't.  What makes you think she had a right to post the last for numbers of his credit card and his name on the web?


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



First, let's clarify what "right" we're talking about here. The right to what?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> I don't know how anyone can read "Devin Barnes" from the receipt, or any other name for that matter.  She must have gotten it from his credit card and then posted it on the Internet.



Look at the top of the receipt, where his card information is, his name is neatly printed by the machine.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2013)

Polk said:


> For those saying "Red Lobster had a legal right to suspend her", I don't think anyone here is really arguing against that. What's being argued is if Red Lobster should have suspended her. Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD.



She posted a customers private information on the net.  Any reasonable person would think that was grounds for suspension, if not firing.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Cursive capial D:





Now look at his signature again.  It begins with a very distinct, cursive capital D.  The "none" and the "******" are printed.

I use both cursive and printing, depending on my mood or what I'm doing.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She did not have the right to do that, you dumbass.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I use both as well, and also in one sentence.

However, a letter R is usually a given for a person - I have yet to see anybody using both types, even that somebody uses both cursive and typing styles.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Yes she did dumbass.  Thats why she did it. Once he disrespected her she gained that right.  Now she just has to deal with the consequence of exercising that right.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I hate to break it to you, but the people who have sloppy signatures, like me, have been lying about that for years. Neater signatures are actually harder to forge than sloppy ones. You can hide the little mistakes that would be obvious in a neat signature inside a sloppy one.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> I don't know how anyone can read "Devin Barnes" from the receipt, or any other name for that matter.  She must have gotten it from his credit card and then posted it on the Internet.



I got it because it is printed on the receipt by the cash register.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 17, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have Zero evidence to show that the customer wrote that message do you?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Vox said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Huh?  I have four different letter Rs that I use.  The longhand capital R, the longhand lowercase r, the printed capital R and the printed lowercase r.  They're all different and I use them all.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 17, 2013)

Willow picked sides already. Which side you might ask?  why,   the white people of course. quelle surprise.  I also knew she couldn't resist this thread


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Polk said:


> For those saying "Red Lobster had a legal right to suspend her", I don't think anyone here is really arguing against that. What's being argued is if Red Lobster should have suspended her. Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD.



She posted personal information about a customer online, they should have fired her.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



It has a capital D that someone taught him how to do in third or fourth grade, it does not have a cursive b, or any other letters at all. The guy can barely print.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How was not giving her a tip for a takeout order disrespectful?


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



not that I believe you, but you have to be an exceptional one 

I deal with a lot of written notes, so I can compare.

And since English is not my native language I pay attention to such details.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not that.  Writing ****** on the receipt.  If it was me he would have gotten his ass kicked outside in the parking lot with no witnesses.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So another lie, another hoax, another false accusation, is all ok, until we somehow "balance the books"? Is that what you're implying? An eye for an eye, a lie for a lie, "Look, THEY did it, so I can do it too!" And when one race has finally "gotten even", then what? The fundamental problem is this pernicious idea that "Someone else did wrong yesterday, so it's ok for me to do wrong today. After all, I'm only getting even!" Never mind whether the individual target actually DID anything or not; it's getting even with "THEM" that matters. Be careful, because that kind of thinking, that reduces individuals of a different group from ones own to an amorphous "THEY" or "THEM", and concludes that "THEY" don't matter, is at the root of racism and every other kind of group hatred.

In the meantime, neither you nor I know whether the customer wrote the slur, or the waitress did; and we may never know. If the guy did write a racial slur, what does he "deserve"? To be shunned? To be physically attacked? To be run out of town? To lose his job? If the waitress perpetrated a hoax, what does She deserve? The same? Is that for us to decide? What if someone else is harmed as a result; is that just? Look, if someone has committed a criminal or civil wrong here, there is a process to address that, and that process should take its course; if not, well, not every reprehensible act, word or sentiment, however ugly it may be, is ours to punish. It may offend our sensibilities that someone "got away" with something we deplore. All I know is that when any of us, as a group, take it upon ourselves to punish what the law cannot, there can be unforeseen consequences, and I'm not sure that doesn't outweigh any potential deterrent value in the exercise.We might just view this entire affair as a shining example of "what NOT to do" and leave it at that.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, and you'd have been wrong. I don't know how to stop the hate that's out there, but I'm pretty sure that answering it with more of the same won't do it; at least, there's no indication that it has, to this point. I'm pretty sure that if we demand that every slight and every wrong be redressed, we're all eventually going to be disappointed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




You totally missed what I was replying to or you just assumed that since I was Black I feel the way you describe.  When someone tells me that the reason they believe a Black person is lying because of a past event I will rub their logic back in their face.  Before you assume get clarification and read the preceding post to understand my reply.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Sorry to disagree but that action deserves an ass kicking.  Some things I can let go as just ignorance but if someone blatantly pulls a stunt like that it will be the last time they do it without considering the consequences.  Some people simply dont understand any other language but ignorance and violence.  I'm not at that point of personal growth where I can just turn the other cheek.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And it would have served him right to get his ass kicked.  There's something wrong with a person who would write what he did on that receipt.  People like him scare me...and I'm white.  He's not right in the head.  Good, decent, normal people would not do something like that!


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You totally missed what I was replying to or you just assumed that since I was Black I feel the way you describe.  When someone tells me that the reason they believe a Black person is lying because of a past event I will rub their logic back in their face.  Before you assume get clarification and read the preceding post to understand my reply.



Actually, I neither missed it nor assumed anything; (I'm sorry to say I hadn't yet read enough of your posts to be sure what race you identify as, until you clarified that). I was less replying to you, that using your comment to discuss some thinking that is common on both sides of the racial divide. The truth of this incident (and I have made no judgement yet on what the truth is) will of course, have to stand on its own, as any previous acts by OTHER people who just happened to be of the same race tell us NOTHING probative about the veracity of this (or any other) individual.  I'd argue that an idea that it does, is exactly the kind of "groupthjink" we need to get away from if we are going to take anything positive away from this incident. Right now, all I can say for sure is that one party or the other isn't telling the truth. Beyond that, even if we manage to find out the truth, I'm not certain what we can do (unless there's something legally actionable in it), to attempt to right the wrong.. Maybe we can't, and all we can do, is refrain from perpetuating more of the same, from whichever side of that divide we happen to be on. That might not be very satisfying, but it may be the best we can do.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I have beautiful handwriting and printing, both, but if I'm in a really big hurry my writing or printing can look really bad. 

I guess they need to get some handwriting experts involved, huh?


----------



## Tank (Sep 17, 2013)

Ascleplas and his homies go to Red Lobster.

Check it out:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvAErLWTws]RACISM IN AMERICA/HOLLYWOOD RUKAPUFF@ RED LOBSTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



is that you traycoon?


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...









\\



in a Red Lobster parking lot?

could be


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No, Koosh, they wouldn't; but unfortunately, there are people like this (and they come in all colors, and from all regions) It's further unfortunate that the legal and reasonable forms of social opprobrium aren't likely  to have much corrective effect on such people, and doing more than that (absent a criminal act or a civil tort), can well lead to either collateral damage to innocent parties, or inadvertently turning a scumbag into a martyr, both of which are counterproductive. I'd add that the same applies on the other side IF this turns out to be a hoax.

I would have told you forty years ago, that we would not be having a discussion of this in the twenty-first century; obviously, I was wrong. I guess it's still one heart and mind at a time... Still,  it's somewhat encouraging to see that very few would defend using the slur, and I suppose that's progress.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You totally missed what I was replying to or you just assumed that since I was Black I feel the way you describe.  When someone tells me that the reason they believe a Black person is lying because of a past event I will rub their logic back in their face.  Before you assume get clarification and read the preceding post to understand my reply.
> ...



You sound like a very enlightened person.  Pretty refreshing to hear your response.


----------



## Steven_R (Sep 17, 2013)

Reading this story makes me angry...angry that I don't have any of those awesome cheese biscuits that Red Lobster sells.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



that is probably the difference. All I am dealing with is undecipherable scribble 
But is is very gender related and age related as well


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do understand, I'm not asking you to do that under duress or the heat of the moment; the vast majority of us (myself included), do not have that much self-discipline. I WOULD ask you to consider it, though, when you have the luxury of time, and the cold light of reason, in which to contemplate what is best, before reacting.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Now if I was forced to think logically before I could get to the guy I probably would decide it wasn't worth it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm gonna take my .357 to Red Lobster from now on


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I guess you think you have a point in there. 

It isn't a matter of the writing being sloppy, it is the fact that the e in none is written with a with multiple strokes, has a larger loop, and is actually larger than the other letters in the word. The e in the slur, on the other hand, is written in one stoke, is has a much smaller loop, and is consistent in size with the other letters. These are the types of things that remain consistent no matter how fast you write, or whether or what font you use, because they are habits picked up when you first learn to write.

Go find a handwriting expert that disagrees with my analysis, if you can.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> I'm gonna take my .357 to Red Lobster from now on



I'm pretty sure you'd put you own eye out and shoot some innocent kid in the process.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Absolutely yes!  Pretty much everyone I know of is that way...my mother, my father, my wife, myself, my sister...NONE of our signatures look anything like the way we write!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2013)

Polk said:


> For those saying "Red Lobster had a legal right to suspend her", I don't think anyone here is really arguing against that. What's being argued is if Red Lobster should have suspended her. Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD.



They should have shit-canned her on the spot!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How psychopathic.  You belong in prison.  People like YOU are why citizens carry guns!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I hope you try it on someone who beats you to a bloody pulp...or just draws, cocks, and puts a couple of slugs into your guts and leaves you to bleed out!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



We can but hope...


----------



## MaryL (Sep 17, 2013)

So what happened: Is there a moral to this story? How much money did Tori get out of the 
racism angle?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 17, 2013)

bodecea said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > It's just possible the waitress in question gave the customer the* same lazy, bored, impatient attitude we've all seen over and over and over again from black customer service employees. * Maybe the customer had recently had a white relative beaten senseless in retaliation for the Zimmerman verdict.  And maybe, just maybe, the customer was also black.  It seems they continue to call each other ******* while expecting whites to treat that word like its radioactive.  The bottom line is lousy service gets a waitress no tip....Red Lobster ain't Uncle Sugar....you have to produce something deserving to get something there.
> ...


Odd. Quite frankly I never saw a distinction. I don't care who is my server. They do a good job and they get tipped. Handsomely.


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



For real.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wow, you're a real bad-ass fucker, aren't you?  What scares me is the thought of people like you having guns.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey, can we say m----rfucker on this forum?  Without getting in trouble, I mean?  Because I sure feel the need to use that term around here sometimes.  Nothing else is strong enough.  Except for c--ksucker.  Can we say that one?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Wow, you call him psychopathic and then you say something like that?  Seems to me like you're the psychopath.

If somebody calls a black person a ****** they should expect to get an ass-whupping...and I think they know that.  Them's fightin' words.

But what you said???  Scary shit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



And whether you realize it or not or wish to admit, those letters as you've written them since you learned to write/print have similarities..
The bottom line is the handwriting sample in the slur is vastly different from the sample of the word 'none' on the ticket and even more so in the note the customer wrote..
Someone in this thread attempted to spin this by arguing that the waitress didn't write the slur...Hardly the issue. It is unimportant right now who wrote the slur. Rather that the customer DID NOT write it. An in looking at the several samples presented here, the customer is not the person who wrote the slur.


----------



## Vox (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



the problem is somebody planning to beat the shit out of somebody for a written word is committing a felony and if he is going to get shot as a result, his family won't have anybody to blame but him.
Even if obama says "If I would have an uncle he would look exactly like that..."
this is STUPIDITY in it's highest form.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You don't know anymore than the rest of us know.

Edited to take out the "Oh, bullshit," because I was inspired by Asclepias and The Gadfly.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Refreshing to see how conversation can go when people treat each other decently.  You two rock.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because I hope a psycho thug who thinks an appropriate response to an insult is to kill someone ends up dead?  Here's a penny, call someone who gives a shit.  Dead thugs make me smile...it's one less parasite I am supporting with my taxes.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


Obfuscation. All one has to do is look and observe.
You have taken a defensive position because all you have is raw emotion. You are pot committed that the customer wrote the slur. Even if proven wrong you will insist the data is wrong because in your mind this MUST be a racial incident. And the result MUST be the black girl is a victim. For you this is the only acceptable outcome.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Hey, can we say m----rfucker on this forum?  Without getting in trouble, I mean?  Because I sure feel the need to use that term around here sometimes.  Nothing else is strong enough.  Except for c--ksucker.  Can we say that one?



Don't go there, Koosh. Not that I haven't wanted to, on occasion; and at people on both ends of the spectrum, at that; but, it really doesn't help make anything better, so I'm not sure there's much real point in it.

Now, as for those who think it's ok to beat, or worse, shoot someone over a racial slur, I don't think that's a very helpful approach, either. I don't know that I have any easy solution to the problem we have with racial hatred in this country, but a lifetime of experience tells me that threats of violence and retribution are NOT the answer. It's a simple problem, this idea of seeing other people as individuals, not members of a group where "All of them are alike"; but it has a lot of layers-as many as those people who have had one or more negative experience(s) with someone of another race. The problem is how to break the cycle of grievance and counter-grievance, and it's complicated by some people who see power or profit in pandering to the worst instincts and the worst fears of people on both sides. It may be that about all most of us can do, is make sure WE are not contributing to the problem, and encourage others to do likewise. "Teach your children well..."


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 17, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Please note:  I went back and edited out the "Oh, bullshit" because Asceplias and The Gadfly have inspired me to be a better person.

However, you are wrong about my stance on this.  I'm not  sure which way this will go, but I don't see that the waitress would have much incentive to write "******" on that receipt.  Does anyone really think she foresaw that as a way to "get some money"?  I don't, that's just too farfetched for me.

But if you think I'm one of those who will always support the black people, regardless of the circumstances, you are wrong.  I am guilty of the same thing Paula Deen confessed to, okay?  Yet, one of my best friends is a black woman.  I have a young niece who is black.  I am always striving to be a good person and the blatant racism I see on these forums repulses me.   So perhaps I tend to give the black person the benefit of the doubt here, in this venue.  But it is in response to the horrible, incendiary things that are said, not because of some partiality for the black race over the white race, or any such thing.

I really wish they would get some handwriting experts to look at that slip and give their assessment of whether the same person wrote those words.  If the black woman wrote the word "******" on that receipt, I will have some harsh words for her. I just really doubt that she did.   It doesn't add up.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 17, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, can we say m----rfucker on this forum?  Without getting in trouble, I mean?  Because I sure feel the need to use that term around here sometimes.  Nothing else is strong enough.  Except for c--ksucker.  Can we say that one?
> ...



"seeing them as individuals rather than members of a group"..
Unfortunately there are those who have something to gain by placing people into groups. 
In fact, even though racism and racists are awful, it is those who fan the flames of racial bigotry and distrust for profit who are the evil ones.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I neither stated not implied that the waitress wrote the slur herself. My only point is...and I will state this for the last time....that the customer was NOT the person who wrote the slur. 
if there are things people have posted on here you find offensive, direct you complaints to THEM...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



She was stupid, and people gave her money, Stupid people don't plan to make money they just get lucky.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 17, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I wouldn't disagree with that last thought, except to add that doing it for political power is just as evil.. Unfortunately, though, too often it works for those doing it, and it will continue to work, until the rest of us stop letting ourselves get sucked into it. That's harder than it sounds, because we're dealing with some hurts and fears that provoke some pretty visceral emotional reactions, and sometimes we're dealing with hatred so poisonous, that it inspires acts so vile that they are beyond description. There have been awful things done (often to the completely innocent) and both black people and white people have done them. It's hard to restrain ourselves from being caught up in the emotions of something like that-but we need to, until eventually, those who would use it for their own selfish ends no longer find votes or dollars in doing so. That part we CAN do something about, and it starts with each one of us.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 18, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



You state it like you know it for sure...the customer was NOT the person who wrote the slur.  You state it like it's a fact.

We don't know it to be a fact at this time.  At this time, it's merely your opinion.

And you may be right.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



I wish I'd do something stupid and people would send me $10,000.  It would be a lifesaver right now.

Hmmm.  Now you've got me thinking.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


Well, if you're black, just go out and spray paint "KKK" on your house and maybe the "N" word, post it on Facebook with a P.O. box to send contributions.  It seems to work.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



what else is fightin' words?

where do you draw the line?

cracker
caveman
snowflake
peckerwood


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 18, 2013)

Writing a stupid word = international news and thousand post threads.

WTF?


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



YOU?  A better person?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Or "carve" a backwards "B" on your face.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



I know that white boy racist cowards would only call me the n word to my face under 2 conditions.  They are either intoxicated or they have a weapon.  Knowing this to be true there would be no warning. What would happen is I'd put them to sleep.  When they woke up they'd be hog tied and I'd make them perform oral sex on the barrel of the weapon to save their life.  Not too worried about one being able to handle me man to man.


----------



## Tank (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I know that white boy racist cowards would only call me the n word to my face under 2 conditions.  They are either intoxicated or they have a weapon.  Knowing this too be true there would be no warning. What would happen is I'd put them to sleep.  When they woke up they'd be hog tied and I'd make them perform oral sex on the barrel of the weapon to save their life.  Not too worried about one being able to handle me man to man.


you're such a ******


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I know that white boy racist cowards would only call me the n word to my face under 2 conditions.  They are either intoxicated or they have a weapon.  Knowing this too be true there would be no warning. What would happen is I'd put them to sleep.  When they woke up they'd be hog tied and I'd make them perform oral sex on the barrel of the weapon to save their life.  Not too worried about one being able to handle me man to man.
> ...



Tank is a great example of what I'm talking about.  All I would have to do is stare at him and he would get red faced and angry but wouldn't dare say anything to my face unless he was headed in the opposite direction in a fast moving car. I know the type well.


----------



## Tank (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As much as I post about how dumb ******* are, you're post have done a much better job.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Before you talk about how dumb someone is at least make sure you edit your post and get your tense correct so you dont sound so illiterate.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but if his receipt doesn't have the "******" scrawled on it, that waitress is also guilty of forgery.....credit card receipts are legal documents.  Will a prosecutor charge her?  probably not....nobody got stabbed.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but if his receipt doesn't have the "******" scrawled on it, that waitress is also guilty of forgery.....credit card receipts are legal documents.  Will a prosecutor charge her?  probably not....nobody got stabbed.



It's cute when you guys try to play lawyer. Forgery requires an intent to defraud, so even if we accept his story, it doesn't contain a necessary element of the offense.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but if his receipt doesn't have the "******" scrawled on it, that waitress is also guilty of forgery.....credit card receipts are legal documents.  Will a prosecutor charge her?  probably not....nobody got stabbed.
> ...



No, what's "cute" is when idiots like you try to get by with fake knowledge on the subject.....Forgery need not have "an intent to defraud"....if you're a lawyer, you're a piss-poor one.  I'm quite familiar with the legalities of credit card processing; you obviously are not.  It's also a federal beef what she did because credit card transactions are interstate commerce.  If the customer in question pursues her, she'll end up with multiple charges against her....well, she would if the DOJ prosectued blacks during Hussein's illegal presidency.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then perhaps you shouldn't use "tense" to describe grammatical errors of number or the use of a contraction in place of a possessive pronoun. It would also help you appear relevant if you used an apostrophe in the contraction "don't".


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Forgery requires intent to injure or defraud (both of which refer to monetary damage). There was no effort to take money from Mr. McRacist here.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Ah, so our Perry Masonite now adds "to injure" to her babbling....wrong again....you're confusing the word "intent" with libel law ya preening ditz...give up before I really embarrass you.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Alright, both of you indulge me, while I tell you a personal story, from back in the mid-seventies. I had gone Christmas shopping on a wet, cold, blustery evening, and as I stepped inside the store, I paused to look back at some Christmas decorations just inside the entrance. As I did I saw a woman approaching the door both hands and arms loaded down with shopping bags and packages. The store wasn't crowded, there was no one else immediately around,  so I turned back and opened first the outer door, then the inner door for her. She took a few steps inside, the spun on her heels and faced me. She was a black woman, apparently about my age at the time, and the expression on her face looked like someone who had just smelled something putrid. Then, in a loud voice fairly dripping with hate, she spat out the words, "Well, thank you...HONKY!" I have to admit, I was taken aback at this response to what I thought was a simple act of common decency, something I'd have done for anyone, under the circumstances; but I recovered, smiled, and quietly shot back, "You're quite welcome....******!' I left her standing there, mouth agape, and walked away, feeling rather pleased with myself; "I showed her!", or so I thought.

It was a small, petty incident, and nothing came of it, but I've thought about it many times since, and I thought about it when we were discussing this latest incident last night. Was what I did right? I don't think so. True, she insulted me without provocation; in fact, for simply being courteous, with a "thank you" that was like a Christmas present wrapped in a turd, and I showed her...what exactly? That a white man of her generation would respond to nothing more than that with a hateful, degrading word? How do I know what inspired her to say what she did in the first place-was it some old hatred, a busy frustrating day, an earlier unpleasant reaction with someone who happened to look like me? I don't know, but I do know, that I had a choice that evening, and it would have done me no harm at all, to simply ignore the remark, and silently walk away, instead of validating whatever negative opinion she had of my race. I'm not proud of what I did, instead; I feel sure that nothing good came of it, but just maybe, there's a lesson in there somewhere about the difference between immediate emotional gratification, and doing the right thing.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



It's funny that you're accusing me of attempting to "play lawyer" when it was actually you doing that and I just pointed out your error.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I think what you did was hilarious!  She got what she had coming in my opinion....you smacked her on the exaxct level she was operating on and showed her that her racism would be answered in kind.  Don't overthink this.....what you said doesn't make you a racist, just quick on the draw.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Except for the fact that I'm correct, you stepped in your own pile of turds, and now you want to pretend your shoes don't stink.  Be careful on these boards....you're often dealing with somebody who can take you apart like the cheap suit you appear to be.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

The personal invective would be a lot more effective if it wasn't being used to defend a point that you're absolutely wrong about. I used my own state's statute when first thinking through the matter (which uses "intent to injure or defraud" as the test). I dug back through the thread to see which state the store was originally from, and it uses the same test ("with intent to defraud or harm", Tennessee 39-14-114).


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No that's not how it works.  I could call you every name in the book, that does not give you the right to publish my private information on the internet.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That's what I thought too, until I read that book on handwriting.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Willow picked sides already. Which side you might ask?  why,   the white people of course. quelle surprise.  I also knew she couldn't resist this thread



Why do you think this is about race?  Yeah, the "n" word is a racial slur, unless it's used by a black, in which case some people believe it's okay.  IMO, it's not okay ever.  However, the fact that the word "none" and the "n" word are written by two different people is what this case is about.  There isn't a "white" side and a "black" side.  in fact, some of the comments I've read elsewhere, there are people saying they are black and she wrote the "n" word herself.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> The personal invective would be a lot more effective if it wasn't being used to defend a point that you're absolutely wrong about. I used my own state's statute when first thinking through the matter (which uses "intent to injure or defraud" as the test). I dug back through the thread to see which state the store was originally from, and it uses the same test ("with intent to defraud or harm", Tennessee 39-14-114).



HOLY TOLEDO! are you a masochist or just trying to recover some dignity?  Forgery is forgery in all 50 states and territories...it doesn't require "intent" to defraud or injure in any state.  When you add to a person's private correspondence or legal papers, you are a forger whether you gain anything from it or not, or whether the person is injured or not.  And forgery isn't defined by faking a person's signature either.  I'll have to charge you for any further legal training and I don't accept American Express...their interchange rates are always 150bp above Visa and MC.....go Google what I just said for free.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you would beat up an innocent man, simply because a waitress published his private information and a word she wrote on the internet?  I can't wait until a handwriting expert weighs in on this because it's clear SHE wrote the word.  It slants upwards as do her words in her notes.  His "none" remains on the line, as do his words in his letter to the restaurant.  It doesn't take a genius to realize that he didn't write the "n" word and she did.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > The personal invective would be a lot more effective if it wasn't being used to defend a point that you're absolutely wrong about. I used my own state's statute when first thinking through the matter (which uses "intent to injure or defraud" as the test). I dug back through the thread to see which state the store was originally from, and it uses the same test ("with intent to defraud or harm", Tennessee 39-14-114).
> ...



Who should people believe: some e-tough guy or what the state's statute specifically says (find 39-14-114 at LexisNexis® Custom Solution: Tennessee Code Research Tool for those interested)?  

I've never said it matters whether or not the "forger" gained (it doesn't, by the way, nor does it require an intent to defraud a specific party). What it does require is intent to defraud or harm (in this context, financial gain). Even we accept all your claims about the waitress as true, you still wouldn't have the necessary elements. Those claims are all highly suspect anywhere, not even close to reaching beyond a reasonable doubt. They're not even enough to win a civil judgment.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I agree with the part in bold, but I don't think he wrote the "n" word.  It doesn't fit with the rest of his writing and no one puts all their words on the line but slants one word upwards......


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Evidently you are also a illiterate dumbass.  Do you know what tense means?  He used "have" instead of "has".  Thats why its in bold to give you a clue.  I'm not normally the grammar police but at least have your stuff correct before you start speaking about how stupid someone is.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



As a technical note, the issue is unauthorized disclosure. The information itself is not private.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I think a handwriting expert will prove she wrote the "n" word.  I think anybody with a brain can tell she did it based on those notes of hers and his letter to the restaurant.  He doesn't slant his word upwards, away from the line but she does.  The "n" word slants upwards away from the line, the word "none" remains on the line.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Tank said:


> Ascleplas and his homies go to Red Lobster.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> RACISM IN AMERICA/HOLLYWOOD RUKAPUFF@ RED LOBSTER - YouTube



You know, they really tried to find racism and even cried racism because someone didn't wave to them when she was being filmed.  Guess they were real disappointed when they couldn't find any real racism to put up on youtube.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You know, that's just bad taste.  Please refrain from posting pictures of dead people.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



You're continuing to confuse this issue with libel law...this is CRIMINAL LAW ya drooler.  At least now your admitting you screwed the pooch with the silly claim of "intent" in defraud or injure....not sure why you're continuing to pursue this other than your face is burning with embarrassment and you're angry for playing the fool for me.  BTW I'm not an "e" tough guy....heartbreaker and lifetaker IRW, sugar lips.  xxxxxxooooo


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > For those saying "Red Lobster had a legal right to suspend her", I don't think anyone here is really arguing against that. What's being argued is if Red Lobster should have suspended her. Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD.
> ...



I agree, even if (and that's a big if) the customer wrote the "n" word, she had no right to post his person information on the internet.  She could have talked about the incident on line but to post his name, and the last 4 numbers of his credit card number is illegal.  The restaurant is putting themselves in danger of a lawsuit by keeping her on, of course the damage was already done and there may be a lawsuit anyway.  I can't see anyone hiring her as a nurse now.  I think she's pretty much ruined her future, at least the one she was planning on.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



If you read my post I'm stating what I would have done in her place.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but if his receipt doesn't have the "******" scrawled on it, that waitress is also guilty of forgery.....credit card receipts are legal documents.  Will a prosecutor charge her?  probably not....nobody got stabbed.



You're right.  Wonder where his copy of the receipt is?  If it was me, I'd probably have tossed it.  But if he didn't, that's his proof right there.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 18, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Is not publicly implying that an innocent party is a racist an attempt to defraud or injure?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> The personal invective would be a lot more effective if it wasn't being used to defend a point that you're absolutely wrong about. I used my own state's statute when first thinking through the matter (which uses "intent to injure or defraud" as the test). I dug back through the thread to see which state the store was originally from, and it uses the same test ("with intent to defraud or harm", Tennessee 39-14-114).



She's made more than $10,000, you don't think that was an intent to defraud?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but if his receipt doesn't have the "******" scrawled on it, that waitress is also guilty of forgery.....credit card receipts are legal documents.  Will a prosecutor charge her?  probably not....nobody got stabbed.
> ...



Not really.  If he had an ounce of sense he would have removed the customer copy if it was the carbon type before going back and adding the word.  Any attorney could paint that scenario effectively.  Would fit with my theory it was added as an afterthought by the customer.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Considering he's received death threats, I think it's proven right there that she did injure him.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how anyone can read "Devin Barnes" from the receipt, or any other name for that matter.  She must have gotten it from his credit card and then posted it on the Internet.
> ...




Because I'm sick of these whining crybabies, I didn't do due diligence.  It shows how their degeneracy is dragging us down too.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 18, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



We should find out if she gave nasty service.  Maybe the "none" was because takeouts don't get tips.  If she was lazy and acted like doing her job was an infringement on her personal life, she deserves being called a name.  The "horrible" N-word is no worse than being called "stupid."  But people get a lot of undeserved sympathy by pretending it's important.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Modern credit card terminals use thermal printers....no carbon like back in the beginning....both receipts are printed one after the other.  Only in the last few years have the customer's copy entire card number been Xed out except for the last 4 digits....imagine if she'd put that on her Facebook page.  This waitress have committed multiple felonies, both state and federal statuates broken, and the story is what.....that the customer is a "racist"?  HUH?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Calling someone "******" isn't any worse than calling someone "dumbass."  So when is Eric Holdup going to get you two banned from the Internet and fired from your jobs?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I was not sure from the photo if Red Lobster had kept up with technology.  I'd say the customers use of a word that keeps this country divided and unable to get past slavery more of an issue than the partial release of said customers information.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What is "worse" or not is subjective to the person hearing it. To a Black person it could possibly be the worst thing a white person could say.  To you it may be just funny. Assuming your view is what counts as the correct way to look at it entails believing everyone thinks like you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2013)

No where in our Constitution do I see anything granting us freedom from being offended.

I suggest you develop a thicker skin. It makes insensitive bores like Bodey easier to deal with.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Have you tried complaining about getting a paid vacation?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but if his receipt doesn't have the "******" scrawled on it, that waitress is also guilty of forgery.....credit card receipts are legal documents.  Will a prosecutor charge her?  probably not....nobody got stabbed.
> ...



A good prosecutor could argue that there was intent to defraud because she ended up making money off of it. It would be hard to convince me that that was her intent, but there are a few people it would work on.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Red Lobster and everybody else has to have modern terminals for security reasons....about 5 years ago the industry deemed old terminals unsecure/unencrypted and quit taking transactions from them.  The copy in question is the customer copy which would have been handed to him after the transaction was completed....there would be no way he could have written "******" on his copy, or ever signed it,  and her being able to snap a pic of it, unless he never got his copy or left it behind because he was in a hurry....  Bogus story.....hopefully Facebook gets sued for allowing it to be posted.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



So? People don't step in front of cars or slip purposefully in puddles in grocery stores?. There are lots of people who fake injuries to collect damages.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



As usual, the person who is arguing that he understands the issues doesn't. There doesn't have to be any money, or actual harm, involved, all that is necessary is that the forger intended to pass a false document off as a real one.

Elements of Forgery - Forgery


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2013)

so has the rw media proven that the waitress lied yet?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Not sure what you are trying to say here, but the copy she posted was the restaurant's copy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> The personal invective would be a lot more effective if it wasn't being used to defend a point that you're absolutely wrong about. I used my own state's statute when first thinking through the matter (which uses "intent to injure or defraud" as the test). I dug back through the thread to see which state the store was originally from, and it uses the same test ("with intent to defraud or harm", Tennessee 39-14-114).



Actually, Tennessee law says "personal or monetary gain." Feel free that she did not get personal or monetary gain out of this, or did you imagine that the only person that could press for fraud charges against her is the guy whose credit card receipt she altered? Didn't she defraud everyone who contributed to her top fund?

Here is a thought experiment for you.

Imagine you find out that a waitress has altered a credit card receipt and posted it on social media. Would you assume that this is the first time she altered a receipt, or would you investigate all or the receipts she had ever handled to see if she had done it before?

Do you see why a company, like Red Lobster, might take a dim view of their employees doing things like this?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



She has to check if he signed it; otherwise the credit-card charge is no good.  So she immediately sees the *horrible!!!* word and doesn't confront him right in the restaurant?


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



No one has mentioned libel except you. You must have intent to defraud or harm. That's from the statute.

http://www.leapu.com/resources/TENNESSEETM.pdf


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



You should have read more than one book. The hardest signatures to forge are the neat ones with large loops, as few pen lifts as possible, multiple intersections, and that are as consistent from one sample to the next as humanly possible. Sloppy handwriting does not fall into that category, which makes it possible for an accomplished forger to duplicate it.

My signature is basically one huge scribble because I like the way it looks, and because I don't have enough money for good forgers to target me. If I was rich I would change my signature.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I see that at the bottom but the merchant copy doesn't have the customer's card # Xed out except for the last 4 digits...the whole number is required from the processor and why you always check your receipts at a restaurant to see if the information is correct.  There's always the possibility the numbers were blurred by whomever published the pic of course.  I haven't looked to see what pic she posted on FB.  Most credit card fraud comes from.....WAITERS at restaurants so you should never let your card leave your eyesight.   If you aren't presented with a wireless terminal by your waiter, pay at the front register.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



If you're going to say it's illegal, can you at least point to which law she violated? She breached her employer's workplace rules, but that's a different issue.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Financial, or personal, gain.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but if his receipt doesn't have the "******" scrawled on it, that waitress is also guilty of forgery.....credit card receipts are legal documents.  Will a prosecutor charge her?  probably not....nobody got stabbed.
> ...



No, because the receipts at restaurants are not carbon copies.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



No, because there is no potential for financial gain from the act.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I am talking about the facts in this specific case. I think she was being stupid and had no criminal intent from what I have seen, but it is entirely possible there is something that proves she had criminal intent.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, I wouldn't confront someone like that.  Not if it's me he insulted, maybe if it were my kid.

I've been thinking about this and if it was me, no I wouldn't confront him but then again, I wouldn't have posted it on the internet either.  If she's the kind of person to post this on the internet, she's probably the kind of person that would have confronted him.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I might have missed it, but I didn't see anything there about harm being limited to financial gain. Come to think of it, I didn't see anything thre that limited defraud to money either. Is it possible you need to look up the word defraud in the Tennessee code?


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



You'd get laughed out of the court.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Good point, I had a flashback there.....


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

If you work retail, you should always see to it the information on the receipt matches what's on the card.  The bogus card transmits the data on the magnetic stripe on the back of the card not what's printed on the front of the card.  If you take transactions on the Net, always ask for the 3 digit CVV (card valuation verifictation) number on the back...this tells you the buyer has the card in his hand and hasn't fished the information out of a dumpster.  My bet is this isn't the first caper the black waitress has pulled off with a credit card customer.   Police should check the place for a contraband card-reader and look into other complaints of fraud originating from that Red Lobster.  It may be why they've handled this incident like they have.  At First Data, an incident like this could get the restaurant TMFed (terminated merchant file) from which there is no appeal.....could they operate without taking credit cards?  Not likely.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Please, Mr. Scholar, explain the basis for Facebook's liability.

Also, most places hand the customer their copy and the store's copy at the same time. People often sign the customer copy and take the store copy with them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


So, you have reason to believe she is not a scam artist. Did her posting of the receipt on line convince you that she was a woman of character?

It's simple. The customer says he wrote none and left. The waitress says he wrote "******" below "none" and then posted a photo of a customer's private financial information. This is about all we have with which to judge their characters.
Game set and match, customer.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



The statute has been posted twice in the thread at this point. All of the relevant case law defines the harm as being monetary in nature. Your citation to a random blog doesn't overwrite that.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



The forgery statute only refers to financial gain.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Doesn't that make it impossible for the store to get their money?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nah, many merchants have joined the "no signature" program to speed up lines at the cashier's counter....not sure what the dollar amounts are these days but it used to be anything under $50....this is the vaunted "smart card" technology the industry bragged about for years but never got around to doing.  Use your debit card on deals like these...why worry about paying off your CC balance on little things?  The merchant loves it because he's got his money without paying interchange....the pin number shows him you're who you say you are, the money is in his account within 48 hours and it only cost him from 8-22 cents.  And remember, the more card transactions a merchant takes is the less cash he needs on hand to make change, which makes him less likely to be robbed at gunpoint.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thanks, but that wan't my point. I don't think that particular "retaliation in kind" was racist (at least, that was not my intent); and it may even have been justified (as you believe it was). The larger question, though, is what it accomplished. Obviously, my retort made me feel better at the moment; but beyond that, what did it do? Did it "teach her a lesson"? Yes, and that lesson was that a white man, even one who would take a moment to show her an act of courtesy and respect, would still refer to her race in a degrading manner, on a rather small provocation. I doubt that improved her perception; in her mind, all it did, was confirm the idea that "White people, even the apparently nicer ones,  still despise me, because of the color of my skin; scratch the surface, and you'll see!" Now, what if I had simply said nothing? She might have gone away thinking, "I said that to one of THEM, and he didn't react; didn't even call me a name; and he DID open the door for me. Maybe SOME of THEM aren't as bad as I thought." At least the seed of doubt would have been planted.  As it was, the decent act got lost in the hateful word, which was likely her only real memory of the encounter later. THAT represents a lost opportunity to open just one mind to possibilities it had not seen, and that's the point I was trying to make. There's nothing remarkable about meeting hate with hate; it's the refusal to do so, which is more likely to make someone think, and question previous assumptions.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> No where in our Constitution do I see anything granting us freedom from being offended.
> 
> I suggest you develop a thicker skin. It makes insensitive bores like Bodey easier to deal with.



Life is not lived solely by the Constitution.  Thats a document providing a framework protecting our rights not defining them.  I agree Blacks should develop thicker skin but the point I am making is why should we have to?  Whats wrong with a culture that thinks insulting or offending someone is something that is going to result in positive progress?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



  pay no attention to this dipshit.  Giving the customer the STORE copy of the receipt, (the signed one) might get the merchant paid unless the customer disputes the charge which anybody with a brain and a sense of larceny would try to do because without the signature, the customer can claim they had a coke and a burger not a steak dinner with a bottle of wine.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Except that there is a signature line on the customer receipt. Most people sign it without even realizing it. Also, most people aren't thieves.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



  Whatever...if you want to beat yourself up over it go on ahead.  Sometimes we must leave well-enough alone or else we'd be searching for a grocer we swiped an apple from 30 years earlier.  I'm sure you're carrying this burden alone because I doubt she remembers it or cares much about it.  If you woke her ass up to her own racism then you get points with the Man Upstairs....cherish your victories.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I dont get your point in saying that.  The photo is of the restaraunts copy if I am not mistaken.  How would she have his copy?  When I go to a restaraunt I am presented with 3 slips of paper.  One which I total including the tip, sign, and give back to the waiter/waitress. The other 2 I keep for tax purposes.  I then walk out and rarely has the waiter or waitress picked up the slip I left behind before I leave.  I dont eat at Red Lobsters so maybe they do something different?  Either way if this new system is in place in all restaurants then he had ample opportunity to sign it and write the nasty slur without it appearing on his copy.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Except that there is a signature line on the customer receipt. Most people sign it without even realizing it. Also, most people aren't thieves.



NO there is not....now how about you take your stupid ass out of this thread....what was once funny ain't funny anymore.....SCRAM.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Or what's going to happen? You're going to puff up on the internets? You kept making claims that aren't true, because you think being a fry cook who gets the run the register sometimes makes you an expert on credit cards.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



First off she is a female.  Secondly I have signed and walked out of the restaurant plenty of times before my receipt was checked for my signature. She also could have totally missed it and only noticed it when ready to end her shift.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She worked at the restaurant right?  I've never seen a terminal give 3 receipts....are you eating in American restaurants?  There are no "carbon copies" anymore as I explained earlier....I don't know what's confusing abouit what I've said.  I would say that on occasion a waitress will end her shift and ask that a customer's account be closed out so she can get her tip.  If the customer keeps drinking for instance, the place will carry his tab until he's ready to leave.  That's the only way you'd get more than one receipt.  Understand this, all credit card processing is done the same way, in all 50 states so there's no discrepencies in how the process works.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



You're too wise for this message board.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Or what's going to happen? You're going to puff up on the internets? You kept making claims that aren't true, because you think being a fry cook who gets the run the register sometimes makes you an expert on credit cards.



No, my once owning a First Data agency after years as a Cardservice International sales manager makes me the expert you fucking troll.   First you pose as a lawyer and now an expert on merchant services....my bet is you're a housewife with a drinking problem.  STFU...there's enough bogus information going around without yiou adding to it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



The only thing that is confusing me is what your point is in saying his copy will exonerate him?  It wont.  It just means he either removed the carbon if there was one or he didn't choose to copy his slur onto the customer copy.  Almost every place I eat at gives up three copies except fast food joints.  Where do you eat that you dont get 3 slips handed to you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I wouldn't be making the argument, idiot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't need a reason to believe she is not guilty, I need a reason to believe she is.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



And I advised you to look up what defraud means, have you done it?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



It does not mention any type of gain.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



THERE ARE NO CARBON COPIES OF TERMINAL-GENERATED CREDIT CARD RECEIPTS IN THE LAST SIX YEARS...HOW MANY MORE TIMES?  The only way you'd get a "carbon copy" of a transaction is if the merchant's location has no electical power so he has to use his old knuckle-buster to complete the transaction.  Once again there are NO TERMINALS THAT PRODUCE 3 RECEIPTS.... are you drunk?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Are you slow or something?  Did you not see the word *if* for the fourth time now?  Like I said either way it doesn't make a difference if there is nothing on his receipt.  He could have easily gotten around that carbon copy or not. You are flat out wrong about the number of receipts.  I dine out often for business purposes and they always give me the store copy, the customer receipt, and another slip that looks almost identical to the customer receipt totaling the meal.  Like I said before you may want stop eating fast food all the time and experience some fine dining if you want to experience this.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I don't get it, why give her the benefit of the doubt but not him?  I know why I give him the benefit of the doubt, quite simply, the handwriting doesn't match.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



To me its way more probable he did it than the elaborate scheme you would need to believe in order to think she was lying.  Unless you are a handwriting expert any difference you may think you see in the "none" and the n word is irrelevant.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What's "elaborate" about it?  She writes the "n" word, she posts it on Facebook, she asks for and receives money.  Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Hopefully her account holding the FB funds gets hacked and she ends up being charged $39 for each check she bounces.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Him simply writing the slur is way more simple.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Look, apart from assigning blame and passing judgement (and again, absent a criminal offense or civil tort, I wonder how relevant THAT really is), the significant thing is that *someone* committed a hateful act. In that sense, it doesn't matter which one did it, or which race they belong to. It's been damn near fifty years since this nation committed itself to the idea of racial equality. Does it not bother all of you that after nearly a generation, we STILL have to wonder why someone would use a racial slur in that situation, or, alternatively, whether someone else would create a hoax accusing someone of doing so? Does it not also bother you, that the prevailing response here, has been to point fingers and cast blame at the other side of the divide, and/or the political opposition, or to try to decide what extralegal consequences should befall the party we think is at fault, instead of trying to find some constructive means of breaking the cycle of grievance and counter-grievance that leads to this in the first place? Or maybe you'd prefer that we just go on slapping at each other, retaliating at each other, and picking the scabs off each other's wounds for another fifty years?  If any of you don't understand the futility of continuing to do that, I don't know what else to say to you.  THe ultimate indictment of that mode of thinking and acting, is that IT DOESN'T WORK; NOT FOR BLACK PEOPLE, NOT FOR WHITE PEOPLE. I'm getting a little tired of the old excuse that "THEY do it, so WE have to!" NO, we DON'T, and it's about time that got said.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You're too wise for this message board.



Thanks, but the truth is, "we get too soon old, and too late smart", as an old proverb says.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



When its all said and done you are completely right. I just hope the hate I see displayed on these boards is not indicative of what whites feel as group. I have several business partners that are white and I'd hate to think they feel the same as someone like Tank but still smiling in my face.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your biggest problem is that for so long you and your ilk have been allowed to yell 'racism' and define your own fighting words to the exclusion of anyone else and with no concept that the time would come when other people will decide it is time to fight you back.   Well, that time has come.  Your little games and pity parties are backfiring on you, and one day someone will kick you ass up between your shoulders for you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't need to give him the benefit of the doubt, the handwriting clearly was not his. I just cannot say one way or the other if she write it, or why, so I am giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Why are you insisting that there are only two possibilities? It is entirely possible she did it because she is stupid and that there was no elaborate plan involved.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd have to add at this juncture that I'm amazed at what posters think they can slip past others who know their stuff.  The anonymous nature of these boards leads me to believe little of what's said here would ever be said in real life, in the real world.  What's truly amazing is how little some here know about how their credit card works, how to defend it against fraud, and the consequences of the law when you play with other's finanacial information in a public venue.  The black waitress should be dragged from her apartment and frog-marched into a holding cell until she can be arraigned for mail fraud, profiting from an illegal enterprise, and forgery.  Instead all some of these airheads can come up with is that she's the victim and the guy she punked is a "racist".  Little wonder why the public schools are now tasked to turn out even dumber voters than before to keep the leftists lying with a straight face.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I'd have to add at this juncture that I'm amazed at what posters think they can slip past others who know their stuff.  The anonymous nature of these boards leads me to believe little of what's said here would ever be said in real life, in the real world.  What's truly amazing is how little some here know about how their credit card works, how to defend it against fraud, and the consequences of the law when you play with other's finanacial information in a public venue.  The black waitress should be dragged from her apartment and frog-marched into a holding cell until she can be arraigned for mail fraud, profiting from an illegal enterprise, and forgery.  Instead all some of these airheads can come up with is that she's the victim and the guy she punked is a "racist".  Little wonder why the public schools are now tasked to turn out even dumber voters than before to keep the leftists lying with a straight face.



And one of these days you will look behind you and she will be getting ready to stick a thermometer up  your ass.  I just hope they get her out of nursing school, and fast.  She is bit fit to be a nurse.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Right now there are only 2 people involved from what we know?


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



nope, it is more convinient for your racist mind.

it is way more simple for HER to write the word - if HE did it - why on earth didn't she have a fit over it right on the scene? instead she supposedly quietly takes picture of the receipt - which is already suspicious - if there WAS a word written by a customer and she would be apalled - she would show the manager and make a copy, not sneak the picture.

She was not apalled. She planned it, did it and then posted it - for attention, money, whatever.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Personally I dont have a problem with anyone except with racists.  Everyone can get their ass kicked.  Just hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your daddy never kicked your ass?  that's.....UN-AMERICAN.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



No it really is simple if you can count to 3.  He only needs to do 1 thing.  She needs to do at least 3 to pull it off.


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



it is simple - SHE wrote it.

you don't have even to count


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No thats abuse.  If you kick your childs ass you have problems with which you need to deal with. You would be better off talking to a therapist


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Yes it is simple.  He wrote it.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to add at this juncture that I'm amazed at what posters think they can slip past others who know their stuff.  The anonymous nature of these boards leads me to believe little of what's said here would ever be said in real life, in the real world.  What's truly amazing is how little some here know about how their credit card works, how to defend it against fraud, and the consequences of the law when you play with other's finanacial information in a public venue.  The black waitress should be dragged from her apartment and frog-marched into a holding cell until she can be arraigned for mail fraud, profiting from an illegal enterprise, and forgery.  Instead all some of these airheads can come up with is that she's the victim and the guy she punked is a "racist".  Little wonder why the public schools are now tasked to turn out even dumber voters than before to keep the leftists lying with a straight face.
> ...



 She's in nursing school?  You know what that will lead to....her claiming she's a DOCTOR who got her license in the Bahamas and accepts Visa/Mastercard and EBT from her victims.  Grrrl belongs in stir with the rest of the race-baiters and thieves in her area.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course....all parenting is "abuse" right?  Have you sued your folks for it yet?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Parenting has nothing to do with kicking someones ass.  Were you abused or something and haven't realized it?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you never tried the old man on for size and found out how fast you can land on your ass?  You must be a girl.  

p.s. do you know what the word "therapist" is when it's divided into two words?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Someone says kicking your child's ass is abuse and you respond by saying, "Of course...all parenting is abuse, right?" 

No one said ALL parenting is abuse.  They said kicking your child's ass is abuse.  How do you get "all parenting is abuse" out of that?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Shhhhhh.....I've been sparring with this dilweed all afternoon....about to pop him/her into the creel.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Why would i try my pops out?  I have respect for him.  I took out the bulk of my aggression on KKK members.  Are you claiming to be a rapist now?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Actually you are not sparring with anyone.  Youre exchanging messages safely on a message board.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, and you insist that the only way she could possibly be responsible for what happened is if she plotted out everything that happened after she did it. Since that is absurd, she must not have written it at all, which is even more absurd.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, all she had to do was write the word and take the picture, Facebook automatically uploads any photos you take on you phone. Maybe she didn't plan to let it out on the internet, and forgot that her phone automatically uploads, which would mean all she would have to do is be stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Where did you get that from?  I never said she plotted anything out.  I would think she would have to plot it out *beforehand* and know that she would donations for it to even make it worth risking her job.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Thats still one more action than he would need to do.  Also Facebook doesn't automatically upload anything unless you let it.  You have a lot of maybes to get to her being responsible.  He only has 1 no matter what.  You can dance and play twister all day long with it.  Her actions would be more elaborate than his no matter what scenario you come up with.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why? 

Here is what happened. She took the photo, and posted it. This violated company policy, and she got a paid vacation as a result, and whined because she doesn't understand the difference between a day off with pay and a suspension. Idiots were outraged, and gave her money.

What, exactly, did she have to plot out in advance? The paid suspension?

No plotting involved,


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yet she posted the picture, which proves she had time to do whatever else you think she needed to do.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Why?

What reason would she do it for and why would that make her more likely? 

She would need to know she would not get terminated and get a paid vacation.  She would need to know she would get 10K and she would need to know that it would go viral. Thats a lot of maybes.  His requires only one thing. "I hate black people."


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Thats not the point though.  I said its way more likely he simply wrote it rather than her doing this elaborate scheme people are trying to dream up to clear the customer.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> 
> But somehow he stops at the racial slur.
> 
> Gotta love it.


 
Do not tip for:

Being served yellow lettuce instead of dark green

Sour orange juice that tastes tainted

Being waited on after 3 people who arrived after me are served first

lipstick smudge on new glass of milk that never went through dishwasher

glass of milk that tastes like beer, which means it was poured into cup that contained beer that was partially dumped and not washed

being served ice in milk after telling waitress I am allergic to tap water

blood on plate of steak that was ordered "well done."

no alternatives to an all-fried food menu

no options for customers who cannot drink tap water such as bottled water, milk, or not-from-concentrate juice

notice dirt under waiter's fingernails

notice cut not covered by band aid on server's or cook's hand

server counts out cash to preceding customer, then goes and rolls a burrito or taco without placing plastic gloves on hands or washing them with hand sanitizer first

waiter's hair found on food

bones left in fish

small broken bones found in fried chicken underneath crisp coating due to improper cutting of meat

steak or hamburger that looks green, smells bad, or tastes bad

waiter dumps or spills on guests at my table

food that is supposed to be hot is served cold

yesterday's banana pudding blithely served with brown slimy bananas in it as if no one would notice

olive green beans served with bright green beans blithely as if someone wouldn't notice

cole slaw that is so old it has partially become sauerkraut

mashed potatoes with rotten brown parts incorporated into it and served blithely as if no one would notice

baked potatoes with similar imperfections served blithely as if no one would notice

waitress sneezes or coughs her cold on any guests sitting at table

menu written by someone who does not understand diversity in nutrition. I guess that goes with a menu that has only fried foods on it. ​


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



it is even SIMPLER - *she *wrote it


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What reason would she have for what? Does she need a reason to be stupid?

She should have know that taking posting the picture was enough to potentially get her fired, yet she posted it. Thus, she was stupid, end of discussion about motive.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Except he did not write it.

You know I am not saying she did, yet you want to argue with me like I am the racist because I can see what is in front of my face.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

If you can add some more maybes to the customers side of the ledger feel free.  I'm open minded

 Her maybes

 Maybe she was stupid:
 Didnt know she could get fired
 Didnt know that pressing the camera app and pressing the button would take a picture
 Didnt know picture could get automatically uploaded if allowed.
 Didnt know it would go viral.

 Maybe she planned it:
 knew she would not get fired
 knew she would get paid leave
 knew it would go viral
 knew she would get a 10K donation

 Maybe she went into a trance and wrote it:
 Didnt realize what she was doing.

 Maybe the tooth fairy or another third party wrote it.

 His maybes

 Maybe he was stupid:
 Didnt know how to spell nice girl and instead spelt the N word.

 Maybe he went into a trance after writing none:
 Didnt realize what he was doing.

 Maybe he planned it:
 Knew he was a racist.

 Maybe the tooth fairy or another third party wrote it.

 Who's actions are way more likely to be the how it all went down?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Being stupid would still require a lot of maybes.


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> If you can add some more maybes to the customers side of the ledger feel free.  I'm open minded
> 
> Her maybes
> 
> ...


 
obviously the girl wrote it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She was stupid. Company policy is that you do not post anything from Red Lobster. People have actually gotten fired over it, yet she posted the receipt. You are trying to argue that the fact she posted the reciept, and didn't get fired, proves she plotted it out in advance. I am saying she was stupid.

Which is the simplest explanation?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I never called you a racist.  You already said you dont know if she did it.  I dont know who did either but I am looking at probability.  Its way more probable he did it.  If someone had a gun to my childs head and forced me to pick the correct person without hesitation I would say the customer.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The simplest explanation is that he simply wrote it.  If she was stupid and forged it what would be her motivation for doing so?  You have to factor in a lot of maybes like I listed out if she was just stupid.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2013)

Look, everybody, the bottom line, for now, is that whle we can argue and speculate and assume, unti hell freezes over, *WE DON'T KNOW!* Until either (1) somebody 'fesses up, or (2) we get an expert forensic opinion on who wrote what, WE STILL WON'T KNOW! Now, in the meantime, we seem to be having an internet pissing contest, with people taking sides and assuming nonexistent facts, based on preconceptions, and yes, individual prejudices. I assume some of you find this entertaining, but aside from that, what constructive purpose is being served? All I see is people judging the personal character of people they have never met: "He's a RACIST!" "She's not fit to be a nurse!"; and whether or not any of you want to admit it, those character judgements (and the supposed "justification" for them), are based on *ONE thing,* and that's the* race* of the two individuals in question. None of us know much of anything relevant about these two people as individuals,, but most of you are ready to come to instant judgement, just on whether the color of their skin is the same as your own. And then you wonder why we can't have an intelligent dialogue on race like adults, without it turning into something more like a taunting match between children in a schoolyard? The real question, is how many of you really want to find a way to have less of this sort of behavior (from whatever side), instead of just slinging accusations that it's all someone else's fault.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



you have a point, but there are so many " cry wolf" incidents

just to get $


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Look, everybody, the bottom line, for now, is that whle we can argue and speculate and assume, unti hell freezes over, WE DON'T KNOW![/B] Until either (1) somebody 'fesses up, or (2) we get an expert forensic opinion on who wrote what, WE STILL WON'T KNOW! Now, in the meantime, we seem to be having an internet pissing contest, with people taking sides and assuming nonexistent facts, based on preconceptions, and yes, individual prejudices. I assume some of you find this entertaining, but aside from that, what constructive purpose is being served? All I see is people judging the personal character of people they have never met: "He's a RACIST!" "*She's not fit to be a nurse!*"; and whether or not any of you want to admit it, those character judgements (and the supposed "justification" for them), are based onONE thing,[/B] and that's the* race] of the two individuals in question. None of us know much of anything relevant about these two people as individuals,, but most of you are ready to come to instant judgement, just on whether the color of their skin is the same as your own. And then you wonder why we can't have an intelligent dialogue on race like adults, without it turning into something more like a taunting match between children in a schoolyard? The real question, is how many of you really want to find a way to have less of this sort of behavior (from whatever side), instead of just slinging accusations that it's all someone else's fault.*


*

She isn't. She does not respect the basic principle of privacy of information. It does not matter if the client or a patient is an asshole - his private information is SACROSANCT.
It also does not matter if she posted private info online for the revenge or out of stupidity or out of need for attention - she is able to violate the privacy -  she will be a liability  for any medical entity, because the HIPAA law is extremely strict.

Everything else is irrelevant, but she did an extreme disservice for herself and future employment.*


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Or what's going to happen? You're going to puff up on the internets? You kept making claims that aren't true, because you think being a fry cook who gets the run the register sometimes makes you an expert on credit cards.
> ...



I haven't presented any "bogus information". You made a claim, it was proven false, and you're still jumping up and down like a child.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



A court is not going to care about the dictionary meaning of "fraud". It's being used as a legal term of art here.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It's implicit in the legal meaning of "defraud".


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How psychopathic.  You need to be netted, heavily sedated, and fully restrained for transport to a secure mental health facility to spend the rest of your life.  You are a poster child for concealed carry.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 18, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > A case of the victim mentality backfiring. Liberals, let this be a lesson, you can't always play the race card and win.
> ...



the reverend is in


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I'd have to add at this juncture that I'm amazed at what posters think they can slip past others who know their stuff.  The anonymous nature of these boards leads me to believe little of what's said here would ever be said in real life, in the real world.  What's truly amazing is how little some here know about how their credit card works, how to defend it against fraud, and the consequences of the law when you play with other's finanacial information in a public venue.  The black waitress should be dragged from her apartment and frog-marched into a holding cell until she can be arraigned for mail fraud, profiting from an illegal enterprise, and forgery.  Instead all some of these airheads can come up with is that she's the victim and the guy she punked is a "racist".  Little wonder why the public schools are now tasked to turn out even dumber voters than before to keep the leftists lying with a straight face.



Yeah...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Bopth were present: she defrauded the idiots that gave her money and injured the man she falsely accused.  *Throw the book at her!*


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Look, everybody, the bottom line, for now, is that whle we can argue and speculate and assume, unti hell freezes over, WE DON'T KNOW![/B] Until either (1) somebody 'fesses up, or (2) we get an expert forensic opinion on who wrote what, WE STILL WON'T KNOW! Now, in the meantime, we seem to be having an internet pissing contest, with people taking sides and assuming nonexistent facts, based on preconceptions, and yes, individual prejudices. I assume some of you find this entertaining, but aside from that, what constructive purpose is being served? All I see is people judging the personal character of people they have never met: "He's a RACIST!" "*She's not fit to be a nurse!*"; and whether or not any of you want to admit it, those character judgements (and the supposed "justification" for them), are based onONE thing,[/B] and that's the* race] of the two individuals in question. None of us know much of anything relevant about these two people as individuals,, but most of you are ready to come to instant judgement, just on whether the color of their skin is the same as your own. And then you wonder why we can't have an intelligent dialogue on race like adults, without it turning into something more like a taunting match between children in a schoolyard? The real question, is how many of you really want to find a way to have less of this sort of behavior (from whatever side), instead of just slinging accusations that it's all someone else's fault.*
> ...


*

Vox, I think that part of it is fair enough. Whatever else did or didn't happen, her judgement in posting a photo of the receipt on Facebook (or any other public form) was pretty poor. It's uncontroverted she did that, and her employer has disciplined her accordingly. That said, she IS a nineteen year-old student, not a fully trained and licensed nurse, and I do not know that she has received appropriate training in the ethics of that profession as of yet (if she has, that would put a different spin on it). Given that, and the obvious lack of critical thinking/decision making skills among so many of our young people, I don't know that we can say her character is quite beyond redemption, based on what we now know; if there was further dishonesty, that would put a different light on it. I don't think this is a particularly good recommendation, but in and of itself, I don't know that it ought to be a career-killer, either. I get what you're saying, and there is an issue of respecting confidentiality here, but we also have to have some regard for context.*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



The poster you are responding to is clearly a psychopath.  There is no other word for him/her/it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like I keep telling you, he didn't write it, unless he managed to change the way he writes completely for that single word, therefore that is not the simplest explanation of anything.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I didn't ask you for the dictionary definition, did I? What is the meaning under Tennessee law?

Hint, I already told you, it involves personal or monetary advantage.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Then you should be able to prove that I don't know what the fuck I am talking about by linking to the definition of defraud under Tennessee law.


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...


*

I understand that. But I also know the medical world from inside and her stupidity of posting personal private information online and violating the company's she works for rule is going to chase her.
That is a liability issue.
Unless she changes her name, appearance and totally closes her facebook and other social media page - it is going to follow her.

It is always amazing for me that people post online so many stupid things voluntarily - just to make their life more difficult in a totally unexpected situation.
People who are hiring look through those sites ( and many others) all day long.
They do not read your references or letters of recommendation - those don't matter anymore. They search the internet*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Dude, get out of 1990!  It's not a carbon, it just prints out two copies.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



The card number is X'd out on both copies in many places, including where i got lunch today!


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It all goes back to the statute that's already been cited repeatedly in this thread (39-14-114) and that your little buddy was too lazy to read when he was shouting "forgery doesn't require intent". Forgery is a subset of theft under Tennessee law. Notice that all of the gradations of theft are based on monetary value (39-14-105).


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Nope, she put it on Facebook herself along with her statement about low class racists in Tennessee.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Except that there is a signature line on the customer receipt. Most people sign it without even realizing it. Also, most people aren't thieves.
> ...



Some software has signature lines on both receipts...in my experience, that is more common than only one having the line!  (Many terminals simply print two identical copies.)


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She wanted attention, she got it.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I'm saying she did.  Someone posted her notes from school and her words slant upwards just like the "n" word did.  I'm not an expert, but I'm willing to bet on it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The SIMPLEST thing here is, of course, YOU!  God and goddess, this is like debating my cats.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



That's a very astute observation, Vox. I too find it amazing what some people (some young, some not so young) post on social media and other sites. Some of that stuff has a surprisingly long lifespan, and let's face it, an internet search s a cheap (and often very effective), HR tool; it's foolish to expect a prospective employer NOT to use it.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I ate at Olive Garden this evening (which, interestingly enough, is owned by the same parent company as Red Lobster). There was a signature line on both receipts.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



This one?



> 39-14-114. Forgery.
> 
> (a)  A person commits an offense who forges a writing with intent to defraud or harm another.
> 
> ...



I read it, which is why I know it doesn't define defraud, and why I know what it says, and why I know that, even though it is prosecuted as theft, it does not require money to be transferred, or even require an intent to take money.

Want to keep digging? You should stop arguing with me just because you think you are smarter than I am.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



...says the board's resident psychopath!


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Driving through Tennessee once on the way to a conference, I stopped at a gas station to fill up/use the loo.

Written on the restroom wall?

"
OBAMA

Come
Help
A
N****r
Get
Elected
"

I've really only encountered that sort of thing in the mountains of Tennessee.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I can't tell from the examples because they are grainy, so I am giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Polk (Sep 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I am smarter than you are. Hence why I know "defraud" has to refer to money damages, since the entire chapter this provision is in deals with money damages.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



My wife did.  She warned him a dozen times: he raised a hand to her, she would put him in the hospital.  He slapped her.  She beat him to a pulp with a pair of fighting sticks.  Knocked out a couple teeth, cracked half his ribs, gave him a concussion, and broke his wrist...she damn near killed him.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I've talked to young people, I don't think it can be expressed enough for them to be careful what they post, even under assumed names.

I thank God there wasn't an internet when I was young and stupid.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Being the same company, I would be STUNNED if they did not use the same software!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Which is why it is illegal to write a word above a signature on a legal document even if it cannot possibly cost anyone money, which I just proved by using the statute you supplied.


----------



## Vox (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



the smart ones know. and use their accounts ( which all have) just for some contact information.


----------



## National Socialist (Sep 18, 2013)

She violated policy. She is lucky she didn't get fired. Get over the crap wrote on the receipt just another negro trying to make a buck from whining and screaming about racism...


----------



## KissMy (Sep 18, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> hopefully Facebook gets sued for allowing it to be posted.



Facebook is not responsible or liable for the stupid waitress actions.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 18, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > She wrote it herself.
> ...


 
You started this thread, and I think you knew it would become highly controversial presented as you did, like you didn't know the woman STOLE the receipt, POSTED it online to humiliate a person when she gave THE WORST IMAGINABLE SERVICE to a customer paying her salary.

She decided against accepting responsibility for her bad service and creating an absolute no-win scenario for her employer.

Shame on you Luddly. You're a naughty, naughty boy, and you know it too don't you.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 18, 2013)

KissMy said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully Facebook gets sued for allowing it to be posted.
> ...


There's a difference between stupidity and evil. That waitress did evil to a customer who refused to be bulldozed by her bad, disgusting, uncaring service. He decided not to pay her for bad service.

She decided to paint the customer she offended with bad service, as a racist for not rewarding her disgusting service and got her employer in trouble with the NAACP we-can-do-no-wrong bullshit crowd who want blacks to get a free pass for doing disgusting behaviors against white customers for the vindication they believe will come with hateful revenge.

It's not gonna happen.

/soapbox


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 18, 2013)

AnCapAtheist said:


> She violated policy. She is lucky she didn't get fired. Get over the crap wrote on the receipt just another negro trying to make a buck from whining and screaming about racism...


 Employees like her destroy good businesses by making other people targets when they raise a false witness charge by doing a criminal act to destroy a person she already offended with the worst imaginable service in the planet.

She doesn't deserve a public service job. She deserves to be charged with murder if one of her idiot friends decides to go on a hunting/killing spree to threaten the man she abused with bad service and decided to take punitive actions against him for not rewarding this jerkwad service of hers.

I'm not sure you can cure criminal intent with an education when the person is into public humiliation of anyone who doesn't just kiss her bottom twice.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 18, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Assclepias is another keyboard tough guy.
Also defined as a flyspeck in the ocean.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Your point?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The customer was racist.  He wanted to write it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I'm guessing you wont be the first to volunteer to do it will you?  I''d say that too if my only defense was a gun and I wanted to be tough.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Polk said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Interestingly enough I just got back from Texas Road House and I got three slips of paper from the waitress. The mechant copy, the customer copy, and the meal check.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You could always step up and test your theory but my guess is you wouldn't want to make the trip all the way here to just be proved wrong.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


You know you people don't fight anybody unless you're in a pack.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



You must have me confused with your brethren in the KKK.  Those guys need their clown costumes and 10 to 1 odds before they will do anything at all.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You live in the past.  The KKK has been defunct for decades, this is the 21st century (well, for everybody but you, anyway).


----------



## Godboy (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You must have 2013 confused with 1930. The fucking KKK? Youve got to be kidding me. They haven't been relevant in my lifetime, and I'm 40.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Thats funny.  I have a group of them 2 cities away from me.  How do you think I know so much about them?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Just because you are not aware of them doesnt mean they dont still exist.

Ku Klux Klan meeting raises concern in rural California | McClatchy

Information on KKK (Ku Klux Klan) Group


----------



## S.J. (Sep 18, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Really, and how many people have they lynched lately?


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

A black guy is probably safer around the KKK then around other black guys in todays times.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> AnCapAtheist said:
> 
> 
> > She violated policy. She is lucky she didn't get fired. Get over the crap wrote on the receipt just another negro trying to make a buck from whining and screaming about racism...
> ...



Bad service? Per the customer,  he ordered a meal for his wife and himself "to go". Most people don't tip in that situation.  If there's information to the contrary, please link it; otherwise, let's not inject something else here that wasn't there, OK?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



What exactly does that have to do with anything?  You must feel stupid thinking I didnt know about you and your kind huh?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> A black guy is probably safer around the KKK then around other black guys in todays times.



As long as there are only 9 KKK guys a Black guy is perfectly safe.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't agree with everything he's posted, but we've had a reasonable discussion here; so labeling him like that (based on one post?) is a bit much, IMHO.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He may or may not hate black people. That is irrelevant. The fact remains that she posted a customer's private financial information on the internet in clear violation of the law and Red Lobster policy. He claims he wrote only the word "none". Who has the greater credibility?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Writing "none" on the receipt was rude enough, as was NOT tipping.
> ...



You would starve in Alabama. Even the salad is fried.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Its amazing how some people say they are not racist but get upset when a Black person doesnt agree with them.  Some react like I spit in the popes food.  Personally I think its latent racism but they aren't man or woman enough to admit it.  I'd have a lot more respect if they would just be truthful.  If everyone was actually looking for solutions to problems like you then things would be way more productive.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

Without the white man the black man would be sitting in the dark at night


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The person at their place of employment.  People are driven by fear of loss or significant gain.  Since we are by nature fearful, negative things have more import in our decision making.  Most people dont up give up their guns because of fear for example.  She could have lost her job and still may.  Thats a high risk gamble for no reason.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Without the white man the black man would be sitting in the dark at night



Lewis Latimer may disagree with you.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

The ****** is way overrated:

Whites & blacks 100 Facts (and One Lie)


----------



## S.J. (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It means they're irrelevant and have been for 50 years or more, but your kind don't have anyone else to blame for your miserable lives, so you have to keep bringing them up as if that boogyman was still a threat to anybody.  Damn, you're pathetic.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Without the white man the black man would be sitting in the dark at night
> ...


That was a ****** that learned from a white man in America, nothing from Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> The ****** is way overrated:
> 
> Whites & blacks 100 Facts (and One Lie)



Keep chanting that while I repossess you trailer and lap you multiple times over in income!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



If they were irrelevant their thought patterns would not be reflected in so many on this board. I would be a big fool not note their existence and point them out.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The ****** is way overrated:
> ...


Typical shit talkin ******


----------



## S.J. (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your comebacks are pretty pathetic too.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Nothing but your ancestors.  Remember you are a mutation from the original homo sapiens that first came to prominence in Africa.  Lets not even get into the fact Thomas Edison would have never been able to invent his substandard, expensive light bulb that Lewis Latimer improved and made affordable if not for the science first taught to the Greeks by the Egyptians.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I was unaware that it was supposed to be a comeback.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dream on ******


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Typical inbred white trailer trash.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

3/4 human

1/3 monkey people


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I forgot that inbreeding causes a lost of intelligence.  Have someone explain evolution and DNA to you.  Its a concrete fact.  Dont shoot the messenger.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like a monkey, smells like a monkey, acts like a monkey.

******* are monkey people


----------



## Godboy (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



White whales still exist too, but they are just as rare.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's the score on credit card terminals....they print TWO receipts....one for the customer, one is kept with the customer's signature on it.  The customer does not get a copy of the merchant receipt.  You who imagine or want it that way are now too fucking annoying to reply to further.  There is a standard that does not change with the processor, most transactions, over 90% eventually go through First Data.  I owned a First Data agency and worked for Cardservice International who First Data owns.  Hypercom, Verifone, Ingenico, and First Data terminals all operate in the manner I just described....older units like Nurit, which Verifone bought out, and Linkpoint which we used to sell at CSI all operated the same way.  That's it, end of discussion unless ya'll want to continue looking like chimps on a typewriter.

Further, the post about some woman beating her father with nunchucks was too ridiculous to believe.  It had no place in a discussion about a boy and his dad sorting out who's KING of the Castle which is as old as civilization.  This thread is testament to the mentally ill who inhabit this board.  Going off on tangents fueled by liquor, boredom, fatigue or a combination of them; all a thin masquerade cloaked in racism and internet posing.  I'm done with it and suggest the mods should close it down.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> 3/4 human
> 
> 1/3 monkey people



Having trouble adding I see.  That inbred recessive trait tends to kick in when using cognitive functions.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I forgot that inbreeding causes a lost of intelligence.


Inbreeding causes humans to look the same, like the monkey people


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Whats your point in all that?  They exist and still pose a problem to me and my objectives.  What are you not getting regarding that?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot that inbreeding causes a lost of intelligence.
> ...



All you trailer park trash look the same so I agree.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

******* think raping babies cures Aids

http://www.ragemeister.com/Opinions2003/Black Men Raping Babies in South Africa - An Epidemic.htm


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Tank said:


> Looks like a monkey, smells like a monkey, acts like a monkey.
> 
> ******* are monkey people



Ok, BOTH of you, stop, take a deep breath, and look at yourselves.This is EXACTLY what I've been talking about. Now, you decide; you want to have an honest dialogue on this, or just insult each other?

Somebody, tell me why we can't have a thread on a racial issue, without it degenerating into this.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> ******* think raping babies cures Aids
> 
> Black Men Raping Babies in South Africa - An Epidemic



White trailer park trash think they have a right to rape boys

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FNorth_American_Man%2FBoy_Love_Association&ei=9JQ6UuH3DOqKiALrz4DoCA&usg=AFQjCNG0WLdsVYuhInlJMxurbIoyDv8Jmw&sig2=H5NBHiBwuasi2LcR7H21ZA


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I apologize Gadfly.  I wont post anymore stupid stuff.  I dont know about Tank though.


----------



## Tank (Sep 19, 2013)

Why do you ******* have so much aids?


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Why do you ******* have so much aids?



OK Tank.  Asclepias was man enough for apologize for the garbage he posted; now, let's see if YOU are.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Sep 19, 2013)

[MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]

Weren't all these Progressives hating on me because I'm waiter? 

I have an entire thread that exposes what hypocritical scum you are.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> A black guy is probably safer around the KKK then around other black guys in todays times.


Both groups take the law into their own hands and diminish the republic. 

It's a sad day when blacks divide themselves from everybody else and demand not equal rights, but superior rights or threaten violent protests in which they destroy businesses by mob justice and cause everybody's insurance to go through the ceiling in black areas where violence is a suicidal alternative to doing right in the first place.

Their leaders make them believe they are above the law, and that's bad.

Their music idols teach them language that demeans everybody else, which brings a certain amount of misery when they get shot for using abusive language against people they make feel they have no use for.

They're teaching young women to cheat employers and abuse white customers for the cause. Leaders of the cause swoop down and threaten to riot and burn small business areas to the tune of billions of dollars. By hamstringing their own businesses, they disable the funding of black scholarships, libraries, and gifts to schools to benefit poor children. The leaders get rich and don't give a damn about other black people, and nobody calls them on it.

In other words, they cooperate with their own worst enemies, but no enemy American blacks have is worse than themselves. Not one.

You're right Tank, they're statistically safer around today's KKK than each other because they find other alternatives than to lead exemplary lives so their children will know what good is. Instead of nurturing their strengths, blacks are nurturing disaster on a terminal basis in this and other nations they choose to diminish with self-killing agendas.

Their leaders into this dark age of morality need a spanking.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Polite speech cannot penetrate the world of drug worship, Gadfly. Drugs center its user on self and not society, except to get money for drugs by any means possible that does not require doing a job that pays less than crime and criminal get-rich-quick schemes that just do not keep black men out of jail. In jail, instead of rehabilitation, men experience reinforcement for crimes so when they get out of jail, it's rinse, repeat.

Their old friends are eager to have them back needing employment in criminal enterprises, so they become quickly reintroduced to the drug world in which prison was a mere temporary escape, yet in some prisons, drug behaviors continue to control addicts instead of reform them.

It won't stop until blacks have no choice but to stop the drugs and live in the dignity of being givers instead of constant takers and punishers of law enforcement employees.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You proved no such thing. You did what you always do: make a claim without any support then dogmatically claim you've "proven" it.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Any evidence to support that claim other than "I know how shady those colored are"? I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Exactly. Also, while her actions violate the company's policy (and if I was a betting man, I'd place a significant wager on her being fired after the media attention dies down), this repeated claim that she committed a crime is laughable.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> 3/4 human
> 
> 1/3 monkey people



You know, your racist crap about how stupid black people would be a lot more effective if you didn't screw up basic math.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > A black guy is probably safer around the KKK then around other black guys in todays times.
> ...



The mere existence of black people is just as offensive to you as a terrorist group.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



First of all, let's understand the "drug and thug" culture you reference are NOT "black America" as a whole. This is a subset of the black community, and while it's a very visible subset, because of both behavior, and the fact that its very existence is something to be exploited for money or political gain from BOTH sides of the spectrum, the fact remains that it neither represents nor defines the black community as a whole, and more that the white version of the drug and thug culture (we do have one, you know) or  other not-so-nice elements defines or represents the white community. The nature of our society, and the way we get our news is such, that most of the time, it's ugliness, or bad/antisocial behavior, or other negative stuff, that makes the news headlines. There's a reason for that: people have discovered that unpleasant news is a great way to demonize your perceived foes, or gain sympathy for your perceived friends. Liberal or conservative, minority or majority,people on BOTH sides exploit this stuff to reinforce their preconceptions, and/or promote their own agenda. Sometimes, this is calculated and deliberate, sometimes, it seems more like a conditioned reflex, but it all helps create a picture that's more perception than reality. That's what I'm seeing here, and it's a big part of this problem.

Now, I happen to live in the South, in a state where the population is about 28% black, so I don't have to go far to encounter black people-all kinds of them,young, older, poor, somewhere in the middle, extremely successful.  I can tell you, that MOST young black men are NOT drug-using, criminal thugs, and MOST black women aren't lazy welfare queens. They are no more that, that all Southern white people are toothless, uneducated, inbred, trailer park dwelling trash. INcidentally if you ask why  black people tolerate the negative elements in their own communities, I might ask you why we tolerate the negative element in our own; and we must, by most reckoning, because I note that our own druggies and thugs are still there-we haven't exactly exiled them, have we? How about, we stop pretending our own garbage and dirty laundry doesn't stink-because it really does, you know.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



So far the most open minded person I have encountered on this message board.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Thats a great summary of the issue except that it is not the problem the majority of Blacks have.  Its also the same thing that exists in the white community but is largely ignored.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

For those of you saying this young lady is not fit to be employed as a nurse, I question your judgement.  Who really believes that this young lady is now a bad person because she posted this guys partial information?  Please explain why.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

Look, everyone, the reason we are having this discussion in the first place, is because of the atmosphere which exists in America with regard to race. It is, quite frankly a mess, and I don't pretend to know haow to fix it, but I'm pretty sure I know how NOT to. What i"ve seen here, has been far more about blame and finger pointing that proposing solutions, or even asking questions.

First of all, it's NOT "someone else's problem" there's plenty of blame to go around, and we ALL (and I do mean ALL) own a piece of it. That applies whether we're black or white, liberal or conservative, republican or democrat. Everybody has said, done, or helped promote something that aggravated the situation, rather than fixing it.  Sometimes, that's been done with the best of intentions; other times, the motivation has been a good bit less than sweetness and light.

The reason the racial divide gets exploited from all sides is because we buy into the stereotypes and generaliztions that are behind it. Make no mistake about it - EVERY TIME you let some politician or activist  convince you that it's ok to mistrust or even hate "THEM" because most of "THEM" hate you, or resent you, or are out to do you harm, and you vote, or act, on that, YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM. EVERY TIME you tell yourself you need to get even with "THEM" because of some past grievance, YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM. EVERY TIME you play along with exploiting people's worst instincts and fears about people who don't look like them, because it promotes the rest of your agenda, YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.Race hustlers (there are some)and opportunistic politicians don't exist in a vacuum; they are out there, because enough of the rest of us buy the snake oil they peddle, and they'll stop peddling it, only when there are too few customers to make it worth their while. Decry what they do ,all you want, but just remember that what feeds them is YOUR fear, YOUR mistrust, YOUR ignorance...and MINE.You want to make it better,? Then stop consuming this manure (because that's what most of it really is, wrapped in a thin veneer of truth), and quit spreading it. If Even most of us did that, even most of the time, I suspect things would be very different. As it is, most of us apparently aren't smart enough to do that, but we have to start somewhere, even if it's one person at a time.

Now that I've said something to piss off blacks, whites, democrats, republicans, and both ends of the political spectrum, you may now resume your regularly scheduled hatefest...if you still want to.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

I have serious doubts if a real discussion can be held.  Todays society values the right to say what they want to say regardless of who they offend over being PC enough to find out the other sides view by asking polite questions.  Most people feel that they have already made up their mind as to how "those people" are and nothing they hear will change that. In fact they violently oppose new information or exposure of known information as incorrect in order to hold onto their beliefs.  Your post only pisses off people that dont have the humility or internal fortitude to admit when they are wrong.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who are you to state what the customer 'wanted to do"?
Are you now off the "I know billionaires thing" and on to the mind reader thing?
Oh yes, I forgot, bigots like you think every Caucasian is a racist. Sure. 
You can keep believing that if it makes you feel better.
The fact is in order to continue your race crusade this MUST be a racial incident. 
Otherwise, this thing will keep you up at night.
Perhaps you should worry about keeping your own house in order instead of looking for things with which to bother yourself.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes yes yes..And the Chinese and not the Italians invented spaghetti. Who fucking cares.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I'm the same as all the people that said the young lady wrote it for a hoax or attention.  Why does that bother you?

I was never on anything and never have claimed to be a mind reader.  Where did you get that information from?

I know for a fact not all whites are racist so try another approach.

How did you miss the fact that the customer is accused of writing a racial slur on the receipt?  I would think that was pretty clear evidence this is a racial incident.

I would take your advice only if you promise to take it yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Tank does.  Thats who I was talking to.  Are you his big brother or just his self-appointed guardian?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


First, about the waitress writing the slur herself..I am not arguing that point. I am convinced through looking at the samples of handwriting that have been presented here in this thread, the customer's handwriting on the samples in no way matches the written slur..
With that stated.....You wrote "he wanted to write it"...The slur...That is you deciding for yourself that had an inside look at the customer's thoughts. Hence a mind reader.

In your posts, you've used general statements as descriptors for Caucasians. One can logically conclude then, that if you believe one to be racist, then you believe ALL are racist
" How did you miss the fact that the customer is accused of writing a racial slur on the receipt?  I would think that was pretty clear evidence this is a racial incident."

The operative being "accused"...No proof mind you. And of course with the writing of the slur having no distinct similarity to the other samples of the customer's writing, you make a conclusion without proper evidence. On your part, that shows a need to see this have a singular outcome. 
Without proof, therefore this cannot be a racial incident.

Look, you are battling for a lost cause. The writing is different in the samples and that in and of itself is enough evidence to sway any logical person to conclude the customer did not write the slur.
Now, if that is difficult for you to accept, well then you'll just have to be pissed off.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ok....Find any similarities of my posts to tank's posts. 
Have directed any racial slurs to you? Have I even used a racial slur?
In fact have you noticed me using that silly "n-word" thing? 
BTW you insist you do not consider all Caucasians to be racist, yet you use a racist buzz term..That being "your ancestors"..
Two can play at this race card game bullshit. I can do this all day long.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



I dont think you were closely following the previous comments before you latched onto mine. I have specifically said that its unknown who actually wrote it.  I was merely responding to the poster that also felt they were a mind reader and said she was stupid and wrote it. which I noticed you did not call out.

Your logic is not very logical if you conclude that me thinking one white person is racist then all must be.

I disagree this is not a racial incident.  It was a racial slur regardless of who wrote it.  That alone makes it a racial incident.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Someone posted her school notes.  Compare them to the "n" word on the receipt.  Her words, and the "n" word slant upwards.  Then look at his letter to the restaurant and the word "none" on the receipt.  His words all stay on the line.  That's my proof.  What's yours?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



If you are coming to the defense of Tank then I have to assume your just a dirty racist like he is.  Why would you support what he is saying and attack me if you weren't?  Does that make any sense to you?

I dont get what you mean by racist buzz word.  What word would you suggest I use to describe a persons ancestors that was not a racist buzz word?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Thats not proof.  Thats called guessing.  I looked at your "proof" and concluded her capital N went off to the right at a straight angle where the one on the receipt curved off to the left.  If you are looking for my proof its about as solid as yours is.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



No, you are basing yours on one letter "n", I'm basing mine on a writing style.  Many words, almost all slanted upwards.  You'd think she would have been smart enough to write it on the line instead of in her normal manner.  Then again, if she was smart, she wouldn't have faked it in the first place.  Did you watch that interview?  At one point she looks down like she's going to cry and in the next second her head his up again as she's explaining and there's no sign of any tears.....maybe she's a psychopath?  I can't imagine anyone doing something like this and not feeling bad about it but it's clear she doesn't.  I doubt we'll be getting a confession from her.  No, the only way the truth will come out is if the customer sues and a handwriting expert is called in.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


SHow me where I come to the defense of tank..
One more time. I refuse to use 'that word'..In that refusal, how is it you come to think I am defending a person who uses a word I find to be unusable?
It is not the word itself. It is the context in which you used the term.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


  Thats what you are basing yours on.  Did you forget what you just wrote?  I looked at the rest of her writing and it doesn't look at all like the N word on the receipt to me.  What makes your guess correct and my guess incorrect?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Notice how she slants her words upwards when she writes?  Notice how his stay on the line?  Do you deny that?  Do you think it's an anomaly?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> SHow me where I come to the defense of tank..
> One more time. I refuse to use 'that word'..In that refusal, how is it you come to think I am defending a person who uses a word I find to be unusable?
> It is not the word itself. It is the context in which you used the term.



He clearly uses the word but somehow you totally missed its blatantly racist use and cursed at me.  What gives?



thereisnospoon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



No I don't notice that.  Yes I do deny it.  Yes I noticed in his letter he stayed between the provided lines.  I don't get your point in concluding she wrote the letter from that.  I don't get how you conclude he is innocent from 1 handwriting sample where he probably was trying his best to write in a manner that would cause people to think he didn't write it.  Again what makes your guess correct and mine incorrect?


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



The "e" in both "none" and N word look exactly the same. Also, what's your source for her "school notes"?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Exactly. Also, while her actions violate the company's policy (and *if I was a betting man*, I'd place a significant wager on her being fired after the media attention dies down), this repeated claim that she committed a crime is laughable.



You're a "man"?    What is it with these swishers using a female (coyote ugly) avatar?  There ain't anything mysterious about a transvestite, son.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe because you're a racist who thinks he's a badass because he might have whipped a frightened white boy or two....here's some news for ya.....you ain't a badass and there are thousands of white boys who'd slap your eyebrows off so lose the tude....you appear to be brighter than you let on....which makes me think you're probably white or mulatto.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



After a lifetime of sensitivity training, the lesson I get from this is that if you have a Black waitress, you better tip her big, regardless of service.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Also, while her actions violate the company's policy (and *if I was a betting man*, I'd place a significant wager on her being fired after the media attention dies down), this repeated claim that she committed a crime is laughable.
> ...



I'm a fan of German opera, but I would expect your knowledge of culture to be about the same as your knowledge of anything else (none).


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I'm a handwriting expert of sorts and you're right....the added "******" isn't in the same hand as the guy's signature.  The witch belongs in a jail cell.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It is laughable to say that posting a person's credit card information online is illegal?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



German opera?  

can I spot em or what?


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I'm aware it has neither reached the trailer park, nor would it be understood if it did.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, the initial claim was that she had committed forgery. It's already been shown that wasn't true. Now you're moving to "posting a person's credit card information online", which just isn't true.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I have serious doubts if a real discussion can be held.  Todays society values the right to say what they want to say regardless of who they offend over being PC enough to find out the other sides view by asking polite questions.  Most people feel that they have already made up their mind as to how "those people" are and nothing they hear will change that. In fact they violently oppose new information or exposure of known information as incorrect in order to hold onto their beliefs.  Your post only pisses off people that dont have the humility or internal fortitude to admit when they are wrong.



I value my freedom more than I value your pretense at offense because I know that restricting freedom of speech that might offend you means people are not free to talk about religion or politicians. If you don't understand that, fuck off.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whether the armchair attorneys believe it or not, Facebook is an accessory to mail fraud with this and is also in for a HUGE hit in a civil action.  They best learn to moderate their members before a court sends them a message inside a subpoena.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Doesn't it make you feel good about yourself, proving what a pushover you wish you had been?  In real life instead of in your nicey-nice fantasy, these predatory and always escalating whiners would have taken your silence as being intimidated.  Your imaginary guilt-filled Oprah would have said to herself, "If I can get away with that, I can get away with something even nastier next time, maybe even shake Whitey down for some guilt money.  And the Demcrats got my back."


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



The e in none looks as much like the e in the slur as Obama looks like Mark Wahlburg, in other words, only a racist or a hack would insist there is no difference.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



His name and the last 4 digits of his credit card number were posted online.  The last 4 numbers are the most important.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



No, the initial claim is that she posted private information online. That is true even if she didn't write the slur, but whoever did write the slur did commit forgery.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Du bist eine dumme Schlampe und ein douche... Fick dich selbst, Sheila


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I have serious doubts if a real discussion can be held.  Todays society values the right to say what they want to say regardless of who they offend over being PC enough to find out the other sides view by asking polite questions.  Most people feel that they have already made up their mind as to how "those people" are and nothing they hear will change that. In fact they violently oppose new information or exposure of known information as incorrect in order to hold onto their beliefs.  Your post only pisses off people that dont have the humility or internal fortitude to admit when they are wrong.



Well, Asclepias, if it were easy, we'd have had that discussion a long, long time ago...but we haven't, so here we are. Against us is layer upon layer of mistrust, of ignorance, of violence and retribution; of so much that is the worst in any of us. Of all that though, it's the ignorance, and the fear born of it, that contributes most to keeping matters as they are. It's ignorance, that lets us see another person as a color, not an individual man or woman; that tells us it's ok to assume how another feels, rather than ask; that lets us think it's OK to slight others because "they hate me anyway, so they don't matter." It seems incomprehensible to those of us who have lived where we were more or less forced to interact with those on the other side of the black-white divide, but I'd bet there's a surprisingly high percentage of both blacks and whites who have never had a friend of "the other race"(and I wonder how many of those wouldn't even want to). It's a whole lot easier to dislike, stereotype, generalize and dehumanize someone we don't really know as an individual, than someone we do.

On top of that, there's an issue of socioeconomic class embedded in all this that is every bit as much an issue as skin color, if not more so. Aside from the resentment that can engender, there's the idea that economic (and social) advancement is a zero-sum game, in which one person's advancement can only come at someone else's expense. Whether that last is really true, most people seem to believe it is, and if most of us aren't very good with humility, or admitting we might have been wrong, we're even worse at self-sacrifice for someone else (especially someone else we don't even really know, and maybe even have a hard time identifying with).

So, I suppose there's an awful lot of grounds for thinking this is hopeless, but I've seen us get past even worse. I grew up in the segregated South, and I've seen attitudes change within my own lifetime. Is it perfect?  Of course not, not even close, but I can tell you there's a level of acceptance unthinkable forty or fifty years ago. Most of it has happened one heart and mind at a time, and it has happened, in spite of those on both sides who didn't want it to, because most people most of the time really are basically decent, when they let themselves be, and really don't want to hurt someone else, so long as they aren't hurt in the process. That part gives me hope that one day, we'll eventually  figure out that "being like me" doesn't necessarily mean "looking like me". I won't live to see it, but some of the younger folks might.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Putting it in German only makes you look stupid, not me.  Grow up!  When you result to insults and colorful language, it's obvious you've lost the debate, regardless of the language you use for your insults.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Your assesment of me couldn't be farther off base. I'm not a racist nor a badass. I do find that most racist white boys are cowards so you are possibly right about the level of skill they had in actually backing up their tough talk.  I'm amused that to you I appear brighter than I let on.  I was unaware that I was trying to impress you or cared what you thought. I'm also amused you would think I was white or mulatto.  What bearing would that have on how intelligent I am?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I would have thought you would get that writing a racial slur on the receipt for a black female waitress to see was cowardly and wrong.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



The nation never committed itself to this Civil Rights for the Uncivilized.  The ruling class and its captive media forced that down our throats.  So I'm not bothered at all by the inevitable reaction to a tyranny of an elite that turned loose a misfit minority on us.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I have serious doubts if a real discussion can be held.  Todays society values the right to say what they want to say regardless of who they offend over being PC enough to find out the other sides view by asking polite questions.  Most people feel that they have already made up their mind as to how "those people" are and nothing they hear will change that. In fact they violently oppose new information or exposure of known information as incorrect in order to hold onto their beliefs.  Your post only pisses off people that dont have the humility or internal fortitude to admit when they are wrong.
> ...



Thats great.  I dont wish to infringe on your freedom of speech.  Just dont be upset when I exercise mine in a like manner.  Now that we have that settled are you looking for information or are you just venting what you feel?  That way I know where you stand and wont get offended and you can do likewise.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I have serious doubts if a real discussion can be held.  Todays society values the right to say what they want to say regardless of who they offend over being PC enough to find out the other sides view by asking polite questions.  Most people feel that they have already made up their mind as to how "those people" are and nothing they hear will change that. In fact they violently oppose new information or exposure of known information as incorrect in order to hold onto their beliefs.  Your post only pisses off people that dont have the humility or internal fortitude to admit when they are wrong.
> ...



I agree with all your points.  It wasn't until a young lady forced me to see the insanity of my beliefs when I was younger that I realized I was wrong in some of my previously held notions. I know the problem is extremely deep and complex with roots in economics, politics, and racism.  Its sort of sad that people are afraid to talk about it face to face and only use message boards to vent.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



My reply wasn't addressed to you....


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Well, a lot of people think like that, and maybe, they think it works for them. I doubt it, though. To start with, the young woman in question was exactly ZERO threat to me, or anyone else. If I hadn't risen to the bait, that would have at least challenged her assumptions; whether it ultimately changed them, or not, and all it would have cost me, is a tiny bit of self-restraint. It's possible she was the sort of person who did that every day; there are plenty of them, both black and white. Or, she could have been an ordinarily nice individual, who had just come from an unpleasant encounter at the end of a frustrating day, and took it out on the next available person; that happens a lot , too. Whichever it was, I doubt what I said to her had any real effect in altering her future behavior; All I did, was act like she most probably expected me to. It was, after all, just a nasty word, and I don't see, looking back on it, that using it really "proved" much of anything.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



So you ended it with ",Sheila" for no reason?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



All racists are cowards and now I doubt you ever been in a fight other than here behind the safety of your keyboard.  I don't care what you pose as here.....I don't get a black vibe from your writing either so I'm confident I pegged you perfect.  Your continued defense of the waitress in question is a racist attitude....you know she's a grifter same as the rest of us so there's nothing else to judge you by.  

Most of the leftists here are racists...they're content to keep black families locked up in the projects instead of moving in next door.  Racism in America is an industry fostered by democraps who talk the talk but do nothing to improve the black experience.  The majority of us whites are disgusted what happened after Dr. king was murdered.  Rap music and race pimps like Jesse and Al have destroyed his legacy and put more blacks in prisons and cemetaries then the Klan ever did.   Now it's time for blacks to stand and deliver on all the benefits and breaks they've gotten from the white majority....we're done waiting for the payoff.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have never, and will never, begrudge anyone what they say, even if they insult me, or my beliefs, in the process. I don't want a government that can tell people not to insult me, because it will turn around and tell me not to say something that others find insulting. I will, however, point out to you when you lump me in with people like tank, that I am not him.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



HOLY CRAP!  I didn't think twice about that being YOUR name....Please accept my apology....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I call male fairies "Sheila"......seriously.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I'd agree with that, except that both the display of intellectual snobbery and the response to it are more amusing (and arguably a lot less poisonous), than some of the other "dialogue" in this thread.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Weird, since you're the one that ran into this thread making a series of legal claims.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



He ended it with Shiela as an insult to Polk, don't take it personally.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That rests of the assumption that he didn't write the slur (of which there is no evidence of, other than your belief of a mass conspiracy) and there was an intent to defraud. Even if you could show she wrote it, there is no evidence of intent to defraud.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Sheila's broader point is still accurate, however. He doesn't have any idea what he's talking about, so his response is "I don't like you, so you're a fag".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



No, it rests on the evidence that he didn't write the slur. Unlike you, I can tell the difference between an e that has three pen strokes and one that has 1.

Not that facts have ever stopped you from making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



That is hos problem, she doesn't have to make it hers.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I agree that racists are cowards.  What does that make you when you doubt that I am Black because my writing doesn't have a black vibe? Would you prefer I use gangsta rap to convey my thoughts?

My fighting history is really a non issue unless you feel froggy.  Thats not how I measure myself.  I measure myself on my ability to be open minded and learn new things.  I'm happy for you that you feel you have me pegged.  Its amusing but hey whatever turns you on. Your thoughts on what happened after a racist put Dr King in the ground are based on shallow observations that dont begin to scratch the surface of the issue.  Personally I dont really care what time you think it is. Until you show you are way more intelligent than how you sound i'm going to have to disregard what you say as uninformed prattle.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Have any evidence he didn't write the slur? No. It's just based on your gut feeling that black people are out to get you.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No "claims"....I've been in various businesses that required legal advice over the years and have a degree in Journalism which is how I know you've been confusing forgery and fraud law with libel law.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Sure, but she's free to have an opinion about it (note that you're disputing that).


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




My point is not to begrudge people on what they say.  My point is if you are looking for answers and you are not getting any maybe its time to consider your approach in obtaining answers.  i find in real life that talking to people politely produces way more information than talking shit to them and expecting a productive conversation.  Why I thought that would translate to a message board is beyond me.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



You were the one that claimed she had committed forgery, and you were the only one to reference libel law.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You want to talk to a retired MARINE about gettin "froggy" do ya?   You best leave that right where it sits, sonny.  Oh, and I grew up in Detroit, know 50 times what you do about urban blacks, and never heard a black man use the word "prattle".

You been BUSTED punk.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



That's right because you're a very confused transvestite and I cleared that up for you.  Practice your law someplace where you don't get your ears boxed next time, Sheila.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Maybe you better stop...since it is a real name.  

Apology accepted, although to be honest, your language was really unacceptable no matter who it was aimed at.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Stop that!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



What difference does it make that you may be a retired marine? Yes, if you feel froggy then jump.  What exactly are you going to do about it if I dont leave it alone? My guess is pretty much nothing except talk.  Funny you think you know more about urban Black guys than me.  I am one.  I grew up in Oakland CA.  If you have doubt as to how Black I may or may not be you can always find out.


----------



## Polk (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But he knows you can't be black because your vocabulary is too big.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I wonder how people like him convince themselves of stuff like that when evidence is all around them?  I wonder if he really knows the meaning of racist or if its just a word he heard someone say once? The mind is powerful when it comes to delusion.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



  Okay, from now on I'll call him "Tiffany"....better?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



much.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"find out" how?  Take up an invite to a meeting and have your punk ass never show, BOY?  You ain't just a punk, you're a candyass punk....a sissy, a tulip-eater, don't ask don't tell kinda punk.  phffftttttt.....


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> The ****** is way overrated:
> 
> Whites & blacks 100 Facts (and One Lie)



I found _The Bell Curve_ to be so obviously true that I skimmed through the first half.  Then I saw the "bait and switch" in the second half, about Whites who the authors want us to think are as superior to other Whites as Whites are to Blacks.  The authors try to push the class-biased indentured servitude of college education as a yardstick to determine which Whites are superior.  Until people are paid a salary to go to college, college graduates aren't worth anything. 

 This is more important than giving unearned benefits to Blacks.  Not only that, but encouraging the truly talented to develop their superiority, which is necessary to avoid the decay and collapse of a civilization, has to take a different approach in grade schools and high schools.  All approaches, including the conditions of employment, should be modeled on the way we have motivated superior athletes to develop their skills.
abeautifulmind - Home


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Pretty simple way to find out.  Lets meet for coffee.  You down?


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but THAT is funny! What's the matter, Marine? You've never known an educated black man (or woman)?  Well, I have, and a lot of them use words like that; why, some of them don't even talk in "ebonics" at all; imagine that!  I think you really need to get out more, and broaden your horizons just a bit (like beyond the next block, for starters).


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The ****** is way overrated:
> ...



Even when something is *almost* congenial to your way of thinking, you still have to cherry pick, and accept only the parts that fit your own worldview. You know, this is just a suggestion, but I think you might have a hard time learning anything new, with such a closed mind.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The ****** is way overrated:
> ...



Another example of the truth that multiculties are economic snobs.  The rich hate all other White people.  Until Whites disempower them, including the phony Conservative rich, we deserve everything that has happened to us since the elitists passed the Civil Rights for the Uncivilized Bill in 1964.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Oooooh! You sound like a badass.  Are you a badass?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Looks like a monkey, smells like a monkey, acts like a monkey.
> 
> ******* are monkey people



Well, at long as we're allowed to go there, I'll add something that would get me banned on most "freedom of speech" Internet shams.  I saw a National Geographic show about baboons once and noticed that walking on all fours required big asses.  So that's even more proof that the Negro is a slightly evolved ape. 

 Sometimes the truth sounds like trolling.  I'm just stating a fact that people don't want to deal with.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



More likely he is one of those KKK members I made a point of provoking while I was in the military.  Every last one of them were wimpy panty waste.  Sort of like this dude.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Tank said:


> Why do you ******* have so much aids?



They have more anal sex, which is the only way for a heterosexual to get AIDS.  The reason for hetero AIDS in Africa is not only their genetic proclivity towards anal, but because they can't afford any other method of birth control.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Oh, NOW I see! You hate ANYONE who happens to have been more successful than you.That's so UNFAIR, I mean, they couldn't POSSIBLY have worked harder than you, or be smarter than you, or even have been luckier than you! No, "They" had to have cheated, somehow, they just...HAD TO, and now, they want to give those awful misfit minorities the piece of the pie you SHOULD have had, too! Yep, just GIVE it to them, after insisting YOU earn it (like they didn't of course)! That's quite a grievance you have, there! It's OK...really. Now, tell us what else in your life is an unfortunate result of your, ah,  "victimhood"? That IS what you're claiming, right? That every negative thing that ever happened to you is all someone else's fault Why you've been...discriminated against! Yeah, that's what it is!    I'm sorry, I really am; but there's just one thing-that complaint of yours...well it's the same one you get so outraged about when minorities say it.....


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



The door is open, but the room is vacant.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a monkey, smells like a monkey, acts like a monkey.
> ...



If you got some education beyond a few snippets you pick up on the idiot box and the interweb, you might know that current scientific thought in anthropology and genetics disagrees emphatically with that brilliant little theoretical insight, but thanks for sharing anyway....


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Look, everyone, the reason we are having this discussion in the first place, is because of the atmosphere which exists in America with regard to race. It is, quite frankly a mess, and I don't pretend to know haow to fix it, but I'm pretty sure I know how NOT to. What i"ve seen here, has been far more about blame and finger pointing that proposing solutions, or even asking questions.
> 
> First of all, it's NOT "someone else's problem" there's plenty of blame to go around, and we ALL (and I do mean ALL) own a piece of it. That applies whether we're black or white, liberal or conservative, republican or democrat. Everybody has said, done, or helped promote something that aggravated the situation, rather than fixing it.  Sometimes, that's been done with the best of intentions; other times, the motivation has been a good bit less than sweetness and light.
> 
> ...



Your sermons are syrup.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Look, everyone, the reason we are having this discussion in the first place, is because of the atmosphere which exists in America with regard to race. It is, quite frankly a mess, and I don't pretend to know haow to fix it, but I'm pretty sure I know how NOT to. What i"ve seen here, has been far more about blame and finger pointing that proposing solutions, or even asking questions.
> ...


Translation:

Intelligent people are now added to the list of people I fear.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Not really; it's just that there is not a lifetimes's worth of leftover garbage all over the floor, the furniture, and the closet, so it wouldn't look "lived in" to you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



It is not a gut feeling, not that I expect you to understand the difference. Gut feelings are guesses based on first impressions, not a rational examination of the evidence. The evidence clearly shows he didn't write it, and I have explained why more than once. 

If I went on gut feelings I would still be arguing that, since he didn't write it, she must have, but I have clearly said that I don't think she did, and even defended that position against an attack from someone who thought she did. You can cling to you gut all you want, I will make rational decisions based on the evidence.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



More like the knowledge in the room exists in a dimension he has not evolved enough to be able to see yet.  Therefore the room is empty.  You know what they say "when the student is ready the teacher will appear".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe you should stop assuming I want answers from idiots.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No worse than writing "dumbass."  Having a wider and longer-term social conscience, I am more concerned about the millennia of oppression suffered by dumbasses.  Not being a dumbass myself, I have no selfish interest in my cause, unlike you with your crybaby attitude about your word.  My halo is holier.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



When you ask me questions. Please id them as being rhetorical.  Most people assume if you ask a question you want an answer.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Your view on what is more offending or worse is subjective.  Its clear most people dont think like you.  Only the dregs of humanity think there is no difference.  We ALL know if it was a guy he would not have dared to do it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



When I ask idiots questions it is so they can prove they are idiots.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



How does that make you feel to prove someone an idiot?  Does that make you feel better about yourself?


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



inbreeding is the most common in the inner-city ghetto communities


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I might be wrong about them being an idiot.


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> For those of you saying this young lady is not fit to be employed as a nurse, I question your judgement.  Who really believes that this young lady is now a bad person because she posted this guys partial information?  Please explain why.



becasue it is a violation of the fundamental principle of privacy. she does not understand those and any medical facility which is highly liable under HIPAA law will be liable if the employ her.

Patients can be much bigger assholes than restaurant customers - simply because the encounter time is longer and the service provided is much harder and less pleasant.

If she can't hold herself together and has to go on facebook for revenge - she is a big liability for any medical facility.

that if one believes she was really offended by a customer, which is unlikely.
in the instant she wrote it herself and went online - she is not only a monetary liability as in the first instance, but a definite criminal liability as well.


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> The "e" in both "none" and N word look exactly the same. Also, what's your source for her "school notes"?



no, they don't. they are TOTALLY different.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...





Wrong on all your smug assumptions.   As long as they make your bias against justifiable bias seem to be the objective and morally superior attitude your intellectual nannies have told you to take, you'll never snap out of your above-it-all self-esteem self-delusion.  If you had rolled over and taken her self-centered rudeness lying down, you would have sent her away with the feeling she could do it again.  That would have harassed other people, which you blithely ignore in your self-evaluation. As it was, you probably scared her from ever again tempting Whites to bring back Jim Crow.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



So your stance is everyone is an idiot until they prove they are not?


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



no, it was not.

it is still the most reliable option.
It has been shown that the word could not have been written by the customer - that's what has been proven.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you saying this young lady is not fit to be employed as a nurse, I question your judgement.  Who really believes that this young lady is now a bad person because she posted this guys partial information?  Please explain why.
> ...



So your view is that if a person shows poor judgement even once then they cannot be trusted in a position where they can affect the lives of the public?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yurt said:


> she is still getting paid



Sounds like her father posted it. Not much cause to suspend her - BUT is she allowed to photograph receipts?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Who proved that and why didnt you clear this up earlier?  I would love to see the admission of guilt or the proof the customer didnt write this.


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



who proved it wasn't her?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



No one did but you said it was proven that the customer didnt do it.  Are you lying so you can feel better or do you have proof.  Which is it?


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



it is not my view, it is a liability issue for a medical entity. My personal view that people can learn from mistakes, but that is NOT the view the HR holds.
a person who does not abide by the company rule - IS a liability. Period.


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



well, I responded in the same manner the other poster stated that "it has been shown" blah-blah-blah.

That blah-blah from Polk did not provoke your questioning. I wonder - why


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just coming back to this one, and not about to read-back through 50+ pages, but...

Upon reflection, and a bit differently than my first reaction to this...

Red Lobster did the correct thing, in suspending the employee for violating policy.

When you post a receipt containing portions of another person's identity on it...

The company who let that receipt out of its control sets itself up for a lawsuit by the purchaser...

In this case the company let the receipt out of its control...

This was accomplished by an employee who violated policy that was established for the specific purpose of minimizing the chances that customer data would get loose in the wild...

The waitress was the victim of racial harassment but that does not excuse her (or her father's) publishing that company-owned receipt online...

Or so I believe that the cold, hard, dispassionate Law would rule...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Are you having a hard time reading?  Thats not what I asked about.  How did you miss that?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Well I read your response not the other posters.  Why would you say that just because the other poster did?  Cant you think for yourself?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > The "e" in both "none" and N word look exactly the same. Also, what's your source for her "school notes"?
> ...



Looked again, you're right - they are completely different. No way the two words were written by the same person, good catch.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Writers do it all the time.  They have an agenda and sucker you in with something you'll agree with, then add their selfish message, tying it in imperceptibly.  But you are hopeless if you think attacking the whole second half of the book is "cherry-picking."  Thinking that brainwashed, no-talent ambitious imbeciles who submit to the unfunded mandate of college education are the cognitive elite promoted these inferior Whites into superior positions from which they started this whole government-aided uprising of feral races.

But ignore what I said about these Whites and the thought will go away and you can continue to believe that Right Wing economics will empower Whites again.


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



if you have a reading comprehension disorder it is NOT my problem.

I answered you question directly.

Or is it that you don't LIKE the answer and can't spin it otherwise? 

deal with it - she can't be trusted a position where it can affect the lives of the public - because she is a monetary liability and a potential criminal liability.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I thought that was what I just said?  You even quoted it.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





The slur your smug clique uses, "jealous," is natural for a bootlicker like you.  The J gathers saliva, the L licks the boot of the plutocrat you sacrificed your youth in order to impress with your slavish worship of greed, and the S hisses at those who had too much self-respect to humiliate themselves for a gang of spoiled dumb jock bully businessmen.  The fact that you people don't have a problem with birth privileges proves you must have gotten your own money by cheating.  Your dream is to be accepted at the Preppy Country Club and have one of those spoiled-rotten guillotine-fodder pat you on the head and say, "We forgive you for not being born rich."

Elevating ambitious imbeciles like you is the real reason our nation is racing to the bottom.  No one points that out, because those with effective public forums are all of the same ilk.


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you asked - do you think she is a liability and I answer - it is important that HR thinks she is - and then you respond as if you don't understand the answer - what do you expect?
I answered you - PERSONALLY I think people make mistakes and can learn from them, which, in other words would be - PERSONALLY I don't think a 19 year old making a mistake should be judged by it for the rest of her life.

But it is irrelevant what I THINK,
 It is relevant what HR thinks.
And for them - she will be a liability for the rest of her life for a mistake made at 19.
If she does not change the appearance, name and shuts down her account.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



This dude is in full on meltdown mode!   Gotta go drive some impressionable young white girls to a volleyball game but I will be back.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing the PC mumblings of academons afraid of losing their jobs if they don't toe the party line.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Pretty nasty for someone who bloviates a lifelong thug's phrase, "Can't we just all get along."

If Blacks cops had beaten up some hippie White trash degenerate for resisting arrest, Whites would have praised them to the skies.  But feral subhumans burn the city down.

Another analogy you don't dare listen to.  The MLK Assassination riots were equivalent to
people having an orgy after the killing of a preacher who converted them to chastity.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...




With all your cliches mumbled and postures posed to make yourself look good in your own eyes, you consider yourself one of the "intelligent people"?  I'm reminded of the pretensions of the Robert De Niro character in _The King of Comedy._ 

Your idea of intelligence is blind agreement with a clique that you long ago handed over your mind to so they would become your intellectual nannies, saving yourself the trouble of ever having to think for yourself.  Conformity is for robots.  On this pre-owned Internet, most of the time I get only smug conceit that sounds like a computer printout from some professional opinionator promoted by the 1%.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You get any farther up flower-boy's ass you'll need to pull out a gerbil so your ears will fit, fruitfly.  I tried to explain your self-doubt away but it didn't take so go on ahead and be this faker's butt-buddy....it becomes you. 

p.s. I been all over the world....I've served this Nation in 4 combat theatres...where the fuck you ever been.....on a city bus?  In a protest march?  You want worldliness?  I speak 4 languages and have killed more communists and jihadists than I can count.  Don't ever address me again without proper respect you turd.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



"Evolved"?  What irony that you should talk about evolution.  Before PC strangled thought, scientific opinion considered your race to be the missing link between men and apes.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Whites have dared to before, they will again.  Remember what happened after the last Reconstruction.  It was the only way to prevent destruction.  Integration is disintegration.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Personally I dont have a problem with anyone except with racists.  .





Damn hypocrite.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Everyone can get their ass kicked.  Just hasn't happened to me yet.





Yeah, right


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you ******* have so much aids?
> ...



Would you please go back to school, and pay attention this time?  You're making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I agree that racists are cowards.
> 
> My fighting history is really a non issue unless you feel froggy.  .





"froggy" = need a good laugh 



Funny stuff, COWARD.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Thanks for sharing the PC mumblings of academons afraid of losing their jobs if they don't toe the party line.



Funny, here I was thinking the YOU are most assuredly a feral baboon. You scream great fury, with utter impotence. You fling feces at those wandering by.


Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, my stance is I could be wrong about them being an idiot.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I've been around a little myself,  Marine, to include 13 months and 17 days in Vietnam. In the boonies, in I Corps. Army, MOS 1542.  Google it, if you don't know what that is. You are out of line. Incidentally, that was one hell of a long career you had, because to have been "Killing Commies" you'd have to have started around 1970, and to be "killing jihadis", you'd have to have been still a trigger puller after 2001. Thank you for your service. Beyond that, drop the DI act; I am NOT your trainee, I am NOT in your chain of commend, and I probably outrank you. Now act like a Marine should; YOU show some respect, and don't ever address me again as "turd".


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



Given that Sheila's a female, probably not!

And to think that I used to believe that debating Truthie was like clubbing a baby seal!


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Horseshit...you're a joke climbing all over our O-REO flower-boi.  2001?  Ever heard of Desert Storm, sweet cheeks?  You're only off by 10 years, eh?  WHERE in I-Corps...if you were at Hue you'd have mentioned it....how about Khe San?  Only Army worth a bucket of spit was AC/AM and you ain't them.  Army tours were 12 months, not 13...and if you claim you were wounded shortly after your second tour began your monitor will explode in your lying face.  RVN, Grenada, Panama, Kuwait you sorry little hump....and all the respect you got coming is stuck to the bottom of my boot.

TURD.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing the PC mumblings of academons afraid of losing their jobs if they don't toe the party line.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, time to break out the micrometer and see who's is really bigger so you all can finally STFU.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Ok, time to break out the micrometer and see who's is really bigger so you all can finally STFU.



A few more Happy Meals and that mutt of yours is apt to float off into space.....maybe Goodyear will pay you a few bucks to paint their logo on it's ass.


----------



## Vox (Sep 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



weren't there any jihaddists in 1991-92?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



He's busy sobbing uncontrollably and pickin pubes outta his teef.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, time to break out the micrometer and see who's is really bigger so you all can finally STFU.
> ...





I'm sure you have one of those 'adorable' little dogs that fits right into your purse. Good luck with that.




Seems all you tough guys are gonna need something that measures on a smaller scale than a micrometer. But do carry on with the impressive banter...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The voices in your head.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Here's the score on credit card terminals....they print TWO receipts....one for the customer, one is kept with the customer's signature on it.  The customer does not get a copy of the merchant receipt.  You who imagine or want it that way are now too fucking annoying to reply to further.  There is a standard that does not change with the processor, most transactions, over 90% eventually go through First Data.  I owned a First Data agency and worked for Cardservice International who First Data owns.  Hypercom, Verifone, Ingenico, and First Data terminals all operate in the manner I just described....older units like Nurit, which Verifone bought out, and Linkpoint which we used to sell at CSI all operated the same way.  That's it, end of discussion unless ya'll want to continue looking like chimps on a typewriter.
> 
> Further, the post about some woman beating her father with nunchucks was too ridiculous to believe.  It had no place in a discussion about a boy and his dad sorting out who's KING of the Castle which is as old as civilization.  This thread is testament to the mentally ill who inhabit this board.  Going off on tangents fueled by liquor, boredom, fatigue or a combination of them; all a thin masquerade cloaked in racism and internet posing.  I'm done with it and suggest the mods should close it down.



Are you hammered?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> For those of you saying this young lady is not fit to be employed as a nurse, I question your judgement.  Who really believes that this young lady is now a bad person because she posted this guys partial information?  Please explain why.



She posted private information in public.  It really is that simple.  She should never be permitted to work as a nurse; in fact, she should be thrown out of nursing school immediately!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2013)

Polk said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Please do not post to this thread unless and until you see a qualified optometrist.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Just like I thought.  You would need a rifle to take me out. Only problem with that is you might look in the scope to find me in just enough time for me put a round dead center in your eye.  You have no idea.  You better try to get the fake marine to scout out the situation first.  After I deal with him you may change your mind.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in the 500 yard club...how 'bout you?  I wasn't sold initially, but my uncle persuaded me to give it a try.  I admit, I was wrong...but DAMN, I love that .22-250!

Of course, there's always plan B...give your car/truck/Escalade on 26's a little _nudge_ on a tight curve with a large vehicle.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You mean this "fake Marine" who knew Carlos Hathcock you smelly cracker queer?  Not even Carlos could put a round through another marksman's scope....you've played too many video games flower-boi....that doesn't happen out IRL.  My best shot?  600 meters with a hotrod M-14....hit a russian spetsnaz in the middle of his spine....flopped around like a perch on a dock.  Now go back to your wiki page on snappy ghetto comebacks.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I'm a handwriting expert of sorts....:





"of sorts"? What sort?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 19, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a handwriting expert of sorts....:
> ...



Bet he can't even recognise his own handwriting.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








It is hilarious when this clown tries to play the tough guy!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

Of course the other clowns playing tough guy are amusing as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> I'm in the 500 yard club...how 'bout you?  I wasn't sold initially, but my uncle persuaded me to give it a try.  I admit, I was wrong...but DAMN, I love that .22-250!
> 
> Of course, there's always plan B...give your car/truck/Escalade on 26's a little _nudge_ on a tight curve with a large vehicle.



Too bad you are hobbled. Unfortunately there are no plan B's dealing with me. You only get one chance. I'm not into giving retries. I eliminate threats with extreme prejudice.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Well this thread has devolved into the equivalent of tying the tails of a few male cats together and putting them in a burlap sack.
Here's the deal. That little **** probably wrote that slur herself or she had someone write it for her. Either way, the customer didn't write it...I'm outta here.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dude. you couldn't kick your own ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the 500 yard club...how 'bout you?  I wasn't sold initially, but my uncle persuaded me to give it a try.  I admit, I was wrong...but DAMN, I love that .22-250!
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I cant stand fake imposter marines.  You should respect those that give their life for this country and not dirty their contribution by pretending to be one.  Stop watching Gomer Pyle clown. You sound like a cartoon caricature of a marine not an actual one.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 19, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



When I was in the Marines (the Old Corps), rifle training including shooting the M-1 at a distance of 500 yards using the prone position.   Your ability to shoot at 600 meters is  impressive.    

Semper Fi.

The Professor -  Former radio-telegraph operator and member of 2nd ANGLICO (Air and Naval Gunfire Liaison Company).


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2013)

Nearly 1,000 replies and 9400 page views. Can we please move on now?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That comment will get you negged. Do not question a man's service.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Ha Ha! The ultimate tool strikes again! If I could clone you and box you, I'd make a killing putting you on an infomercial.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 20, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you ******* have so much aids?
> ...




get a room


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 20, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



How do you know she wasn't a boy when she got molested?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...




Oh my god!  please...NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 20, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



1542 is not an MOS, it is an MOS *number.*  Truly educated people would be trained to tell their actual Military Occupational Specialty rather than its number, just like the stupidity with Personal Identification Number Number ("PIN #"), Automatic Teller Machine Machine, saying "unleaded" for regular when all three grades are unleaded, "pro" for major league when minor leaguers are also professional and all the other stupidities caused by dumbed-down education.  

The most fearless officer I had in the Marines was an ex-doggy who had gone through four years of EM Ranger training.  I don't even know the MOS *Number* for a Marine infantry officer; why should I?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 20, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...





I don't care if you got the Medal of Honor in Vietnam, if you don't hate Bush's gutless guts for having his Daddy get him out of having to fight, then you have no honor.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 20, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...




Is that an invitation?  Sorry, but I always wear a butt plug when I'm around people like you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 20, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 20, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



"Unleaded" is a throwback to the days of leaded gas.  My uncle (who grew up in the days of leaded gas) still uses it...he's the only one I know who does.

Pro baseball are hardly the only ones to use "major" and "minor" league designations.  (Offhand, Little League uses it.)  I have also heard "pro" used in discussions regarding rules, which differ between Little League, high school, college, and professional.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the 500 yard club...how 'bout you?  I wasn't sold initially, but my uncle persuaded me to give it a try.  I admit, I was wrong...but DAMN, I love that .22-250!
> ...



You're a legend in your own mind, child.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2013)

So, did the micro-weenies get together to hit each other with their purses yet?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> So, did the micro-weenies get together to hit each other with their purses yet?



You might be seeing that now. Asclepias has been in this thread for days now... arguing virtually with everyone. And losing.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, did the micro-weenies get together to hit each other with their purses yet?
> ...





That seems to be his M.O.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the 500 yard club...how 'bout you?  I wasn't sold initially, but my uncle persuaded me to give it a try.  I admit, I was wrong...but DAMN, I love that .22-250!
> ...



49 rep and you talk smack?


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is a gorilla at the Smithsonian Zoo called Barack, one right wing redneck walking by called it Barack Obama. Racism is still terrible in the US, and it doesn't look like it is going away.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I'll bet if all your nutter pals knew what a dork you were going to be...and how you were going to run around crowing about rep counts.....they never would have accepted the ass kissing that you gave them in return for it. 

Have you any idea how ridiculous it makes you look when you insult someone for their rep count? Any idea at all?


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 20, 2013)

hipeter924 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> ...


Did they fire Chief of Staff Odierno?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2013)

hipeter924 said:


> There is a gorilla at the Smithsonian Zoo called Barack, one right wing redneck walking by called it Barack Obama. Racism is still terrible in the US, and it doesn't look like it is going away.





His name _is_ Barack. What the hell do you expect? President Bush was compared to Curious George all the time. Was that terrible racism?


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 20, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a gorilla at the Smithsonian Zoo called Barack, one right wing redneck walking by called it Barack Obama. Racism is still terrible in the US, and it doesn't look like it is going away.
> ...


That was because of his intelligence, or lack of i.e. invading Iraq,etc; but that is beside the point. Bush isn't the one suffering racist attacks, whereas Obama faces them all the time from Republicans in self denial who can't accept 'their man' Romney lost...again. That you think it is acceptable is pretty sad, never called Bush names either.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2013)

hipeter924 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...





It's official: You're nothing but another dime-a-dozen, mindless, partisan hack.


----------



## Vox (Sep 20, 2013)

hipeter924 said:


> There is a gorilla at the Smithsonian Zoo called Barack, one right wing redneck walking by called it Barack Obama. Racism is still terrible in the US, and it doesn't look like it is going away.



I think stupidity is way worse as your post clearly demonstrates


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 20, 2013)

We as a society have a choice.
1. Ban all insults and punish
or 2. Accept that freedom of speech is going to lead to things like this.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 20, 2013)

Vox said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a gorilla at the Smithsonian Zoo called Barack, one right wing redneck walking by called it Barack Obama. Racism is still terrible in the US, and it doesn't look like it is going away.
> ...


If all you have left is calling me stupid, you have already lost.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



 

Yeah I have a 49 rep. I just checked my user control page and fell out laughing.  Do you guys really think I care about a neg rep? I noticed the neg ones I have are from those that have had their logic destroyed for the most part.  I wonder how hard the admins of this site laugh at some of you clowns thinking a neg rep is significant.  I would be embarrassed to admit I was buttsore from getting my ass handed to me by neg repping someone.

BullKurtzUSMC  (fake marine)
TemplarKormac (twice really!)
Ernie S.
Unkotare  
boedicca 
Sunshine (I offended him/her responding to a racist)
TemplarKormac


----------



## KissMy (Sep 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So these peeps are just a bunch of freaking Neggers?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 21, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Neggers! 

So simple....so obvious.....yet so beautiful.  It will be used.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 21, 2013)

Let me know when anything new comes out on this.  I'm getting sick of the vitriol, and until we hear from a handwriting expert, I don't think anything else will happen in this thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2013)

hipeter924 said:


> That was because of his intelligence, or lack of i.e. invading Iraq,etc; but that is beside the point.



Yeah, the reeking hypocrisy of you racist fucks is ALWAYS beside the point.



> Bush isn't the one suffering racist attacks, whereas Obama faces them all the time from Republicans in self denial who can't accept 'their man' Romney lost...again. That you think it is acceptable is pretty sad, never called Bush names either.



Bush suffered FAR more attacks from you piles of shit that Obama does. The only difference is that when Obama is attacked - you mindless fucks scream "RACIST."

I have no tolerance for racists, on either side of the fence.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 22, 2013)

U.S. Postal Inspection Service specialist Thomas Vastrick compared the Red Lobster ****** receipt to writing samples provided by Barnes and his wife.

Vastrick determined that it was more likely than not that whoever wrote none was not the same person who wrote ******.

Vastrick wrote There is evidence to indicate that Devin Barnes (K-1) did not write the Total entry on Exhibit (Q-1).  No significant handwriting characteristic similarities were noted between the questioned Total entry on Exhibit (Q-1) and a submitted known Devin Barnes (K-1) specimen.

Vastrick noted in his analysis that one segment of the questioned entry bears evidence of either hesitation or pen lift and replacement.

Vastrick said I had the advantage in this examination of having the same letter twice (g).  It was noted that both were written rapidly and the design features were consistent between them.  This provided significant evidence that, at the very least, this portion of the questioned entry was written in the persons normal handwriting and they were characteristically different from that of the Barnes writings.

Vastrick determined that Barnes wife also likely did not scribble the questionable word.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 22, 2013)

KissMy said:


> U.S. Postal Inspection Service specialist Thomas Vastrick compared the Red Lobster ****** receipt to writing samples provided by Barnes and his wife.
> 
> Vastrick determined that it was more likely than not that whoever wrote none was not the same person who wrote ******.
> 
> ...



I wonder if they have gotten a handwriting sample from the waitress?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 22, 2013)

Devin Barnes is planning to file a lawsuit against Red Lobster & Jenkins. I bet they settle out of court. For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.

*Toni Christina Jenkins school notes*














*Red Lobster Receipt*





*Barns Letter*


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 22, 2013)

KissMy said:


> U.S. Postal Inspection Service specialist Thomas Vastrick compared the Red Lobster ****** receipt to writing samples provided by Barnes and his wife.
> 
> Vastrick determined that it was more likely than not that whoever wrote none was not the same person who wrote ******.
> 
> ...



Damn, someone agrees with me, and he works for the government.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2013)

I wonder why there is no link and you forgot to mention this guy was "hired" by Devin Barnes who is planning to sue Red Lobster.



> Barnes eventually hired Thomas Vastrick, a forensic document examiner, to compare the receipt to his handwriting and his wifes handwriting.
> 
> Read more: Red Lobster customer claims he?s no racist, just a bad tipper* - NY Daily News


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 22, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Devin Barnes is planning to file a lawsuit against Red Lobster & Jenkins. I bet they settle out of court. For writing comparison here are Toni Christina Jenkins school notes, Customer Devin Barnes apology letter & the Red Lobster Receipt.
> 
> *Toni Christina Jenkins school notes*
> 
> ...



So it looks like "******" was not so much an epithet, as a confession. 

That girl's $10,000 payday will not even come close to covering her liability. What a fucking bitch.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Instead Of Standing By Their Employee, Red Lobster Suspends Waitress Who Received 'None N****r' As A Tip -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



while what was done to her was wrong and totally uncalled for, her handling of the situation was also wrong.  she put her company in an awkward position.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> while what was done to her was wrong and totally uncalled for, her handling of the situation was also wrong.  she put her company in an awkward position.



Looks like she was the "doer" not the "doee."

The handwriting matches hers, not the the customers'...


----------



## Vox (Oct 22, 2013)

wonder if she would be charged


----------



## Noomi (Oct 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > while what was done to her was wrong and totally uncalled for, her handling of the situation was also wrong.  she put her company in an awkward position.
> ...



You are assuming that. She hasn't been charged yet, and if she did write it, she should be.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Everyone completely missed the fact that he hired this guy and plans to sue Red Lobster.  When they can get an uncompromised, objective party please PM me on it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 22, 2013)

Noomi said:


> You are assuming that. She hasn't been charged yet, and if she did write it, she should be.



Charged?

With what? 

She and Red Lobster ARE being sued, though.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



We already have one, but you rejected me because I am not black.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So you are saying U.S. Postal Inspection Service experts are bias? And we should never believe anything someone paid by the government tells us?  Wow I thought anyone who did not believe government was a Kook.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I rejected you because you're not a handwriting expert.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Anyone can be biased if they are getting paid to be biased. If the expert wanted to be more credible he should have done it for free.  I'm not impressed at all.


----------



## Steven_R (Oct 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > You are assuming that. She hasn't been charged yet, and if she did write it, she should be.
> ...



Fraud, maybe. At the very least there is grounds for civil suit. In any event, she is untouchable. Tawana Brawley was never charged and Crystal Mangum (Duke lacrosse) was never charged for falsely crying rape. It's perfectly okay to try to destroy a man's life with a false accusation and get away with it...if the accuser belongs to a protected class.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



His analysis can be checked by another expert. Handwriting analysis, while a mix of science and art, still follows general protocols. Anyone out there is free to dispute his findings.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



All expert witnesses are paid by the people who want to call them to the stand. His analysis is open to all to be refuted. 

Pulling the "he's getting paid to do this" maneuver is hacky.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It doesn't work in court either because all expert witnesses get paid.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 23, 2013)

Steven_R said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



And apparently to be an unnamed school shooter as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I dont see anything yet about the expert going to court.  Seem more like an attempt to sway public opinion.  When the expert gets into court and says something that exposed him to perjury then I can trust him.  I doubt he will do that. Right now it just looks like he was paid to say the guy didn't write it.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then the other side can bring thier expert in to say he did write it, and thier analysis can be taken into account. 

This has been out a few days now, one would think there would be some refuting done by another expert, but it hasnt happened yet. 

There are countless examples of made up stories of racism, this wouldnt be any different.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why would you think that?  No expert is going to refute anything unless they too test his writing.  This is a company with corporate attorneys.  I'm sure they are not going to expose their hand.  Right now all this guy is doing is making noise to see if he can settle out of court.  Thats how the game works.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 23, 2013)

Steven_R said:


> Fraud, maybe.



Can't be fraud unless money is involved. 

Basically she is a scumbag - but that is not a criminal offense.



> At the very least there is grounds for civil suit.



Yes, she and Red Lobster are being sued for Libel and Defamation.



> In any event, she is untouchable. Tawana Brawley was never charged and Crystal Mangum (Duke lacrosse) was never charged for falsely crying rape. It's perfectly okay to try to destroy a man's life with a false accusation and get away with it...if the accuser belongs to a protected class.



Unfortunately, the Darden Group, owners of Red Lobster, will be the ones who pay - the "deep pockets" game used in our injustice system.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 23, 2013)

It doesn't matter whether the waitress was lying.  It SHOULD have been true because even a lie is justice.  The customer SHOULD have written a racial slur so he DID, whether he really did or not.

The kind of people who fake a racist attack by setting themselves on fire are the kind of people who would do anything to fake a racist incident.

Police: Sharmeka Moffitt Lied About Attack, Set Herself On Fire (VIDEO)


----------



## martybegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So there is ZERO chance this waitress or someone else besides the person being accused wrote in the word "******."  

The new analyses being brought to light go against your preferred view of the event. Thus attacking the messanger is the only thing you have. 

The anaylsis of the handwriting is out there for all to see, I'm sure if there is something wrong with said anaylsis someone will counter the experts claims.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I cant tell if you first sentence is a question or a statement. Assuming it is a question there is always a chance that he is innocent and that she or someone else wrote it.  

I'm not attacking the messenger.  I'm saying people have been paid before to lie or color the truth and I'm pretty sure its not an isolated incident.

You cant critic the analysis unless you too test the handwriting.  No expert is going to risk damage to their career claiming he is wrong without testing for themselves and coming up with a different conclusion.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If this person is purely doing it for the money and falsifying thier analysis, I'm sure somone else in the profession would be ALL OVER them about it. The samples are in the open, and availible for another expert to check at thier leisure. 

Here is the resume of the document examiner, he has an impressive CV, as well as the proper professional associations. 

http://www.asqde.org/vastrick/vitae.pdf


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why would they be all over him if they don't have their own handwriting sample to work with?  That would be pretty stupid.  Just because you are "sure" doesn't make true. 

Resumes dont make people honest.  Why would you think that because someone has a resume they must be telling the truth?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



An expert witness that is constantly refuted or found to be mis-informed usually doesnt last long as an expert witness. Considering these people get work based on thier repuations, the chance of outright lying is minimal, even if he is getting paid, because he would know he wouldnt get paid in the future. 

And again, there are samples of the check, of the accused guys handwriting, and the guys wifes handwriting out there in circulation, thus another expert could probably review the samples online and come to a general conclusion.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Man, talk about being in denial!


----------



## Againsheila (Oct 23, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Do you have a brain?  Can you read?  Can you see?  Her notes, most of the words are slanted upwards.  His letter, all of the words remain even with the line.  The "n" word slants upwards, the word "none" remains even with the line.  IMO, you don't need a handwriting "expert" to see that she did this herself.


----------

